# Knitting Tea Party - 15th June 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 15th June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_, a place for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches in a _Virtual Drawing Room_, or a nice fruity cocktail if you prefer, see below.

I threw my darts at the wall atlas this morning, I don't need to be blind-folded to get a bizarre mix, I'm so rotten at darts, it's a wonder I hit the map at all! This week's time-checks are for Tashkent, where it's 4:00am on Saturday; Algiers, where it's midnight and; Detroit, where it's 6:00pm. As always, holiday photos are appreciated, as are traveller's tales.

It' a busy week ahead in soggy Britain, I'm hoping the weather will finally realise that at 11:09pm on the 20th of June it's the Summer Solstice, it would be really good to wake up to sunshine on the 21st!

Tomorrow is The Queen's Official Birthday, an event that's celebrated in London by a grand procession along _The Mall_ and military ceremony by British and Commonwealth soldiers on Horse Guards Parade in London. The ceremony is called _Trooping the Colour_ and is well-worth watching if you like a good spectacle.

This weekend _MotoGP_ is at Silverstone for the British round of the championship. I've designed a new napkin ring for a racing lunch which will also work for _British Race Day_ and the _Formula One Grand Prix_ on the 8th of July. The pattern is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-88397-1.html#1652235

for full details of this weekend's _MotoGP_ races and times, the official website is very good:

http://www.motogp.com/en

Since this Sunday is Father's Day in many countries around the world, how about breakfast in bed for Dad with a race-themed egg cosy? This one should appeal to any motorsports fan:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70886-1.html

For _fashionistas_ and horse-racing fans, _Royal Ascot_ is next week, I really hope the weather dries up for it, I can't stand watered-down bubbly!

Although pallet-loads of champagne will be drunk at the races, the official cocktail is the _Royal Blush_, absolutely delicious on a Summer's day!

*Royal Blush*

*Ingredients:*
one part _Bombay Sapphire_ Gin
one part _Chambord_ Black Raspberry Liqueur
four parts clear lemonade
squeeze of fresh lime juice
ice
fresh raspberry

*To mix:*
Load a tall glass with ice, pour in the gin and raspberry liquer, top up with clear lemonade and add a squeeze of lime juice. Stir and serve garnished with a fresh raspberry.

I'm going to be optimistic and put one of my favourite salads on this week's menu, although I'm hedging my bets and making it a warm one!

*Warm Bacon and Egg Salad*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) mixed soft salad leaves
1 small red onion, thinly sliced
1 tbs (15ml) sunflower oil
3 oz (85g) streaky bacon, snipped
1 clove garlic, very finely chopped
1 thick slices white bread, diced

_For the dressing:_
1 tbs wholegrain French mustard
2 tbs (30ml) red wine vinegar
2 tbs (30ml) extra virgin olive oil
salt and freshly ground black pepper

_For the eggs:_
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 tsp (5ml) white wine vinegar
boiling water

chilli flakes, optional

*Method:*

Make the dressing by combining all the ingredients in a jar, screw on the lid and shake well, adjust the seasoning to taste.

Rinse and pat the salad leaves dry with kitchen paper and place in a large bowl with the sliced onion, set to one side.

Heat the sunflower oil in a frying pan over a medium heat, add the bacon and garlic and fry for two minutes, add the bread and continue to fry until all is golden brown.

Meanwhile, bring a large pan of water to the boil and add the vinegar, reduce the heat until the water is just bubbling and stir with a whisk until a small vortex forms. Very gently drop each egg separately into the vortex and the whites will cling to the yolks. Poach gently for three minutes or until the whites are just set.

_To serve:_
Tip the bacon and croutons, together with the pan juices over the salad leaves, add the dressing and toss well together. Divide between two plates and top each with a poached egg and a light grinding of black pepper or chilli flakes, to taste.

This is an excellent brunch dish, just perfect for Dads with a glass of beer!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, what a triple play.... The cozy is wonderful and that coctail has all things I love in it. That is going to be a must around the pool Sunday.... And that salad........ They say that the one thing that will ause a vegetarian to buckle is bacon and that combo sounds soooooo good..... (This as DH is making his fabulous BLT tomatoe pie. The smells are making me drool.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My, oh, my...it's 4 p.m. on Friday here already?!

I've been sitting here trying to work out this pattern and totally lost track of time! But I can give you dessert after the lovely receipts Dave has provided. It's called a pie, but it's not really--more like a fruit dish, but I tasted it, and it is good!

STRAWBERRIES AND CREAM PIE

Pastry for one crust pie or graham cracker or crumbled cookies crust (I used sugar free shortbread crumbled and mixed with butter for the crust)

FILLING

1 8-oz pkg cream cheese (for sugar free/low fat version, use Neufchatel)
1/3 cup sugar (or sugar substitute like Splenda)
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon almond or vanilla extract
1 cup whipping cream, whipped (measure before whipping)
4 cups strawberries

Prepare crust; set aside. Whip the cream and refrigerate until needed. In large bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy. Add sugar and extract, mixing well. Fold in whipped cream. Spread into crust. Arrange strawberries, points up, over filling. Refrigerate.

If desired, melt a bit of chocolate in a double boiler or microwave and drizzle over berries and filling.

Now, it struck me that this would probably work with any fruit, so I made mine with lemon extract and fresh pineapple...yes, I did sneak a taste...YUM.

I can't wait for dessert!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, what a triple play.... The cozy is wonderful and that coctail has all things I love in it. That is going to be a must around the pool Sunday.... And that salad........ They say that the one thing that will ause a vegetarian to buckle is bacon and that combo sounds soooooo good..... (This as DH is making his fabulous BLT tomatoe pie. The smells are making me drool.


Thank you, I hope you have fun with them all, the cocktail is really Summery and a great favourite in the UK. It's a nice salad and you're quite right, the aroma of bacon frying is absolutely irresistible!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*MARTIN KEITH* -----

Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....

This has all come fast and furious and I am sure he is feeling a little shell shocked and probably not up to visiting just yet, but I know he misses his friends here and has family checking the computer at times so..... maybe drop him a PM - let him know he is not alone and we are all sending good thoughts and support his way...... (Believe me, I know it makes a difference...)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The cocktail and the salad sound good. I'm sure the salad will be a hit with the teens. It has their favorite flavor in it, bacon of course. 

The napping ring is great, I have several orders for wrist bands from it. I'm working those out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> 
> Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....
> 
> This has all come fast and furious and I am sure he is feeling a little shell shocked and probably not up to visiting just yet, but I know he misses his friends here and has family checking the computer at times so..... maybe drop him a PM - let him know he is not alone and we are all sending good thoughts and support his way...... (Believe me, I know it makes a difference...)


Thank you for the update.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> 
> Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....


Absolutely--I continue to send good thoughts to all who need support and healing.


----------



## ewe who (Jun 9, 2012)

So I have return to see this nice tea party. I spent the day ripping out lace sweater for the fourth time. I am sure now there is a mistake in pattern. As have emailed publisher of pattern and author. Of course it can't be me???
How are all, this fine day. 
Nice recipe Fireball Dave. 
I am going to start another project, just to prove it isn't Me.  :roll: :roll:


----------



## ewe who (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> ...


Noted and prayers are in force as of this moment.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone! It has been a long week I wasn't used to being up all day long after being sick so I am still very tired. 
Great receipts Dave & Sorlenna! Nice napkin ring.
Our staff party is tonight and I am unsure if I will go it just depends on how I feel at the end of the day, but I probably will go home and go to bed. See you all later!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Day, ALL!
Started work at 6:a.m., and only just now finished the project. Fortunately I was able to telework today. That made the tasks a bit more tolerable. 

Dave, the receipts sound great, and the napkin ring is yet another winner. Sorlenna, the pie will be a great addition to the meal for Fathers' Day. Thanks!!

I am so sorry to hear the bad news about Martin! I will locate one of his posts and send a pm to him. Cancer is such a terrible disease. I wonder why, with all of the money that is pumped into research for a cure, that we have not been able to find one yet.

Hope everyone has had a great week. Has the London rain stopped yet? We had several days of rain here, but the past few have been absolutely delightful! 

My peppers and tomatoes have started to put forth fruit. The blueberries are starting to turn blue, but not enough to pick. Several years ago, my daughter planted some red raspberry bushes. For the past two years, though, the berries have been black raspberries, not red. Still tasty, but not what we had wanted.

I'm going to make a version of Dave's couscous salad that he posted a while ago for a brunch I'm attending tomorrow morning. I really like couscous, and if the others don't, oh well . . . all the more for me!

See y'all later, Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The cocktail and the salad sound good. I'm sure the salad will be a hit with the teens. It has their favorite flavor in it, bacon of course.
> 
> The napping ring is great, I have several orders for wrist bands from it. I'm working those out.


I think nearly everybody likes bacon and this salad has a nice delicate balance of flavours, I'm it'll go down well beside the pool.

This napkin ring has really appealed to the boys, I'm told a few are busily making them for Sunday. I've just about finished the ones I'll need for my lunch party, I'll have to make another batch for the 8th of July!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ewe who said:


> So I have return to see this nice tea party. I spent the day ripping out lace sweater for the fourth time. I am sure now there is a mistake in pattern. As have emailed publisher of pattern and author. Of course it can't be me???
> How are all, this fine day.
> Nice recipe Fireball Dave.
> I am going to start another project, just to prove it isn't Me.  :roll: :roll:


Typos creep in, no matter how hard one tries to avoid them, I've taken to graphing all written patterns first, it's easier to spot if there's a mistake.

Do try the salad, it's a winner!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> 
> Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....
> 
> This has all come fast and furious and I am sure he is feeling a little shell shocked and probably not up to visiting just yet, but I know he misses his friends here and has family checking the computer at times so..... maybe drop him a PM - let him know he is not alone and we are all sending good thoughts and support his way...... (Believe me, I know it makes a difference...)


Thank you for the update, I hope they've caught it in time and the treatments work.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! Of course all day I kept thinking it was Saturday!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The cocktail and the salad sound good. I'm sure the salad will be a hit with the teens. It has their favorite flavor in it, bacon of course.
> ...


Yes it will, I could even cook it on the new grill.

Sounds as if you'll be as busy making this one as me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My, oh, my...it's 4 p.m. on Friday here already?!
> 
> I've been sitting here trying to work out this pattern and totally lost track of time! But I can give you dessert after the lovely receipts Dave has provided. It's called a pie, but it's not really--more like a fruit dish, but I tasted it, and it is good!
> 
> ...


Lovely, guaranteed to be a hit with _The Gannets!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! It has been a long week I wasn't used to being up all day long after being sick so I am still very tired.
> Great receipts Dave & Sorlenna! Nice napkin ring.
> Our staff party is tonight and I am unsure if I will go it just depends on how I feel at the end of the day, but I probably will go home and go to bed. See you all later!


Do take it easy, it's always a shock to the system when you go back to work after being so unwell.

Enjoy the weekend
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good Day, ALL!
> Started work at 6:a.m., and only just now finished the project. Fortunately I was able to telework today. That made the tasks a bit more tolerable.
> 
> Dave, the receipts sound great, and the napkin ring is yet another winner. Sorlenna, the pie will be a great addition to the meal for Fathers' Day. Thanks!!
> ...


More thunderstorms and heavy rain tonight, but it's expected to be drying out over the next few days, we live in hope!

I'm glad you're garden is coming along, at the moment eveything green is going mad, but nothing that needs warmth is showing any progress.

I hope you enjoy the salads, they're very reliable receipts.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I know I will be making the salad. I might wait until the Ganddaughters come. I know that they will like it. I think I will take the recipe with me to AZ when I pick up the girls. Their family will like it, too. Thanks.
Sunday I will be making the bean and pork recipe. It sounds so good.
I need to get busy making the napkin rings for the girls wrists and some egg "hats" cosies before they come.
To Martin my prayers will be going your way. I am sure we all on the TP send you a big hug. Take care.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver - thanks for the info about Martin. So sorry to hear the news and I have sent him a PM to let him know he's got much support and prayers behind him.

Dave - thanks for the yummy bacon and egg salad receipt. I'm always looking for something different in a salad. Cocktails are always in season and just the right time of year for this one. As always, you're right on with the Brit Race Day napkin ring. How creative you always are!!

Sorlenna's strawberry and cream pie is a suitable ending to a summer meal. Thanks Sorlenna.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening. Dave, the salad and cocktail are spot on for me. The salad especially sounds like the perfect balance of flavors and all the ingredients are already in the fridge.
Dreamweaver thank you for the update, I'll drop Martin a post.
My youngest grandson had his promotion out of 6th grade and is officially a middle-schooler now. I'll try to post a photo, they dressed in Hawaiian attire for the promotion and party after. Both of the oldest made the honor roll at their high school for the year, so tonight their dad is barbequing steak for them, with brownie sundaes after made by yours truly, it's a favorite of theirs.
Solena, I make a similar pie, with fat free yogurt in place of the cream cheese. They're great for this time of year. Right now in California the strawberry fields are all yielding in our area, but it's a short season so we load up on strawberry desserts and beverages now. One of our faves is to crush them and add to lemonade.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I drove to my sister's today and for lunch we had baked potatoes. She asked my BIL and me if we wanted bacon, too. Of course we said yes! Bacon goes with everything! I bought turkey bacon at the store, but it is just not the same. I'll take regular pork bacon any time!

So sorry to hear about Martin. I will send a PM.

Sandy, hope you didn't overdo today. Even though you were able to go back to work, you probably are very weak and need your rest.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> 
> Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....
> 
> This has all come fast and furious and I am sure he is feeling a little shell shocked and probably not up to visiting just yet, but I know he misses his friends here and has family checking the computer at times so..... maybe drop him a PM - let him know he is not alone and we are all sending good thoughts and support his way...... (Believe me, I know it makes a difference...)


Thank you so much for letting us know that it is ok to message him. I know everyone has been so concerned since he let us know and lots of prayers have been going up for him. Glad he has been in touch again and good to know he wants to hear from us.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yum, Dave, Chambord Black Raspberry Liqueur sounds so good on it's own merits. I'll have to get some of that. I love egg salad, and will definitely make yours tomorrow. 
P.S. I saw a picture the other day that was just up your alley, I'll try to upload it for you. 
Have a good weekend everyone ! dandylion/sue

Royal Blush

Ingredients:
one part Bombay Sapphire Gin
one part Chambord Black Raspberry Liqueur
four parts clear lemonade
squeeze of fresh lime juice
ice
fresh raspberry

To mix:
Load a tall glass with ice, pour in the gin and raspberry liquer, top up with clear lemonade and add a squeeze of lime juice. Stir and serve garnished with a fresh raspberry.


I'm going to be optimistic and put one of my favourite salads on this week's menu, although I'm hedging my bets and making it a warm one!

Warm Bacon and Egg Salad
Serves: 2

Ingredients:
4 oz (115g) mixed soft salad leaves
1 small red onion, thinly sliced
1 tbs (15ml) sunflower oil
3 oz (85g) streaky bacon, snipped
1 clove garlic, very finely chopped
1 thick slices white bread, diced

For the dressing:
1 tbs wholegrain French mustard
2 tbs (30ml) red wine vinegar
2 tbs (30ml) extra virgin olive oil
salt and freshly ground black pepper

For the eggs:
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 tsp (5ml) white wine vinegar
boiling water

chilli flakes, optional

Method:

Make the dressing by combining all the ingredients in a jar, screw on the lid and shake well, adjust the seasoning to taste.

Rinse and pat the salad leaves dry with kitchen paper and place in a large bowl with the sliced onion, set to one side.

Heat the sunflower oil in a frying pan over a medium heat, add the bacon and garlic and fry for two minutes, add the bread and continue to fry until all is golden brown.

Meanwhile, bring a large pan of water to the boil and add the vinegar, reduce the heat until the water is just bubbling and stir with a whisk until a small vortex forms. Very gently drop each egg separately into the vortex and the whites will cling to the yolks. Poach gently for three minutes or until the whites are just set.

To serve:
Tip the bacon and croutons, together with the pan juices over the salad leaves, add the dressing and toss well together. Divide between two plates and top each with a poached egg and a light grinding of black pepper or chilli flakes, to taste.

This is an excellent brunch dish, just perfect for Dads with a glass of beer!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, what a triple play.... The cozy is wonderful and that coctail has all things I love in it. That is going to be a must around the pool Sunday.... And that salad........ They say that the one thing that will ause a vegetarian to buckle is bacon and that combo sounds soooooo good..... (This as DH is making his fabulous BLT tomatoe pie. The smells are making me drool.


Oh, Wow, Dreamweaver! Have you permission to give us your DH's BLT pie? That sounds too good wait for. dandylion/sue


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> 
> Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....
> 
> This has all come fast and furious and I am sure he is feeling a little shell shocked and probably not up to visiting just yet, but I know he misses his friends here and has family checking the computer at times so..... maybe drop him a PM - let him know he is not alone and we are all sending good thoughts and support his way...... (Believe me, I know it makes a difference...)


I lost my dh to lung cancer - year before he died he had cancer on his larynx. Treated with radiation. It was gone but they did not diagnose lung cancer. I kind of thought of larynx as soon as Martin wrote that he could not swallow. That is a major sign of cancer anywhere in the throat. Oh dear, how my heart aches for him. I wish him the best with a speedy and successful outcome.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> That cocktail sounds so luscious and perfect for a summer day or evening. I will try it with friends.
> Love any salad and it will be delicious for sure. That is the way I poach my eggs. I don't think DH ever had poached eggs before he met me and he still wants them fried over easy, but I love them poached like that.
> Thank you for the photo of the palace. So beautiful. Hope the Queen enjoys her birthday with all its pageantry.
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! Of course all day I kept thinking it was Saturday!


Now you get an extra day as when the Saturday you thought was over, you get another Saturday. If you do that often enough you could get 53 weeks a year. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! Of course all day I kept thinking it was Saturday!


Well so it is down here!!! 2.09 pm to be exact!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday! Of course all day I kept thinking it was Saturday!
> ...


You're right! Thanks for the info. I just thought I was confused! I haven't knitted today, so maybe that is the problem!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.

I was supposed to go to an over 55 meet up tonite, but just couldn't get myself moving. Depression does that to me.

Haven't heard from my daughters all week. I called them both today to find out if they had planned anything for Sunday - father's day. Still haven't gotten the courtesy of a call back. Although my DH is gone, he was their step-father and I think they should honor his memory. Their father (my ex) is alive. I also asked them about 4th of July. No response to that either. The complex where I live has a 4th of July bbq that only has space for 160 people, and one needs to make a reservation. They haven't responded to that either. How can I say it without feeling sorry for myself - I feel redundant, unneeded, lonely and well - crappy. I've been crying all afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > That cocktail sounds so luscious and perfect for a summer day or evening. I will try it with friends.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dori Sage, so sorry to learn that you lost your DH to cancer too. I'm afraid it is striking all our lives and families.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave, as usual - great napkin ring! It's on my list of ones to do since I have race fans in the family. The salad sounds delish, and will get put together very soon here. I sure hope things dry out some in England. 

Sorlena, that strawberry pie sounds like a great one as well. This is getting saved for use in the near future.

Dreamweaver, thanks for the update on Martin.

Dee, great to 'see' you here again. 

Flockie


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> 
> I was supposed to go to an over 55 meet up tonite, but just couldn't get myself moving. Depression does that to me.
> 
> Haven't heard from my daughters all week. I called them both today to find out if they had planned anything for Sunday - father's day. Still haven't gotten the courtesy of a call back. Although my DH is gone, he was their step-father and I think they should honor his memory. Their father (my ex) is alive. I also asked them about 4th of July. No response to that either. The complex where I live has a 4th of July bbq that only has space for 160 people, and one needs to make a reservation. They haven't responded to that either. How can I say it without feeling sorry for myself - I feel redundant, unneeded, lonely and well - crappy. I've been crying all afternoon.


Dori, If we were closer to one another we would meet and have a glass of wine and talk or do something fun. Next best thing is getting on here. It has to be hard when the young ones are too busy. Sorry you are having a bad day. I think it is normal but still wish I was closer and I could zip over or we could meet somewhere. Well, we did, we met here!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Daralene,

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing. Really love the moon and clouds.

Flockie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dori.... Make *your* reservations for the bbq.... you can always cancel out if things change. I do understand how you feel - really. I don't know if they just get so involved in their own lives, they forget to think or what. Maybe quit calling them and next time they need something from you, be BUSY and unavailable.... Hopefully, tomorrow will dawn a better and brighter day... Take a walk on the beach... It soothes the soul.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> 
> I was supposed to go to an over 55 meet up tonite, but just couldn't get myself moving. Depression does that to me.
> 
> Haven't heard from my daughters all week. I called them both today to find out if they had planned anything for Sunday - father's day. Still haven't gotten the courtesy of a call back. Although my DH is gone, he was their step-father and I think they should honor his memory. Their father (my ex) is alive. I also asked them about 4th of July. No response to that either. The complex where I live has a 4th of July bbq that only has space for 160 people, and one needs to make a reservation. They haven't responded to that either. How can I say it without feeling sorry for myself - I feel redundant, unneeded, lonely and well - crappy. I've been crying all afternoon.


I am so sorry that you have been disappointed by your children's lack of courtesy. I don't know how old they are, but it does seem like so many children put themselves before others. My DD just recently did somewhat the same to me. I really needed her help, and she chose to go lay out by the pool with friends. Luckily, we were able to talk it out. We are very close and talk several times a day. I think some of that is because I am her only parent. Her dad died when she was in 9th grade. (We were already divorced when he died.) Right now she is living with me, but we have talked about her moving into her own apartment. It will be an adjustment for both of us, but I think it would be good in the long term. I have wondered what it would do for our relationship; would we still talk everyday, would she come visit, etc. Fortunately I don't usually get lonely, so I think it will be ok.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday! Of course all day I kept thinking it was Saturday!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Again, you made me laugh out loud.
Hope that hair cut went well. My goodness Myfanwy, you are so talented. Photography, crafts, hair cuts, and I'm sue I don't know the half. Oh yes, bread baking. Sounds like Fale is a pretty lucky guy. I used to cut DH's hair and my son's but lost my courage and haven't done it for years now.
You must be such a creative person :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dori, I agree with Dreamweaver. Who knows, you might meet a lot of new people at the bbq who will become good friends.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, Nik Wallenda just finished the walk across the Niagara Falls. What at great reality "show" that was!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

flockie said:


> Daralene,
> 
> Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing. Really love the moon and clouds.
> 
> Flockie


Thank you Flockie! I have to download some more photos and then I will show a cute little village in upstate NY where they play lovely music in the streets and everyone says hello. There are stained glass windows in the top of the shop buildings. It used to be a natural springs area for health. Maybe tomorrow after some sleep. Only slept about 4 hrs. last night. Now I'm getting pretty sleepy. Just wanted to thank you for the compliment. So nice of you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> ...


There are stages in life.... My BFF has had DD living with her for over a year, as she was going through a divorce. My friend has only been widowed about 2 years. This month, DD moved into her own place.... They both NEED to have their own space and new direction in life. I know the realtionship with them and you and your DD will stay strong, but may change and take a different path. I remember when my FIL thought my DD should live with him.... roommates... I hit the roof. Not where she belonged at that tome of her life. it's hard to let them go but they have to go to grow.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

More delicious sounding receipts. It reminds me of when my friends and I used to sit around the pool and we always ended up sharing receipts. We would become hungry from talking about food. Now here we are on the Tea Party and yes, more recipts to tempt us!!! The best part is that all of them are calorie and fat free!!! Well, at least Dave's lovely napkin holders do not contain either!!! Always enjoy seeing the posted photos as well. The Tea Party is the best part of a Friday night and all day Saturday. Thanks for making it happen again, Dave. Prayers being said for Martin Keith. Thank you, Dreamweaver, for letting us know about him. My best to all you thoughtful KPers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Oh, Wow, Dreamweaver! Have you permission to give us your DH's BLT pie? That sounds too good wait for. dandylion/sue


It is really easy and I *will* post it as soon as I find the original print one so that I can give real amounts...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> 
> I was supposed to go to an over 55 meet up tonite, but just couldn't get myself moving. Depression does that to me.
> 
> Haven't heard from my daughters all week. I called them both today to find out if they had planned anything for Sunday - father's day. Still haven't gotten the courtesy of a call back. Although my DH is gone, he was their step-father and I think they should honor his memory. Their father (my ex) is alive. I also asked them about 4th of July. No response to that either. The complex where I live has a 4th of July bbq that only has space for 160 people, and one needs to make a reservation. They haven't responded to that either. How can I say it without feeling sorry for myself - I feel redundant, unneeded, lonely and well - crappy. I've been crying all afternoon.


Dori, I'm so sorry you had a bad day. I've felt that way sometimes when I think my kids are ignoring me, but there's usually a "good" reason, not because they're purposely being rude or forgetful. You're a beautiful woman and I'm sure you have a personality to match. I know you've made an effort to make new friends, but they don't make up entirely for your own family members, do they?

Take a deep breath, go for a long walk, and maybe when you get home there'll be a message on your phone or computer from one or both of them! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the new pattern Dave.. will be added to the collection as soon as I get restocked on yarns.. added the receipts to my make as soon as I can stand up stack :lol: Our kitchen is not made for a walker or a wheelchair.. so impossible for me to cook in. 
Dreamwalker.. thank you for the update on Martin.. will keep him in our prayers for sure. 

Update on my roommate Cindi, she finally got a call from the Doctor, the test are negative.. there is something there but no signs of any type of cancer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We have been so happy all day. She wanted me to send her deepest thank you for all the prayers, we do believe in the power of prayer.

I will find out Tuesday if surgery will be done on my leg. He is talking about doing a total knee. 
We have company for a few days, he is like an adopted son to me. Going to stay a few days and give Cindi a break and he makes me laugh.. Mom adores him, but he's already spying my egg cozy collection.. hmmmmmmmmmm
Goodnight my friends.. prayers all around..


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, thanks for the receipts. Your salad reminds me so much of a Pennsylvania Dutch recipe, but they use chopped hardboiled agg. I think John would enjoy your version. Think I'll have to pass on the drink for now, though. Had my annual physical last week and the blood work showed my glucose level was a little high. Was told to cut down on sweets, ice cream, etc. It must be those delicious Aldi Choceur milk chocolate bars with hazelnuts! I'm addicted!!

Oh, how I would love to watch the Horse Parade on The Mall. And I remember well seeing the Horse Guard Bldg. with you. Sigh! Too bad we can't just get on our flying carpet and be there in the snap of a finger. 

I acquired a new hairdo this week which the hair stylist said is "elegant." It was all her idea and I'm not too sure about it. I'm more the "sporty" type than elegant. John just says it's "different,' so I'm not sure if he likes it or not.

Sorlenna, I like your strawberry recipe, too; will have to check if I can afford the calories.

I've PM'd Martin; certainly hope and pray that the doctors can help him.

Siouxann, glad to hear your garden is doing well. I have lots of huge green leaves, but not a whole lot of veggies forming yet; some green tomatoes and tiny green peppers. We have been eating cherry tomatoes, though. And I have lots of blossoms on my cuke plants (the small cukes). I think we must have a deer that wanders through the yard occasionally, though. Something ate a few cucumber leaves and some of my oriental lilies and it wasn't insects. 

Speaking of flowers, I just placed an order for irises, phlox, asters, and lilac bushes to be delivered in the Fall. I requested a catalog from Spring Hill Nursery and they sent me an offer I couldn't resist. I've ordered from them years ago and their plants do well for someone like me who has a brown thumb. I didn't order one of gingerwitch's $100 peonies, though!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> 
> Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....
> 
> This has all come fast and furious and I am sure he is feeling a little shell shocked and probably not up to visiting just yet, but I know he misses his friends here and has family checking the computer at times so..... maybe drop him a PM - let him know he is not alone and we are all sending good thoughts and support his way...... (Believe me, I know it makes a difference...)


Thanks for letting us know. I just sent off a pm with prayers to him. Hope all gets better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I am prepared to cut hair, but a certain member of the family is ultra fussy and seldom lets me do it!!!!
Glad to give you a laugh!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dave, the receipts look wonderful, yum. I agree, anything with bacon. 

Dreamweaver, thank you for the update on Martin, really appreciate it and will send a PM. The BLT pie sounds marvelous. 

Sorlenna, that pie sounds wonderful also, can't wait to try it, wonder if I could manage to get all of these in one meal. lol

Sandy, glad you're feeling better, don't over do it. 

Dori, Sorry your day was a bummer, I hope you have a much happier one tomorrow. I agree with Dreamweaver, make your reservations and then you can decide later if you wish to go or not. 

Pammie, as Myfanwy said it is Saturday, somewhere. lol

Daralene, lovely pictures. 

5mmdpns, that was amazing, I don't know how he did that with the winds, even with a safety line, it didn't look like he even needed it. 

Well all, it's 1049pm here, so I'm going to head to bed, have everything done on the outside of the house that I need to other than washing the windows, so will tackle that tomorrow I think. Have a good night, or afternoon everyone, see you in the morning for coffee or tea.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> ...


My daughters are 46 and 44. They each have 2 children. What they don't understand is what they are teaching THEIR children. If my DDs think it is okay to exclude me, then their children will do the same to them.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Good evening. Dave, the salad and cocktail are spot on for me. The salad especially sounds like the perfect balance of flavors and all the ingredients are already in the fridge.
> Dreamweaver thank you for the update, I'll drop Martin a post.
> My youngest grandson had his promotion out of 6th grade and is officially a middle-schooler now. I'll try to post a photo, they dressed in Hawaiian attire for the promotion and party after. Both of the oldest made the honor roll at their high school for the year, so tonight their dad is barbequing steak for them, with brownie sundaes after made by yours truly, it's a favorite of theirs.
> Solena, I make a similar pie, with fat free yogurt in place of the cream cheese. They're great for this time of year. Right now in California the strawberry fields are all yielding in our area, but it's a short season so we load up on strawberry desserts and beverages now. One of our faves is to crush them and add to lemonade.


Congrats on the grandkids' accomplishments!! I am very happy for you and hope the sundaes were a smash! Well-deserved!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

daralene said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene,
> ...


Daralene, I enjoyed your pictures! The last one is a little spooky!  But i like it! Would love to see the pictures of the village you spoke about. There must be lots of places in New York State that I've never been to.

I know what you mean about the sleepless nights; I have them now and then. My doctor said it's because as we grow older we don't need as much sleep. I'm not sure I believe in that theory.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> 
> I was supposed to go to an over 55 meet up tonite, but just couldn't get myself moving. Depression does that to me.
> 
> Haven't heard from my daughters all week. I called them both today to find out if they had planned anything for Sunday - father's day. Still haven't gotten the courtesy of a call back. Although my DH is gone, he was their step-father and I think they should honor his memory. Their father (my ex) is alive. I also asked them about 4th of July. No response to that either. The complex where I live has a 4th of July bbq that only has space for 160 people, and one needs to make a reservation. They haven't responded to that either. How can I say it without feeling sorry for myself - I feel redundant, unneeded, lonely and well - crappy. I've been crying all afternoon.


Darn, after all you have been through this year, I am hurting with you and so sorry. So glad you are our friend on KP and that you can share your hurt with us so please don't feel alone.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the new pattern Dave.. will be added to the collection as soon as I get restocked on yarns.. added the receipts to my make as soon as I can stand up stack :lol: Our kitchen is not made for a walker or a wheelchair.. so impossible for me to cook in.
> Dreamwalker.. thank you for the update on Martin.. will keep him in our prayers for sure.
> 
> Update on my roommate Cindi, she finally got a call from the Doctor, the test are negative.. there is something there but no signs of any type of cancer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We have been so happy all day. She wanted me to send her deepest thank you for all the prayers, we do believe in the power of prayer.
> ...


Marianne, such good news about Cindi!! I'm sure she has been worried, as you all have. Party time to celebrate!

But not such good news about your leg. Take care of yourself so you can take care of others as you seem to be so good at.

Prayers for you this weekend and always!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all just checking in briefly after a 4 hour nap and feeling much better.
Daralene nice photos I especially love the last one!
Thank you for the update on Martin I will send him a PM and then I'm going back to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the new pattern Dave.. will be added to the collection as soon as I get restocked on yarns.. added the receipts to my make as soon as I can stand up stack :lol: Our kitchen is not made for a walker or a wheelchair.. so impossible for me to cook in.
> Dreamwalker.. thank you for the update on Martin.. will keep him in our prayers for sure.
> 
> Update on my roommate Cindi, she finally got a call from the Doctor, the test are negative.. there is something there but no signs of any type of cancer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We have been so happy all day. She wanted me to send her deepest thank you for all the prayers, we do believe in the power of prayer.
> ...


My goodness that is good news Marianne! 
Not so good about the knee though- sure hope you find out soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> 
> Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....
> 
> This has all come fast and furious and I am sure he is feeling a little shell shocked and probably not up to visiting just yet, but I know he misses his friends here and has family checking the computer at times so..... maybe drop him a PM - let him know he is not alone and we are all sending good thoughts and support his way...... (Believe me, I know it makes a difference...)


Dear Dreamweaver, when you are in contact with Martin Keith, please let him know that he is included in our prayers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Unfortunately could well happen that way. I hardly ever hear from my DD- but the DGD does sometimes ring. DGS at 2 1/2 years, is a little young yet- he loves the idea of phones but goes all shy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> 
> I was supposed to go to an over 55 meet up tonite, but just couldn't get myself moving. Depression does that to me.
> 
> Haven't heard from my daughters all week. I called them both today to find out if they had planned anything for Sunday - father's day. Still haven't gotten the courtesy of a call back. Although my DH is gone, he was their step-father and I think they should honor his memory. Their father (my ex) is alive. I also asked them about 4th of July. No response to that either. The complex where I live has a 4th of July bbq that only has space for 160 people, and one needs to make a reservation. They haven't responded to that either. How can I say it without feeling sorry for myself - I feel redundant, unneeded, lonely and well - crappy. I've been crying all afternoon.


I'd forget about them, go out and enjoy myself on my own, a little unavailability might make them a little less insensitive; if not, there's always _Tippex_, the final sanction on the _Christmas Card List!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dave, as usual - great napkin ring! It's on my list of ones to do since I have race fans in the family. The salad sounds delish, and will get put together very soon here. I sure hope things dry out some in England.
> 
> Flockie


Thank you, it's easier than it looks from the chart, I hope you enjoy making a set.

It's sort of dry(ish) today and only a few showers are predicted for the South East, but it's still raining in the South West. We really do need a few dry days for all the water to sink into the ground, although it is good that the drought is over in most parts of the country.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> ...


What does "Tippex, the final sanction on the Christmas Card List" refer to?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Tippex is like a correction fluid - we usually call it "white out". He's referring to 'whiting them off your Christmas card list'. That was always my mother's way of 'punishing' people for slights, real or imagined, by removing them from the list.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I actually feel like tippexing them from the will.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


My grandmother used to punish people for real or imagined slights by threatening to cut them out of her will!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Needleme - are you in San Leandro, CA? Why are you awake at 3:47 a.m.?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> [
> 
> I attached some photos from an outdoor concert I went to with friends. We had to walk about 1/2 a mile to get there as there were so many people and no place near there to park. The weather was just miserable and my friend told me that we had tickets for the hill with no shelter. The weather was horrible, cold, windy, and at times pouring rain. Part way through the concert the clouds parted and we got a beautiful sky. I included a photo of my friends with a rainbow over their heads, from the top of the hill looking out toward the sunset, and the moon peaking out from the clouds. All 3 photos are from the same night while we were at the concert.


Lovely, especially the first ones- the sky can get such beutiful colours in it.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the news roundup. Your cocktail recipe sounds just the thing as California is starting to warm up. 
Happy Birthday to the Queen. 
Karen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We had the Queens official birthday last week.
DD rang all upset because here and her flatmate are having fights. So went and had coffee with her- she sounds better toniught. The heade out to the football, which we won, still clinging to our 2nd position but we don't look nearly as good as in recent years. Not sure if all tems are worse this year, all better or my expectaions are just high after so many great years.
Thanks for the update on Martin Dreamweaver. 
Great about Cindi Marianne, now for good news about your knee. We almost spelt our oldest dauhters name Marianne, but she was transferred to another hospital without me and they were pronouncing her name not quite as we wanted it so we went with a y instead of i. (just as well, she hates people spelling her name wrong and that would have been one more thing for people to get wrong).


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been in London visiting my younger DD, we mainly nattered, went out to eat & to the theatre one evg. It was good to see her as she is always busy, she is now working for a charity which provides solar electricity to Africa, as their strategic adviser ( I think that's what it's called) so hopefully she will able to work from home more & we will see more of her. She phones often & we talk while she walks her dog. Most calls end abruptly when he takes advantage of her lack of attention, usually to steal some other dog's toy, instead of hearing "Goodbye Mum" I hear "Jarvis, put that down, Jarvis here, Jaaaarviiss,,,,,,,,," then the phone goes dead, I then have to ring back the next day to hear about the drama.

It was good to hear that Prince Philip is well enough to attend the Trooping The Colour ceremony with the Queen. Hope he's wearing sufficient underwear to keep this cold wind out.

Tessa


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, today is beautiful out now, but i am sure it will be up in the 90's again, such is the weather in the south.
i pray for all of you who are dealing with terrible circomstances. Marianne, i am so glad for cindi, i know this is a big sigh of relief from you all. Now what ever they do to your leg, just think of it this way, it will be done and i am on the road to healing and regular life.
Carol, bless you, i know your missing your Fred. bet he is watching down on you and willing you to go on and enjoy life.
Dori, i am sad for you, but bad as you want, the girls have other lives and sad to say, they are young and don't realize how much it means to you to have them close and do stuff often. i agree you should make your plans to go to the bq and meet some new folks. you might be surprised at how much fun you do have.
Martin, i lift you up in prayer along with a dear friend who is battling mandibular (jaw) cancer. his prognosis is curable but lots of reconstuctive surgury and pt. Martin i pray for Gods grace and healing to pour down on you and rusty. I believe God will be with you and see you through this, we don't know what the future holds for any of us, but God does. I will add you to my prayer list and will remember you every day. Bless everyone, now some b-fast.


----------



## Janelise (Jun 16, 2012)

As a newby here from "down under" my prayers are with Martin - my own brother is going through similar at the moment so God be with them both


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, I like your strawberry recipe, too; will have to check if I can afford the calories.


Doris, if you use the Splenda/lowfat cream cheese, you can cut out a lot--not sure there's a way around the whipped cream, but look at the label on a whipped cream can; it may surprise you.

Marianne, great news about Cindi! Now, let's hope you get good news as well about your knee.

I made progress on the shawl last night, but I'll have to pin it out to see if my idea is working as well as I hope--a few more rows and we'll find out, I suppose.


----------



## Janelise (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't believe there are recipes (and wonderful ones at that) here as well as everything else. What have I been missing
Love you all to have a look at my daughter's wonderful candles at: http://www.etsy.com/shop/ItAndABit?ref=seller_info


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, great news on Cindi, so glad she has an all clear on that. Hope your knee's going to be alright without the surgery, but if they have to do it, hopes that just doing the whole thing will keep you pain free and mobile from then on. 

Carol, glad you are with family, stay in touch, our hearts are with you.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Dori, I know how you feel. Without going into detail I have 1 son who is "too busy" to talk to me.
Dreamweaver, I have pm'd Martin and yes, your are right, this forum is a good place to go when feeling low.
Dave the salad sounds wonderful. When I am able to eat again, I will be making that one of my first good meals.
Glad to have all of you here and sharing tea with me this morning.
May you all have a blessed day, and Dave especially for you "may you have a sunshine day."
The photographs were beautiful. My fav was the rainbow.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Good morning to all. Dave, the salad and cocktail sound really yummy. I'm only a couple of hours from Detroit, so you almost got me with your dart! It's been dry and hot here. We really could use some of your rain. We might get some yet today or tomorrow. Our crops really need the moisture. My tomato plants were completely destroyed by a woodchuck Wed. evening. I will probably replant, but am really distressed about it right now. We always lived in the country where we could shoot them. Now we're in town and can't. I'll try to find someone to trap and relocate them. The deer are really a problem here also. Sometimes I'm sorry I moved. A raccoon tore down and destroyed one of our nicer bird feeders this week, also. I need to solve this problem before I move my treasured plants from the lake house to here. I have a lot of day lilies and hostas. They're like candy for the deer. I have a lily here that I'm protecting with a metal tripod and fish line, but it's not a good look. I've had some success with the sprays, but you have to keep reapplying often and the stupid woodchucks don't have a delicate palate. They'll eat anything. The spray smells like roadkill. That must be like chocolate syrup for the woodchucks. 

Wishing you all a great day. I'll be checking back later!

Dreamweaver, looking forward to DH's recipe! Also a big yum.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jan L said:


> My tomato plants were completely destroyed by a woodchuck Wed. evening. I will probably replant, but am really distressed about it right now. We always lived in the country where we could shoot them. Now we're in town and can't. I'll try to find someone to trap and relocate them. The deer are really a problem here also. Sometimes I'm sorry I moved. A raccoon tore down and destroyed one of our nicer bird feeders this week, also. I need to solve this problem before I move my treasured plants from the lake house to here.


A hound dog would take care of it.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your sadness. I think you need to get out with the over 55's and find supportive friends. Not easy, do it. 
We all experience insensitivities. Relax, and work toward making some adjustments for your sake. 
Karen


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Janelise said:


> Can't believe there are recipes (and wonderful ones at that) here as well as everything else. What have I been missing
> Love you all to have a look at my daughter's wonderful candles at: http://www.etsy.com/shop/ItAndABit?ref=seller_info


Welcome to the Tea Party.

The candles look lovely, I especially like the ones in the tea cups.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Janelise said:


> Can't believe there are recipes (and wonderful ones at that) here as well as everything else. What have I been missing
> Love you all to have a look at my daughter's wonderful candles at: http://www.etsy.com/shop/ItAndABit?ref=seller_info


Welcome to the TP. I have put your daughters page in my favourites.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jan L said:


> Good morning to all. Dave, the salad and cocktail sound really yummy. I'm only a couple of hours from Detroit, so you almost got me with your dart! It's been dry and hot here. We really could use some of your rain. We might get some yet today or tomorrow. Our crops really need the moisture. My tomato plants were completely destroyed by a woodchuck Wed. evening. I will probably replant, but am really distressed about it right now. We always lived in the country where we could shoot them. Now we're in town and can't. I'll try to find someone to trap and relocate them. The deer are really a problem here also. Sometimes I'm sorry I moved. A raccoon tore down and destroyed one of our nicer bird feeders this week, also. I need to solve this problem before I move my treasured plants from the lake house to here. I have a lot of day lilies and hostas. They're like candy for the deer. I have a lily here that I'm protecting with a metal tripod and fish line, but it's not a good look. I've had some success with the sprays, but you have to keep reapplying often and the stupid woodchucks don't have a delicate palate. They'll eat anything. The spray smells like roadkill. That must be like chocolate syrup for the woodchucks.
> 
> Wishing you all a great day. I'll be checking back later!
> 
> Dreamweaver, looking forward to DH's recipe! Also a big yum.


I've been told to put used kitty litter in area that you want to other animals to avoid, I haven't tried it here myself, but I'm told by family and friends that it does work. If you don't have a kitty, you may have a friend who'd be willing to donate to the cause. Just a thought anyway. Hope you get the problem solved one way or another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > My tomato plants were completely destroyed by a woodchuck Wed. evening. I will probably replant, but am really distressed about it right now. We always lived in the country where we could shoot them. Now we're in town and can't. I'll try to find someone to trap and relocate them. The deer are really a problem here also. Sometimes I'm sorry I moved. A raccoon tore down and destroyed one of our nicer bird feeders this week, also. I need to solve this problem before I move my treasured plants from the lake house to here.
> ...


That's true too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


very understandable. I once cut my daughter out of inheriting anything when I was really annoyed with her, but things are gradually on the mend. In our case it is partly that she expects so much of herself, and she has married in to a large family, who seem quite close- mother comes way down the priority list.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Wow, Dreamweaver! Have you permission to give us your DH's BLT pie? That sounds too good wait for. dandylion/sue
> ...


Thanks Dreamweaver, will be looking forward to this. Sounds a little like something they do in France near the German border. I never got to have it and so I will look forward to getting this receipt.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the new pattern Dave.. will be added to the collection as soon as I get restocked on yarns.. added the receipts to my make as soon as I can stand up stack :lol: Our kitchen is not made for a walker or a wheelchair.. so impossible for me to cook in.
> Dreamwalker.. thank you for the update on Martin.. will keep him in our prayers for sure.
> 
> Update on my roommate Cindi, she finally got a call from the Doctor, the test are negative.. there is something there but no signs of any type of cancer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We have been so happy all day. She wanted me to send her deepest thank you for all the prayers, we do believe in the power of prayer.
> ...


Marianne, How wonderful that Cindi does not have cancer!!!! We were due some good news and that makes my day to hear that. How awful that it takes so long to hear back from the doctor as I know each minute of each day was torture. It is mixed news though knowing that you may need surgery. Hope you will soon be out of pain and able to walk without the walker so you can get in the kitchen and make some of those new receipts Dave and others have given us.

I'm sure you are celebrating the good news!! I raise my glass to Cindi and the good news. :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I have finally managed to catch up after my London trip, now let's see if I can reply to you all before I fall asleep. I know it's only 2pm. but my eyes keep closing. Must be getting old.

Daralene, love the photos, especially the parting of the clouds. I really think we should try to come up with an idea to keep them, they would bring back such good memories for us all of Dave's TPs,

Marianne, so glad to hear the good news about Cindi, hope they soon find what's wrong with her & it turns out to be minor. I hope your knee heals, if not we can compare notes on replacements. It must be better than the pain on standing up.
Jan K. sorry to hear about your plants being eaten, I've had that happen & it made me want to cry.

Myfanwi, the first time I cut my husband's hair we were both a bit the worse for drink. Fortunately he liked his completely new style, but then I became the only hairdresser he'd use, which gets a bit tedious. You've had a lucky escape if Fale will go to the hairdresser. Ron must have saved a fortune, but I never got rich!! lol.

Tessa


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the critter solutions. We travel too much to have a pet now. So many places don't accept pets. It's the first time
I've been without a cat since I was 5 years old and got my first one. That was a LONG time ago. We also had dogs for many years. Now I have to just enjoy my daughter's pets (my grandchildren) and my Mother's dog (my sister). I could probably talk my DD into sharing her dirty kitty litter. The problem would be in talking DH into transporting it home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I have finally managed to catch up after my London trip, now let's see if I can reply to you all before I fall asleep. I know it's only 2pm. but my eyes keep closing. Must be getting old.
> 
> Daralene, love the photos, especially the parting of the clouds. I really think we should try to come up with an idea to keep them, they would bring back such good memories for us all of Dave's TPs,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle- must press on!!! J.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Doris T....Daralene, I enjoyed your pictures! The last one is a little spooky! But i like it! Would love to see the pictures of the village you spoke about. There must be lots of places in New York State that I've never been to.

I know what you mean about the sleepless nights; I have them now and then. My doctor said it's because as we grow older we don't need as much sleep. I'm not sure I believe in that theory.
___________________________
Yes, perhaps a good one for Halloween. It felt like the weather for that time of year!

I've heard we don't need as much sleep too but I then am so tired in the daytime. Ugh, still need my sleep. I found some Sleep Revitalize and that helped last night and allowed me to cut down on the melatonin. Was talking to one of our TP members and she made me aware that there can be side effects from melatonin, so cutting back. She is speaking from experience so I trust her advice.

The deer are eating my oriental lilies too. Came home one night to see this gorgeous deer standing in my driveway and I sat and admired it. Little did I know it had just had a good meal feasting on my lilies. I have only gotten to see them once. Have to find a solution between the dear and those red beetles. :XD:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. yes!



Dori Sage said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Hi all just checking in briefly after a 4 hour nap and feeling much better.
> Daralene nice photos I especially love the last one!
> Thank you for the update on Martin I will send him a PM and then I'm going back to bed. See you all tomorrow.


Great that you are feeling better after that 4 hour nap and hope you will soon be as good as new.
Glad you liked the photos.

So great that Dreamweaver let us know Martin wants to hear from us. I am fairly new at the TP but really was concerned about him as I started when he mentioned his problem swallowing, then he left for emergency and we didn't hear again. He must be going through so many emotions and having the support of his TP friends will be good.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Daralena - thanks for the magnificent pix. Just lovely.
> ...


I like this advice. Add this to Dreamweaver's. They seem to agree and I agree with them.

Dave, so glad the rain is letting up a little. Such a mixed blessing after the drought, but then all the flooding. One extreme to the other. Stay safe!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


__________________________________
Thanks Darowil. It was a fun evening and the weather so changeable. It was so windy, cold, rainy and then changed, the winds died down, a rainbow, and a gorgeous evening. We saw Lady Antebellum. I never would have gone but I do things I wouldn't normally do with my friends and it opens my world. Besides I love being with them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jan L said:


> Thanks for the critter solutions. We travel too much to have a pet now. So many places don't accept pets. It's the first time
> I've been without a cat since I was 5 years old and got my first one. That was a LONG time ago. We also had dogs for many years. Now I have to just enjoy my daughter's pets (my grandchildren) and my Mother's dog (my sister). I could probably talk my DD into sharing her dirty kitty litter. The problem would be in talking DH into transporting it home.


A sure way to stop deer from eating your plants: whisk up an egg, dilute with water, put into a water mister and spray your plants with it. Deer will not eat eggs or things that smell of eggs. I dont know if this holds true for other critters or not. Good luck with whatever you do and do let us know what works for you!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > My tomato plants were completely destroyed by a woodchuck Wed. evening. I will probably replant, but am really distressed about it right now. We always lived in the country where we could shoot them. Now we're in town and can't. I'll try to find someone to trap and relocate them. The deer are really a problem here also. Sometimes I'm sorry I moved. A raccoon tore down and destroyed one of our nicer bird feeders this week, also. I need to solve this problem before I move my treasured plants from the lake house to here.
> ...


I have cages around most of my plants ------- not for the "critters" that roam the fields but to keep my dog from napping on them. It looks strange but it is effective. Once they get big enough, some loose their cages but the plants in the areas where he likes to take "shortcuts" through the garden need to be caged all season.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I just got up and I am soooooooooo much better today. I am really watching what I eat and drink as I don't want this diverticulitis again. I don't want to go on about it as I am sure you all have heard enough.

Dori, My heart goes out to you as I have been there so many times I can't count them. However, each time I feel just like you and I talk it out and I am so glad you are talking it out with us right here. 

Remember, Dori, to vent is good and to change is good in many instances, and maybe a change is in order for you and yours. Only you will figure that out but air it out with us because many of us with kids and grand kids will have some chatter with you.

You really have been a positive person on this forum and that is so cool and we like you. Take care, kid from old Joe p.

He he


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


We have a saying that if you get fed up with somebody, they get crossed off the list of people who get Christmas Cards every year. _Tippex_ is the white correction fluid used by typists, there's no writing 'STET' against their crossed out name, they've been obliterated and you can fill the space with somebody else's name. Hence, the final sanction, they have been expunged and eliminated from your life!

Social erasure of irritants is wonderfully satisfying, changing my name and _Tippexing out_ my late and unlamented father's name was the best £17.50 I ever spent, my eighteenth birthday present to myself!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dori, I know how infuriating it can be when your DD's are inconsiderate, try not to be too upset but do let them know you are feeling upset. Ask them how they would feel in a similar position, the trouble is, they just don't think. But you never know, you might be in for a surprise, so do as Dave & a few others have said, book your BBQ ticket & be ready to enjoy your self, see if you can make a few more friends, then if the girls don't turn out trumps, forget their birthdays, they'll soon wake up. We'll be thinking of you.

Tessa.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> I just got up and I am soooooooooo much better today. I am really watching what I eat and drink as I don't want this diverticulitis again. I don't want to go on about it as I am sure you all have heard enough.
> 
> Dori, My heart goes out to you as I have been there so many times I can't count them. However, each time I feel just like you and I talk it out and I am so glad you are talking it out with us right here.
> 
> ...


Joe, so glad you are eating better and feeling better. Now to get all that strength back. I think the timing was bad with this attack as you had your grandmother there. Did it happen after she left or while she was there?

Tessa, your daughter's job sounds fascinating. How wonderful that you got to go have time with her.
Glad you enjoyed the photos. I'm not sure my friends would like me showing them all cold and covered in their rain coats. They are mother and daughter and are always so beautiful. Hope they forgive me.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I have never heard of this term Tippex either. Dave, sounds like you made a positive decision for your life with changing your name and symbolically removing yourself from a father who was a bad influence in your life. Brave move :thumbup: There are times when blood relations are not people we need in our lives. You realized this and moved on. Bravo!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Dori, I know how infuriating it can be when your DD's are inconsiderate, try not to be too upset but do let them know you are feeling upset. Ask them how they would feel in a similar position, the trouble is, they just don't think. But you never know, you might be in for a surprise, so do as Dave & a few others have said, book your BBQ ticket & be ready to enjoy your self, see if you can make a few more friends, then if the girls don't turn out trumps, forget their birthdays, they'll soon wake up. We'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Tessa.


The best revenge is Living Well!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Janelise said:


> As a newby here from "down under" my prayers are with Martin - my own brother is going through similar at the moment so God be with them both


Hi Janelise....Sorry to hear about your brother. Welcome and yes, great recipes, patterns for egg cosies and napkin rings that suit each occasion as it comes up. Lots of caring about each other.
The candles your dd makes are lovely.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> Thanks for the news roundup. Your cocktail recipe sounds just the thing as California is starting to warm up.
> Happy Birthday to the Queen.
> Karen


It really is delicious, do try it.

The sun shone through broken cloud this morning and the annual ceremony was as good as ever and it was good to see Prince Phillip at her side after his recent illness. It was a pity the winds were too high for the Battle of Britain planes, but the flypast over The Queen's balcony appearance was excellent and the _Red Arrows_ laid their Red, White and Blue smoke trails the full length of The Mall and directly over Buckingham Palace, that's always spectacular.

We're just watching the qualifying for the _British MotoGP_, the mix of sunshine, showers and high winds at Silverstone is making things 'interesting' for the riders!

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DonnieK....Thanks for the compliment on the photo. The Iphone sure comes in handy for times like this when you have no regular camera along. Not the same quality as my camera but at least I can capture the moment.

Wait a minute, you said when you are able to eat again. I missed something. So sorry you are having problems too! Feel better and then you can enjoy those receipts!

Sorry, my memory....I remember you were having to go for tests and have all the symptoms of cancer. Please let us know how you come out with your tests. Thoughts and prayers for you. Hugs


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love you people.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG what's BLT tomato pie. Sounds relish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> I love you people.


Welcome!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Needleme - are you in San Leandro, CA? Why are you awake at 3:47 a.m.?


Tee hee! You caught me! Because I am an intermittent sleeper and usually wake up around three and have to check KP! ) :lol: it's so easy with an iPad!


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

Strawberries & Cream Pie

I've got to make this. It will be a big hit here!!!

Janice in Massachusetts


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> I have never heard of this term Tippex either. Dave, sounds like you made a positive decision for your life with changing your name and symbolically removing yourself from a father who was a bad influence in your life. Brave move :thumbup: There are times when blood relations are not people we need in our lives. You realized this and moved on. Bravo!!


He was very dull and his personality had all the depth of a sheet of _Formica_; had I not rebelled against his plans for me, I'd have ended up as boring as him. It's remarkably easy to do, once the decision is made, it's also wonderfully liberating.

I dined out on tales of his antics for years!

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> I love you people.


Awww, that is so lovely. Love your avatar. Butterflies are so symbolic.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of this term Tippex either. Dave, sounds like you made a positive decision for your life with changing your name and symbolically removing yourself from a father who was a bad influence in your life. Brave move :thumbup: There are times when blood relations are not people we need in our lives. You realized this and moved on. Bravo!!
> ...


Did you ever tell your stories about him over a cup of tea ?

Tessa

Just wondered!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of this term Tippex either. Dave, sounds like you made a positive decision for your life with changing your name and symbolically removing yourself from a father who was a bad influence in your life. Brave move :thumbup: There are times when blood relations are not people we need in our lives. You realized this and moved on. Bravo!!
> ...


Why walk with the turkeys when you can soar with the eagles.

Our great philosopher "Peanuts" (comic strip character) said "I love mankind, it's people I can't stand."

It is sad when things happen like that in our lives but I had to move on from my real father. Met him once and always wanted to be part of his life. It was hard to learn to let go but after years of hurt and wanting to give him my love, I finally was able to let go emotionally and realize he didn't want me. I have made a wonderful life for myself. Sometimes they just give us our life, which I am thankful for but others become our family. The details are different, but we have both moved on and are now soaring with the eagles. Isn't it fun!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dees. Glad to hear your GKds are doing so well, must be your genes coming through them. We do worry more now, I think, because life can be so hard for those without a good education. It's hard enough for those with them. Tell them"well done" from us.

Tessa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> More delicious sounding receipts. It reminds me of when my friends and I used to sit around the pool and we always ended up sharing receipts. We would become hungry from talking about food. Now here we are on the Tea Party and yes, more recipts to tempt us!!! The best part is that all of them are calorie and fat free!!! Well, at least Dave's lovely napkin holders do not contain either!!! Always enjoy seeing the posted photos as well. The Tea Party is the best part of a Friday night and all day Saturday. Thanks for making it happen again, Dave. Prayers being said for Martin Keith. Thank you, Dreamweaver, for letting us know about him. My best to all you thoughtful KPers.


In the pool we often talk about and share recipes. And since it's morning, approaching lunchtime, we do get hungry. Book discussion does not cause such a problem.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, as usual - great napkin ring! It's on my list of ones to do since I have race fans in the family. The salad sounds delish, and will get put together very soon here. I sure hope things dry out some in England.
> ...


The family of someone I swim with is going to the olympics. The little girl is horse-mad so they will concentrate on those events I think. They are staying at the Fox and goose in Ealing. Have you any wisdom about what is not to be missed in that area?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


I just did that for nephews and nieces when I found that when my sister died (I was told by a high school classmate) I was not listed in the obituary. There are others I care about who may as well benefit.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello all,

After two weeks of rain almost every day on the coast of Maine,USA, it finally turned sunny and warm on Friday. It supposed to last through the week. So, don't give up, Dave.

I finished a lace scarf yesterday morning in time to wear it for having my picture taken for a directory. My first try at lace and it came out well. 

Love all the recipes. I'll be at a conference most of this week. They will have to wait for later. It's off to mowing the lawn (or field with all this rain)I go.

Sue


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> ...


I second that and will certainly keep him in my prayers. Will PM him in a couple of days time, so he's not overwhelmed.
Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello KPers! I've missed you folks for the past few weeks; life just kind of took over so to speak. Thank you Dreamweaver for posting about Martin Keith. I've sent a PM already. Also thank you Dave for the salad recipe and cocktail mix. Will have to try both. And I'm so glad strawberries are on sale right now because I also will try Sorleanna's pie. 

A few weeks ago I had a negative report on my recent PET scan check up. I was lso very upset aover the way my doctor and his office had treated this report and me as their patient. Won't go into all the details but just say my ENT doctor was also not pleased and sent me to a cancer clinic at the Georiga Medical Center in Augusta GA. The doctors there were magnificient. I am now cancer FREE! I will have another PET scan in 3 months just to confirm this again. In my PM I told Martin about the extroidinary care received in Augusta knowing he lives about the same distance from there that I do.

Last week I took my DD to Georgia Southern University for her orientation. It is about 200 miles from home in Statesboro which is in south Georgia. It was a wonderful experience for both of us. We both fell in love with the campus and I am so much more comfortable sending my youngest away to college now. She got registered for classes to begin late August. 

With that new beginning coming up for her I began knitting a fan and feather afghan for her. I had her pick out 3 colors she liked together. It will be my first afghan and first time doing the fan and feather pattern. I figured it was a fitting endeavor since she also was the receipient of the first quilt I made many years ago. 

My husband and I will also become empty nesters at this time. Our oldest daughter and her 5 children will be moving out around the middle of July. I had to laugh because in the 19 1/2 years of marriage we have never been without children. I jokingly asked him if he thought we'd still like/love each other. His response was well we'll get to run around the house naked if we want to! LOL

Work is going well. I got my schedule changed to something more reasonable and it has made a big difference. I am still working only 30 hours but the hours are the same each day instead of helter skelter.

I've chattered on enough. I am so glad that Cindy's report was good. And Dori, change can be so hard as our children grown older. I hope that your children will open their eyes and appreciate you more. In the meantime, I agree with the suggestions to get out and mingle with the over 55 set and make your own plans. My thoughts will be with you Dori. I will soon be taking much of the same advise once my house is emptied out but for my husband. 

Happy days to each and everyone of you at KP!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > That cocktail sounds so luscious and perfect for a summer day or evening. I will try it with friends.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Frist wrist band finished. I did five checkers on it and kept the flag part the same.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD is on her way home! I think she is ready, and I guess I am as well. She has even requested that I bring the dogs to the airport! It will be wild! Now she must work to get a job, and help me get the house all cleaned up! Garage is packed with things I brought back from my mom's house! I am hoping both things happen quickly so we can enjoy the rest of the summer!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Settleg, such wonderful news!!!! I lived in the Augusta area for several years, that is a wonderful campus, they treat you so well at that hospital, so very much worth the drive!! 
Sounds like you will have a lot more room for your stash now that you will be empty nesters, I know when my DS moved out I grabbed his room for my craft room :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dori, I agree with Dreamweaver. Who knows, you might meet a lot of new people at the bbq who will become good friends.


Dori, I also agree with Dreamweaver and pammie1234. Make the reservation and meet new, more people. The walk on the beach souonds fun, relaxing and restful.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Wow, Dreamweaver! Have you permission to give us your DH's BLT pie? That sounds too good wait for. dandylion/sue
> ...


Thank you. It sounds yummy.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dori, I agree with Dreamweaver. Who knows, you might meet a lot of new people at the bbq who will become good friends.
> ...


It seems we're all saying the same thing, Dori, can't all be wrong , can we?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren, what adjustments did you have to make to create the wristbands? I want to make some for my great-nieces.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, I like your strawberry recipe, too; will have to check if I can afford the calories.
> ...


I am going to make the pie on Sunday after I get all the ingredients. I was planning on splenda and low fat cheese but what about fat free cool whip?
I am also going to make the pork and bean casserole from last weeks TP


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

daralene said:


> [Glad you enjoyed the photos. I'm not sure my friends would like me showing them all cold and covered in their rain coats. They are mother and daughter and are always so beautiful. Hope they forgive me.


Your comment reminds me of my DD who posted the most awful pictures of me on Facebook. We were on vacation; I had left all my cosmetics at home by mistake and wasn't even wearing lipstick, plus she caught me by surprise and I was frowning!! I kept begging her to remove the worst one and I think she finally did. She thought it was funny! Kids!! :thumbdown:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What is it with napkin rings and egg cozies? I haven't ever owned any napkins other than the paper kind and a napkin ring would be pretensious on such a throw-away item. Further, I didn't know that my eggs needed to be cozy as they are generally refrigerated


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are some photos from a small village I visited in the FingerLakes called Clifton Springs where wealthy people came to enjoy the healthy benefits of the natural spring waters. The spa is now a retirement home and behind is a modern hospital. I snapped some photos to share at the Tea Party. They often have lovely music playing outdoors and everyone says hello even if you are a stranger, as I was. It was like stepping back in time. Hope you enjoy.

Re: the Clifton Springs advice....Maybe you have heard this before, but DH says "In school, first comes the lesson, then the test." "In life, first comes the test and then the lesson."


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

MrsB said:


> What is it with napkin rings and egg cozies? I haven't ever owned any napkins other than the paper kind and a napkin ring would be pretensious on such a throw-away item. Further, I didn't know that my eggs needed to be cozy as they are generally refrigerated


In England they do soft boiled eggs and have egg cups. Well, not just England, all over Europe and other parts of the world. I for one love cloth napkins and although I use paper napkins from time to time, I have some very special cloth napkins and use them all the time. Dave is from England and he understands that not everybody uses these things but this is an international site and many people do. He always makes his patterns to go with a special event that is happening at the time. Believe it or not, there are even Americans who are making them and some make wristbands from the napkin ring patterns. It is fun being part of something international and even though we don't do the same thing, learning and seeing what they do opens us up to new ways of living. One of my goals in life was to learn about other countries and the people in them. My dream has come true by getting to live in Germany and travel throughout Europe and the countries near Europe including, Bulgaria, Russia, Romania, Hungary, Italy, Spain, Ireland, need I go on. Many more countries. I was fortunate that I wasn't just a tourist but invited into people's homes. Some of these patterns can even be adapted into other things as Dave charts them. In addition to this we get fabulous recipes/receipts. We aren't all the same and it's ok if this isn't your cup of tea. Just have fun and enjoy! Believe me, these eggs cooked this way are delicious. (I should have added that the egg cosies keep the eggs warm in their cups till eaten. Thanks Joe for explaining.) I still have egg cups from when I lived in Germany but after a few years I stopped making my eggs this way. Shame on me.  It's also ok if you want to just use paper. Hey, no clean up. My napkins aren't stuffy at all. I got some from the Amish and they have a country feel to them. So nice and big too. Cover your whole lap. Don't feel stuffy at all, except my when my allergies are acting up :thumbup: I've learned so much on here too. Did you know that in France they eat cheese after the meal, not before? May not be true for all of France, but where I was. Here at our American buffets we get all the food we want on one plate. In Denmark they just take a small portion and then get another small portion. So many wonderful differences. We even drink coffee at the Tea Party, so here's to our differences. Thanks for asking. It's always fun to learn.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

We Americans use to use egg holders when I was a child where you would put a boiled egg in with the shell and serve it on a plate. We would crack the shell with a fork or knife and pull the top of shell down and dip our toast ends in the yolk and then we use to use a small spoon and dig out the rest with the whites and the eggs were hot. The cozies our host makes keeps them warm just like a cozy is on a tea pot to keep it hot after one cup is seerved. Napkin rings are a thing of the past for many of us but I must admit I still use cloth napkins, table cloth, and fine china for holidays or special dinners. My napkin rings are silver or just wooden, our host designs knitted ones that go with themes of the day. We all admire his work and creativity because it is so unique.

I hope you enjoy your time here on the Tea Party and this explanation is just to let you know why which you asked.

Joe p, former Pacific NW resident



MrsB said:


> What is it with napkin rings and egg cozies? I haven't ever owned any napkins other than the paper kind and a napkin ring would be pretensious on such a throw-away item. Further, I didn't know that my eggs needed to be cozy as they are generally refrigerated


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can be sure I will be reclaiming a room for my stash! When everyone moved in almost 2 years ago I gave up my craft/sewing/knitting room along with several other rooms to accomodate everyone. We went from a household of 3 to one of 9! I have loved having all of them here but that being said it will be nice to have my rooms back. And all will be close enough to visit often; everyone still in Athens except the youngest in college. Hey, let me know if you ever want to meet up somewhere and knit/yarn shop!



Marianne818 said:


> Settleg, such wonderful news!!!! I lived in the Augusta area for several years, that is a wonderful campus, they treat you so well at that hospital, so very much worth the drive!!
> Sounds like you will have a lot more room for your stash now that you will be empty nesters, I know when my DS moved out I grabbed his room for my craft room :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> You can be sure I will be reclaiming a room for my stash! When everyone moved in almost 2 years ago I gave up my craft/sewing/knitting room along with several other rooms to accomodate everyone. We went from a household of 3 to one of 9! I have loved having all of them here but that being said it will be nice to have my rooms back. And all will be close enough to visit often; everyone still in Athens except the youngest in college. Hey, let me know if you ever want to meet up somewhere and knit/yarn shop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From 3 - 9. Wow, that was an adjustment. How nice everyone will be close enough to still visit and you get a room for your stash :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> We Americans use to use egg holders when I was a child where you would put a boiled egg in with the shell and serve it on a plate. We would crack the shell with a fork or knife and pull the top of shell down and dip our toast ends in the yolk and then we use to use a small spoon and dig out the rest with the whites and the eggs were hot. The cozies our host makes keeps them warm just like a cozy is on a tea pot to keep it hot after one cup is seerved. Napkin rings are a thing of the past for many of us but I must admit I still use cloth napkins, table cloth, and fine china for holidays or special dinners. My napkin rings are silver or just wooden, our host designs knitted ones that go with themes of the day. We all admire his work and creativity because it is so unique.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your time here on the Tea Party and this explanation is just to let you know why which you asked.
> 
> ...


Joe thanks for the more detailed explanation of what is actually done with the egg cozies!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way I'm beginning my first ever afghan; using the feather and fan afghan pattern. I'm only using 3 colors instead of the 6 that the pattern initially recommended but also gave directions for 3 colors. It will be a gift for my youngest to take away to college with her. Any tips will be appreciated! I'm using the new yarn from KnitPicks called Brava Bulky. Love the way it feels. 

I'm also currently working on purses to felt. I had purchased some spools of yarn on ebay that are 100% wool and the company stated they were excellent for felting. So far they have not felted well. I completed one which I attempted machine felting 3 separate times and then also attempted "cooking" it on the stove and it still barely felted. I wrote to the company and they said that the particular yarn I was trying was single ply and therefore would not felt much. Made sence so I'm not diss-ing the company. I'm trying another one of their yarns now and hoping it will do better.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > More delicious sounding receipts. It reminds me of when my friends and I used to sit around the pool and we always ended up sharing receipts. We would become hungry from talking about food. Now here we are on the Tea Party and yes, more recipts to tempt us!!! The best part is that all of them are calorie and fat free!!! Well, at least Dave's lovely napkin holders do not contain either!!! Always enjoy seeing the posted photos as well. The Tea Party is the best part of a Friday night and all day Saturday. Thanks for making it happen again, Dave. Prayers being said for Martin Keith. Thank you, Dreamweaver, for letting us know about him. My best to all you thoughtful KPers.
> ...


Unless it's a recipe book!!! LOL


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes said:
> ...


Ok, between you and Myfanwy, you keep me laughing. Love it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spending time in the pool with Elishia and the boys. Very relaxing.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dori, I think it has been expressed several times, what I would suggest. I have three DDs. They are all wonderful, but there have been times that DH and I have felt excluded in there lives. What we did? We got really active in our church. We go out to eat quite frequently with our SS class, there are also a lot of churchwide functions, I found a knitting group at the Senior Citizens Center. We got so busy, we didn't have time to think. They got the message. They suddenly realized Mom and Dad weren't as availabe as they used to be and they straightened up their act. I think they get so involved with their own lives, they simply inadvertently leave us out. Go to the BBQ, find other outlets that interest you. Work on making new friends. This too will pass and you will be stronger for it.

Dreamweaver, can't wait for the tomato recipe. Will send Martin a PM.

Marianne, so glad to hear of Cindi's good news.

Carol, continue to remember you. Know Fred is smiling down on you and watching over you.

Sorlenna, the pie recipe sounds wonderful.

I see my back Dr Monday to find out the verdict on this herniated disc. He may be able to fix it with simple laporoscopic procedure. My leg sure has given me fits. Haven't been able to get up on it for two weeks now.

DH sees his Dr. Monday also. We are hoping they will stop the IVs. He has been on them since March and we are afraid the pick line is not going to hold up much longer.

Haven't been able to work on my sock. And I was having so much fun! I had turned the heel, done the gussett and was headed toward the toe. The last thing I had to learn was grafting the toe. I can see what you have all meant about socks being addictive.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Back from my brunch. I made Dave's "Easy Couscous Salad" to take with me, and there was none to bring back home! The folks absolutely inhaled it. I added a small can of sliced black olives and a diced Roma tomato. It was Delish!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Back from my brunch. I made Dave's "Easy Couscous Salad" to take with me, and there was none to bring back home! The folks absolutely inhaled it. I added a small can of sliced black olives and a diced Roma tomato. It was Delish!!


Sorlenna, can you post the link to the couscous salad? I love that.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you remember what page the receipt is on? God, I am a dork. he he. joe p



siouxann said:


> Back from my brunch. I made Dave's "Easy Couscous Salad" to take with me, and there was none to bring back home! The folks absolutely inhaled it. I added a small can of sliced black olives and a diced Roma tomato. It was Delish!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dori.... Make *your* reservations for the bbq.... you can always cancel out if things change. I do understand how you feel - really. I don't know if they just get so involved in their own lives, they forget to think or what. Maybe quit calling them and next time they need something from you, be BUSY and unavailable.... Hopefully, tomorrow will dawn a better and brighter day... Take a walk on the beach... It soothes the soul.


Dreamweaver is right on, here, and I would go to the 55 & up group and find some fun people whom you can relate to, and if your kids disappoint you for the bbq take some of the people from your newfound friends in the 55 group in their place. dandylion/sue


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dori, these people really have great ideas, I wish I was close and we'd show um. take care, kid and breathe.

joe p



dandylion said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Dori.... Make *your* reservations for the bbq.... you can always cancel out if things change. I do understand how you feel - really. I don't know if they just get so involved in their own lives, they forget to think or what. Maybe quit calling them and next time they need something from you, be BUSY and unavailable.... Hopefully, tomorrow will dawn a better and brighter day... Take a walk on the beach... It soothes the soul.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes said:
> ...


Yeah, you're right. I don't think we've ever mentioned a cookbook except for one swimmer who was getting one about no sugar and no salt. I never heard if there was anything worth making. Our lifeguard is a voracious reader, so we share authors. We also have several nutty anglophiles, so we talk about Britcoms.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> By the way I'm beginning my first ever afghan; using the feather and fan afghan pattern. I'm only using 3 colors instead of the 6 that the pattern initially recommended but also gave directions for 3 colors. It will be a gift for my youngest to take away to college with her. Any tips will be appreciated! I'm using the new yarn from KnitPicks called Brava Bulky. Love the way it feels.
> 
> I'm also currently working on purses to felt. I had purchased some spools of yarn on ebay that are 100% wool and the company stated they were excellent for felting. So far they have not felted well. I completed one which I attempted machine felting 3 separate times and then also attempted "cooking" it on the stove and it still barely felted. I wrote to the company and they said that the particular yarn I was trying was single ply and therefore would not felt much. Made sence so I'm not diss-ing the company. I'm trying another one of their yarns now and hoping it will do better.


Settleg, Lion Brand is selling their wool yarn (certain colors) for 50% off. Just rec'd the email this AM. I'm pretty sure it will felt.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Frist wrist band finished. I did five checkers on it and kept the flag part the same.


That looks really cool, I can see he's a happy boy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


I've told tales of my hilarious encounters with him and his antics over most beverages!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Ealing is ideally placed with tube links to South Kensington for the museums in Exhibition Road, Hyde Park, Kensington Gardens, shopping in Knightsbridge, the famous open-air market in Portobello Road and the Museum of Brands. To the South is Syon Park and Kew Gardens, further out is Richmond Deer Park.

All are worth a visit, I'm sure she won't be bored!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme - are you in San Leandro, CA? Why are you awake at 3:47 a.m.?
> ...


Your off-hand term "intermittent sleeper" caught my eye, because there are , more often than not, nights when I only sleep in 2 hour intervals. Lately I've been taking naps in the day, which is something I could not do before I retired. The naps seemed to help get rid of the lethargy that has been haunting me. I never thought about this being a common condition  I see that you seem to handle it well by occupying yourself in the wakeful periods. I have just been using tv and radio during those periods. dandylion/sue


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Frist wrist band finished. I did five checkers on it and kept the flag part the same.
> ...


He loves it, now I havetomakeonefor Nick and Ryan.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with napkin rings and egg cozies? I haven't ever owned any napkins other than the paper kind and a napkin ring would be pretensious on such a throw-away item. Further, I didn't know that my eggs needed to be cozy as they are generally refrigerated
> ...


In England we have cheese and water biscuits after dinner, port with Stilton, grapes and walnuts is a classic to linger over. The Dutch like to have very fresh Edam or Gouda cheese with and aperitif before their dinner, it really does vary from country to country and according to the style of local cheese.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MrsB said:


> What is it with napkin rings and egg cozies? I haven't ever owned any napkins other than the paper kind and a napkin ring would be pretensious on such a throw-away item. Further, I didn't know that my eggs needed to be cozy as they are generally refrigerated


Napkin rings brighten up the dining table and are an alternative to making origami shapes from the napkins. They're also useful for buffet-style parties where paper napkin is wrapped a knife and fork, they hold it all together.

In the UK and Europe we eat soft-boiled eggs for breakfast with toast soldiers, these need to be served warm to stop the yolks congealing. A silver egg cup and spoon set is a popular Christening present and children grow up having a boiled egg from as soon as they can sit in a high chair.

Most European countries keep their eggs warm by wrapping a linen napkin around them. Egg cosies started to appear in the second half of the nineteenth century in England and immediately became popular as an effective method of keeping eggs warm in draughty and poorly heated houses; it was not until the 1970s that central heating became commonplace in English houses, many halls and landings are still unheated.

To-day they are more of a decorative item for the breakfast table, whimsical inconsequentialities designed to start the day with a smile. I give quite a few breakfast parties during the course of the year, my cosies reflect the reason for the party and my guests get to keep their cosy and/or napkin ring as a memento of the occasion. Since my household is keen on motor-sports and we have parties for many of the _Formula One_ and _MotoGP_ Grand Prix, which explains why so many of my designs combine vexillology with racing symbols. Other motifs reflect the seasons or other events, some are purely decorative.

I like playing with small motifs, an egg cosy or napkin ring effectively gives me a 'canvas' of between 300 and 450 pixels in which to work to create a meaningful design. It's an interesting exercise, something to doodle over a cup of tea. I chart my designs and they have been used on hats, scarves, pockets, jumpers and wristbands, my napkin rings and egg cosies are no more than a suggested use for the motif.

You might care to note, refrigerating eggs de-natures the whites and makes them go watery, this stops them clinging to the yolks when poaching and also causes them to spread during frying. The only time this de-naturing effect is useful, is when making meringues; whites whisk more easily and more stiffly if they have either been refrigerated or, better still, frozen for at least twenty-four hours.

The egg-holder in refrigerator doors was designed by the marketing department of a refrigerator manufacturer over fifty years ago, by including a little plastic egg-rack, they were able to increase the claimed usable space in their appliances and use it in their advertising.

Supermarkets are the real experts at shelf-life, they store them in a cool dry area away from strong sunlight, refrigerators are damp and too cold for eggs with their semi-permeable shells. I may have an intense dislike of these _Palaces of Hell_, but when it comes to minimising spoilage, their accountants are second to none!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Back from my brunch. I made Dave's "Easy Couscous Salad" to take with me, and there was none to bring back home! The folks absolutely inhaled it. I added a small can of sliced black olives and a diced Roma tomato. It was Delish!!


I'm glad it went down well, you'll have to make extra so you get some for yourself next time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

To save everybody hunting:

*Easy Couscous Salad*
_This is great with grilled fish for a light lunch._

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) couscous
1 bunch fresh parsley, chopped
1 bunch fresh coriander, chopped
1 red onion, very finely chopped
1 lemon, zest and juice
1/2 cucumber, de-seeded and finely diced
1 oz (30g) sunflower seeds, toasted
1 oz (30g) sesame seeds, toasted
4 tbsp olive oil
salt and freshly ground black pepper

*Method:*
Cover the couscous with twice its volume of hot water and leave to soak for 10 minutes.

Mix together with the remaining ingredients and leave to stand for 30 minutes to allow the flavours to develop.

Serve at room temperature.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Frist wrist band finished. I did five checkers on it and kept the flag part the same.


One happy boy!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


When you wake during the night you might try getting a bit to eat. I keep protein bars by my bed and eat 1/4 or 1/3 when I wake up. That seems to help me go back to sleep.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Mrs B , You have just witnessed what drew me to the tea party in the beginning. 

The thought of learning about other countries customs, terminology, history as well as current life styles drew me here and I have enjoyed it so much. You will also find that the people are usually very gentle in explaining such things, no matter how rude the question might seem. I know that I have asked some questions that made me seem like a jabbering idiot, but they have always been answered thoroughly and sincerely with such "a touch of class", always. 

Since I'm on that subject, Dave, you have brought me back to eggs -- one of my favorite foods, which I had previously enjoyed for breakfast, or hard boiled in salads. 
Your inclusion of them in the soft boiled form on salads, as today and hot vegetables, such as peas, has been very interesting to me. 

Now, back to Mrs B, I hope you enjoy Dave's little tea party each week, and keep asking questions. dandylion/sue


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i went to an open garden last Sunday and i was brought down a peg or two i asked the owner what a certain plant was it was a peony single flowers pink it was called peony the next nane started with the letter v i think it was a specialist plant and must have cost a lot of money, she was talking to me and said she has plantlets at the base of the plant come up bear in mind she was selling plants so i said to her do you sell the plants this is the answer i got I ONLY SELL THEM TO PEOPLE WHO I THINK WILL LOOK AFTER THEM a friend said it was because i did not know the name of the plant i have not took it to heart infact i have laughed over it i told a lady at the hairdressers this morning and her mouth dropped open and she knows her


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> In England we have cheese and water biscuits after dinner, port with Stilton, grapes and walnuts is a classic to linger over. The Dutch like to have very fresh Edam or Gouda cheese with and aperitif before their dinner, it really does vary from country to country and according to the style of local cheese.
> 
> Dave


Oh that sounds so wonderful "port with Stilton, grapes and walnuts along with the lingering."

Phylled1....When I was a young housewife shopping at the Public Market in Cleveland, Ohio, my open mind got me in trouble. I saw a vegetable and asked the lady what it was and how you used it and she said "If you don't know you don't need it." People like this are closed minded and not teachers for sure. She made me feel just awful, but I have learned so much and probably know lots now that she doesn't. :twisted: 
Learned from farmers all over the world who were open to one who didn't know. In Austria one man gave me a bottle of Kurbis oil that he and his father make themselves. I call it liquid gold although it is green and so delicious. So many people have made up for this lady who called me ignorant in so many words. Truly ignorant people are the ones who don't want to learn. So glad you are able to laugh about it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks mjs, I'll try that. I was going to joke about some wine, but I think I'll save that and concentrate on your good advice.  dandylion/sue



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I have finally managed to catch up after my London trip, now let's see if I can reply to you all before I fall asleep. I know it's only 2pm. but my eyes keep closing. Must be getting old.
> 
> Daralene, love the photos, especially the parting of the clouds. I really think we should try to come up with an idea to keep them, they would bring back such good memories for us all of Dave's TPs,
> 
> ...


I think Fale loves the whole ritual, of the barber's chair the wrapping up, and watching the man perform- the mirrors to see the result- and then the shower to stop the itches when we get home!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

My thinking is dropping blood sugar. The bit of sugar helps and the protein keeps the situation good.



dandylion said:


> Thanks mjs, I'll try that. I was going to joke about some wine, but I think I'll save that and concentrate on your good advice.  dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Here are some photos from a small village I visited in the FingerLakes called Clifton Springs where wealthy people came to enjoy the healthy benefits of the natural spring waters. The spa is now a retirement home and behind is a modern hospital. I snapped some photos to share at the Tea Party. They often have lovely music playing outdoors and everyone says hello even if you are a stranger, as I was. It was like stepping back in time. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Re: the Clifton Springs advice....Maybe you have heard this before, but DH says "In school, first comes the lesson, then the test." "In life, first comes the test and then the lesson."


Always interesting to see more of the world! Have not seen coloured glass quite like that before.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You're probably right, mjs, and I should start being mindful of what I eat now. That will be my new goal. Thanks for the tip. dandy/sue


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

This is one he posted a while ago, but I saved it into my "Dave's Receipts" file:

Easy Couscous Salad
This is great with grilled fish for a light lunch.

Ingredients:
8 oz (225g) couscous
1 bunch fresh parsley, chopped
1 bunch fresh coriander, chopped
1 red onion, very finely chopped
1 lemon, zest and juice
1/2 cucumber, de-seeded and finely diced
1 oz (30g) sunflower seeds, toasted
1 oz (30g) sesame seeds, toasted
4 tbsp olive oil
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method:
Cover the couscous with twice its volume of hot water and leave to soak for 10 minutes.

Mix together with the remaining ingredients and leave to stand for 30 minutes to allow the flavours to develop.

It makes quite a fair amount, but there wasn't even a single cous left in the dish to bring home!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> To save everybody hunting:
> 
> *Easy Couscous Salad*
> _This is great with grilled fish for a light lunch._
> ...


So delicious. One of my favorites. I will be making this for supper and I'm alone tonight so it can be my whole meal. Jumping for joy. Haven't made this for sooooo long. This is a little different from what I have had so I can't wait.

Sorlenna....thanks so much for posting this too!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> To save everybody hunting:
> 
> *Easy Couscous Salad*
> _This is great with grilled fish for a light lunch._
> ...


Rats! I should have waited to post my reply. It really was good!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After two weeks of rain almost every day on the coast of Maine,USA, it finally turned sunny and warm on Friday. It supposed to last through the week. So, don't give up, Dave.
> 
> ...


And when you have time a photo of the scarf? Or you could give us a link if you have posted it on KP. Sounds lovely and good for you at a successful first with lace :thumbup:

Now Dave knows where all that rain is coming from.... :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning from the chilly south! we have .3 degrees C outside, and with the heater on high only 15 inside. The moon is just a sliver, rising over next door's roof. Forecast for sun. But sometimes in winter the cloud gets held in and the promised warmth never happens. 
Strawberries seem a distant memory, but it is a good time to plant them.
Couscous is one of my all time favourites, thanks Dave for the receipt.

Shortest day in 5 days time.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris just reminded me of the time I first moved into my condo and noticed a clump of weeds growing by my little porch (yard wide slab of concrete) at my front door. I watched these weeds for a while, but was afraid to pull them up because they looked like milkweed to me, but did I know for sure ? No! I decided that if they hadn't bloomed by the middle of summer I would be sure that they were milkweed and could pull them up.

They did NOT bloom so I did start weeding the little patch. My neighbor walked by and asked me, "Why are you pulling up your MUMS ? " It never occurred to me that some flowers bloom in the fall. Duhhhhh.

By the way, Doris. Not knowing your previous hairstyle, I'd like to see a picture of this one. Your elegant hairstyle might not last, however, when you tend your new garden. Better have DH take that picture now.  dandy'sue



DorisT said:


> I acquired a new hairdo this week which the hair stylist said is "elegant." It was all her idea and I'm not too sure about it. I'm more the "sporty" type than elegant. John just says it's "different,' so I'm not sure if he likes it or not.
> 
> Speaking of flowers, I just placed an order for irises, phlox, asters, and lilac bushes to be delivered in the Fall. I requested a catalog from Spring Hill Nursery and they sent me an offer I couldn't resist. I've ordered from them years ago and their plants do well for someone like me who has a brown thumb. I didn't order one of gingerwitch's $100 peonies, though!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Settleg:
A few weeks ago I had a negative report on my recent PET scan check up. I was lso very upset aover the way my doctor and his office had treated this report and me as their patient. Won't go into all the details but just say my ENT doctor was also not pleased and sent me to a cancer clinic at the Georiga Medical Center in Augusta GA. The doctors there were magnificient. I am now cancer FREE! I will have another PET scan in 3 months just to confirm this again. In my PM I told Martin about the extroidinary care received in Augusta knowing he lives about the same distance from there that I do.
________________________________________
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
So happy for you. Congratulations on the good report!!! We needed that. What a gift for all of you. And yes, your husband is right. It is second honeymoon time.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Frist wrist band finished. I did five checkers on it and kept the flag part the same.


This photo is priceless!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

jmai5421...The things we endure for friends. They never told me we weren't under the shelter, so thank goodness I had dressed warm enough and had an umbrella. I ended up with blisters from the fact that the concert was so popular and walking from so far. We did have wine while sitting on the hill listening to the music, so that warmed us all. The thing about times like this is you never forget them and years later still laugh about them.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you Dave for posting the salad again and you too Sue. I will try it this next week. 

Dave, If I wanted to can I go back to view all the week's TP's on this forum? If so how do I do that? I was wanting to look at your first pages to get the designs a look at and the receipts. 

Thanks.

joe p


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Thank you Dave for posting the salad again and you too Sue. I will try it this next week.
> 
> Dave, If I wanted to can I go back to view all the week's TP's on this forum? If so how do I do that? I was wanting to look at your first pages to get the designs a look at and the receipts.
> 
> ...


If you click on my name, in blue at the top-left, you'll be taken to a page with a link to the list of topics I have created, all my patterns and the tea parties are listed. The egg cosies form a chain, I always post a link to the next in the series as it is posted.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Another dreary day. Something wrong with computer again, it keeps saying that there is no internet link up, but my yahoo page posts and I get Tp by typing into search engine as the e-mails stopped a few months ago, but I don't know what they are talking about. Am I not on the internet? I can get every thing but my mail. I went to dr. yesterday. He agreed that the injury has activated the quadriceps burstitis and is the reason that I have continuous pain as well as that upon elevating. He increased the number of pain meds he ordered so I won't run out if I need to take 2 at a time. I am able to sleep now so probably is improving.
My house is deteriorating into a hovel and I can't get my washing done as this requires me to go up and down stairs while carrying laundry. 
Dori: Don't feel as if your family is abandoning you. They may feel that you would not wish to celebrate in the face of your recent loss and the degree of adoration that you had for your husband might cause a deeper depressive plunge. Get out, get out get out. Fill your life with activity and friends. Have every day scheduled with activities so that they must make an appt with you to find you available. Then they won't be concerned that the day would find you depressed. Many people do not know how to be supportive to people who have lost dear ones and though it is the wrong thing to do, they leave you out of situations that would have been enjoyed with him or because of him. This would include: birthdays, anniversaries, special days etc. They are ignorant and probably suffering too if they had fond feelings for him. Give them the benefit of the doubt. Let them know you are needing them, but are getting on with your life. Make reservations for the barbecue. Enjoy it. I, as a single person also feel abandoned at times as the world seems to think only in terms of couples when it entertains. Enjoy the rest of your life. Each day holds out promise. I wish we were closer as I need such a friend as you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave you want sunshine and heat? Head over to So Indiana in the states. Over 90 and no relief in sight. May get some much needed rain today, but some of the corn stalks look like they are wilting.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some photos from a small village I visited in the FingerLakes called Clifton Springs where wealthy people came to enjoy the healthy benefits of the natural spring waters. The spa is now a retirement home and behind is a modern hospital. I snapped some photos to share at the Tea Party. They often have lovely music playing outdoors and everyone says hello even if you are a stranger, as I was. It was like stepping back in time. Hope you enjoy.
> ...


Not sure we can compete with the fabulous nature of New Zealand Myfanwy. Someday. Remember that bucket list of mine!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > More delicious sounding receipts. It reminds me of when my friends and I used to sit around the pool and we always ended up sharing receipts. We would become hungry from talking about food. Now here we are on the Tea Party and yes, more recipts to tempt us!!! The best part is that all of them are calorie and fat free!!! Well, at least Dave's lovely napkin holders do not contain either!!! Always enjoy seeing the posted photos as well. The Tea Party is the best part of a Friday night and all day Saturday. Thanks for making it happen again, Dave. Prayers being said for Martin Keith. Thank you, Dreamweaver, for letting us know about him. My best to all you thoughtful KPers.
> ...


It does if the books you are discussing are cookbooks! lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone from a very wet Scotland although the wind has dropped now thankfully. Spent today in Glasgow with my college 'girls' and as usual my face is sore from laughing all day. Why do people look at you as if you're nuts just because you are 4 'older' women who are in hysterics laughing? Is laughter the privilege of the young?!!
Anyway, rant over.
Dave your salad and your cocktail both sound good. Dreamweaver, thanks for the update on Martin, I'll PM him.
Deescrafty nice to see you back. Dori, get out there girl and like the others said, don't be too available for your DDs and they'll get the message. Marianne so glad to hear that Cindi has got a good report from the doc, and Setleg your news is brilliant too!
Need to head for bed now, it's 10.30pm here and my day of laughter has tired me out!
Goodnight all.
Kate.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=L7N6slVrQeY&vq=medium

I saw this today and thought about how universal our tea party is and the same about music. These are a bunch of little Japanese Glen Millers.  dandy/sue


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the critter solutions. We travel too much to have a pet now. So many places don't accept pets. It's the first time
> ...


I'll give it a try. Thanks. I'm afraid it won't deter the woodchuck, though. He'll eat anything. Thanks to everyone for their advice. I sure need all the help I can get.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=L7N6slVrQeY&vq=medium
> 
> I saw this today and thought about how universal our tea party is and the same about music. These are a bunch of little Japanese Glen Millers.  dandy/sue


Sue, thanks so much for the link. I enjoyed it so much, as well as some of the others. Isn't music wonderful? Those students were sooo good!! :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Dori, I am reading this with a big smile on my face!
WOW! The things I could tell you on this topic!
We are ALL here for you!


----------



## Janelise (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you Nana Caren


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Dave, I enjoyed you info on what is going on in Britain. I love the rainy misty days we spent there several years ago and I love tea time. Here in the States we don't have anything like that as a custom. I love the tea and the sandwiches we had when we stayed there. We stayed in B&B's as we love to experience the ambiance of any place we travel to. Why travel unless you actually enjoy the traditions and customs and accommodations of the country you visit. Could you please tell me some recipes of the different sandwiches you serve at tea time. Is it just cucumbers and bread or is there a spread you use too? We also enjoyed the brown soda bread and cucumber sandwiches we ate in McCroomb, Ireland. Please tell us more of what you enjoy doing there. We were there in 2000. Would love to go back. When we were in Ireland I was able to buy some natural wool yarn which was washed but not bleached and to this day the sweater I knitted from it still smells earthy and like a sheep. I smell it and dream of our trip. Silly I know but what memories.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Janelise said:


> Thank you Nana Caren


  Your welcome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


So very well put! Thanks!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

such a sweet picture, and how fast this happens. Did you know it was about to happen? He/she looks so clean and big for a newborn. Well, I say that, but what do I know about them  dandy/sue



NanaCaren said:


> A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh NanaCaren, it's sooo cute. Congrats on another baby.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.


cute surprise


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanacaren - what a really great surprise - i love baby lambs.

hello all - back again - i have a great deal of catching up to do - will do it during the week. missed all of you a great deal - talk about withdrawal symptoms.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam!! So glad you are back, hope they got your computer all fixed up good so that we don't have to do without you again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - what a really great surprise - i love baby lambs.
> 
> hello all - back again - i have a great deal of catching up to do - will do it during the week. missed all of you a great deal - talk about withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> ...


Glad to have you back, you have been missed. 
Yes it is a nice surprise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> such a sweet picture, and how fast this happens. Did you know it was about to happen? He/she looks so clean and big for a newborn. Well, I say that, but what do I know about them  dandy/sue
> 
> I had suspected but wasn't sure if she was pregnant. I will check tomorrow to see what it is. Most of the lambs are that big.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh NanaCaren, it's sooo cute. Congrats on another baby.


Thank you! I love the new babies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.
> ...


I like surprises like this one.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> 
> Just wanted to get a message out to all in the Tea Party. Martin is in need of all kinds of prayers and support right now. His problem has been diagnosed and he does have lung cancer.... He has been hospitalized with chemo and radiation and today was his first day of out patient chemo....
> 
> This has all come fast and furious and I am sure he is feeling a little shell shocked and probably not up to visiting just yet, but I know he misses his friends here and has family checking the computer at times so..... maybe drop him a PM - let him know he is not alone and we are all sending good thoughts and support his way...... (Believe me, I know it makes a difference...)


 Thank you Dreamweaver, for the up date on Martin, I will send him a PM Today. Edith M


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


I don't believe it either. I usually manage 6 hours at night and spent the rest of the day light hours "resting my eyes" periodicaly. Edith M


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, here you go friends. So glad it's 9:15 pm and I don't want to start this now  Also glad I have plans for tomorrow.

Sue

Chocolate Cheesecake: Butter or spray with a non stick vegetable spray, a 10 inch (25 cm) spring form pan. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (180 degrees C) with rack in center of oven.

Crust: In a medium sized bowl combine the chocolate wafer crumbs and melted butter. Press the crumbs evenly over the bottom of the spring form pan. Cover and refrigerate while you make the filling.

For Filling: Melt the chopped chocolate in a stainless steel bowl placed over a saucepan of simmering water, stirring until smooth. Remove from heat and set aside to cool.

Meanwhile, in the bowl of your electric mixer (or with a hand mixer) beat the cream cheese, on medium low speed, until smooth. Gradually beat in the sugar. Add the melted chocolate and beat until fully incorporated. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well (about 30 seconds) after each addition. Scrape down the sides of the bowl as needed. Add the vanilla extract and sour cream and beat until thoroughly incorporated. Remove the crust from the refrigerator and pour in the filling. Place the cheesecake pan on a larger baking pan and place in the oven.

Bake for about 50 - 55 minutes or until firm yet the center of the cheesecake will still look a little wet and wobbly. Remove from oven and carefully run a knife or spatula around the inside edge of pan to loosen the cheesecake (helps prevent the surface from cracking as it cools). Let cool and then cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for a few hours before covering with the ganache.

Ganache: Place the chopped chocolate in a stainless steel bowl. Heat the cream and butter in a small saucepan over medium heat. Bring just to a boil. Immediately pour the boiling cream over the chocolate and allow to stand for a few minutes. Stir until smooth. Cool slightly and then pour over cheesecake. With an offset spatula or back of a spoon, evenly spread the ganache over the top of the cheesecake. Cover and return to the refrigerator for several hours or overnight. This cheesecake tastes best after being refrigerated for at least a day. Serve in small slices.

Serves at 12 - 16 people.

To freeze: Place the cooled cheesecake on a baking pan and freeze, uncovered, until firm. Remove the cheesecake from the freezer, wrap it in heavy duty aluminum foil and place in a freezer bag. Seal and return to freezer. Can be frozen for several months. Thaw uncovered cheesecake in the refrigerator overnight.

Chocolate Cheesecake Crust:

1 1/2 cups (150 grams) chocolate wafer crumbs

1/3 cup (75 grams) unsalted butter, melted

Filling:

12 ounces (340 grams) semi-sweet or bittersweet chocolate, chopped

24 ounces (680 grams) (3 - 8 ounces packages) full fat cream cheese, room temperature

1 cup (200 grams) granulated white sugar

3 large eggs, room temperature

1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

1 cup (240 ml) full fat or light sour cream, room temperature

Ganache:

4 ounces (115 grams) semi-sweet or bittersweet chocolate, chopped

1/3 cup (80 ml) heavy whipping cream

1 teaspoon unsalted butter, room temperature

Read more: http://www.joyofbaking.com/ChocolateCheesecake.html#ixzz1y0dR1cgQ


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello to all my tea party friends. I came back from Europe about three weeks ago, to find more than 300 e-mails to be dealt with. Have just caught up with the general KP posts, but don't think I'll ever be able to go through the tea party postings since early May. So jumping in today just to say hi, had a fantastic time, especially in the UK, and came home with hand luggage stuffed with yarn (mainly Rowan and Debbie Bliss) which is so expensive here, especially when you add on postage. Dave, I thought of you when I was staying at the White Horse Inn in Pickering, Yorkshire. Eggy soldiers were on the breakfast menu and I HAD to have them. Waitress even asked how long I wanted my eggs boiled (3 minutes). They didn't come with cosies, but were delicious, nonetheless. Loved my time in Yorkshire, Cumbria and Gloucestershire, though it was very cold and often rainy or at least drizzly. But when we arrived in London for a 3-day stay the temperature was around 26 degrees celsius and Londoners were complaining of a 'heat wave'. For Aussies, it was just perfect - a heat wave here is several days of temperatures around 40 degrees (over 100F). Loved the Chelsea flower show - oohed and aahed over everything. Arrived around 8 a.m. before the crowds, and by 11 a.m. it was wall-to-wall people. Stayed until around 1 p.m. when my feet wouldn't carry me much further, but could have stayed until closing time to see all there was to offer. Twenty of us on the tour - nice bunch of people. Took my knitting - an easy scarf knit on the bias. I was the only one knitting for the first few days, but by the end of the tour four others had become intrigued, had purchased yarn, and I had taught them how to make it. Told them about KP, of course! Love the bacon & egg salad recipe, Dave: have printed it out for when the weather warms up a bit here. Met with a couple of other Adelaide KPers a week or so ago at our botanic gardens and caught up with some of the news. I gather that Hobo has returned - he was still missing when I left for overseas. So glad to know: I had been worried about him. Martin Keith hadn't been heard from for a while: sorry to hear he's been so ill: I'll PM him in a few days' time, since it sounds as if he's been bombarded with well-wishers over the last few days. To those who are experiencing difficulties of one sort or another with family members, I'm reminded of a sign I saw somewhere: "Of all my relations I like sex the best". Whether or not that's relevant, hope it brings a smile. We're well into winter now: I have around 80 roses waiting to be pruned before the end of the month, so I'd better get a move on. Nice to be back home among my KP friends.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Such a sweet surprise, a baby lamb.. precious! 
SAM!!!!!!!!! Welcome back, we missed you!! But have to tell you that no one posted any Peanut Butter recipes :| So sorry  
I had a nice surprise today.. my friends all got together borrowed a wheel chair with a leg support and a van that was easy for me to get in and out of, we went all over this area :-D :-D It was so great to get out and not be seeing a doctor :lol: We had stopped and purchased boxed lunches at this wonderful country store, then they found a place close to the river and helped me maneuver to sit on a rock, the water was ice cold, felt so great. I ate a wonderful lunch sitting on a rock with my friends surrounding all splashing and having fun. We drove through Helen, a miracle happened and we actually found a parking place close to the main shop area. So out we go and in and out of shops, fudge, wines, trinkets galore, seemed that my lap ended up being the holder of all their purchases :lol: A wonderful dinner out, now back home settled once again in my comfy chair. Was a fantastic day, one I won't soon forget. We all agreed we'd do this again but next time I'll be wading in the river with them and NO wheelchairs involved!
I'm sure I won't spell it correctly but the river is the Chatahootchee, the headwaters are just above Helen, Ga.. most of the river is just over ankle deep but of course there are many pools where trout love to hide. It's a great floating river, but our favorite places are way up above the town area, not as crowded and so quiet and peaceful. 
Oh yes, Mom was taken care of by my neighbor, she brought her 16 month old son over and Mom had a blast watching and talking with him. So we both had great days
Hopes, wishes and prayers for all my wonderful TP friends! 
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jan L said:


> I'll give it a try. Thanks. I'm afraid it won't deter the woodchuck, though. He'll eat anything. Thanks to everyone for their advice. I sure need all the help I can get.


I'll try to remember to ask my daddy next time I talk to him what else might work.

I'm super tired...will finish catching up later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - what a really great surprise - i love baby lambs.
> 
> hello all - back again - i have a great deal of catching up to do - will do it during the week. missed all of you a great deal - talk about withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> ...


hi Sam and we all missed you!! I thought of you the other day, it was at the end of a long day for me and thought of making supper was exhausting. So I did a Sam thingy -- I had a peanut butter and dill pickle sandwich and toasted your health with my glass of water! haha, simple things


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam! We were short of men this week, and all of us females missed you! Glad you are back.

NanaCaren, precious lamb! What a wonderful surprise.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hey, Sam, Welcome back!! I was wondering today how long you would be away, and here you are. Yay!

How are the kids and animals and Heidi? dandy/sue


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - what a really great surprise - i love baby lambs.
> 
> hello all - back again - i have a great deal of catching up to do - will do it during the week. missed all of you a great deal - talk about withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Sam!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Such a sweet surprise, a baby lamb.. precious!
> SAM!!!!!!!!! Welcome back, we missed you!! But have to tell you that no one posted any Peanut Butter recipes :| So sorry
> I had a nice surprise today.. my friends all got together borrowed a wheel chair with a leg support and a van that was easy for me to get in and out of, we went all over this area :-D :-D It was so great to get out and not be seeing a doctor :lol: We had stopped and purchased boxed lunches at this wonderful country store, then they found a place close to the river and helped me maneuver to sit on a rock, the water was ice cold, felt so great. I ate a wonderful lunch sitting on a rock with my friends surrounding all splashing and having fun. We drove through Helen, a miracle happened and we actually found a parking place close to the main shop area. So out we go and in and out of shops, fudge, wines, trinkets galore, seemed that my lap ended up being the holder of all their purchases :lol: A wonderful dinner out, now back home settled once again in my comfy chair. Was a fantastic day, one I won't soon forget. We all agreed we'd do this again but next time I'll be wading in the river with them and NO wheelchairs involved!
> I'm sure I won't spell it correctly but the river is the Chatahootchee, the headwaters are just above Helen, Ga.. most of the river is just over ankle deep but of course there are many pools where trout love to hide. It's a great floating river, but our favorite places are way up above the town area, not as crowded and so quiet and peaceful.
> ...


What a wonderful day, Marianne! Aren't friends wonderful?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.


Love the picture, Caren, and what a nice surprise!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back Althea, so glad you had a great trip. Was wondering when you were due back. Hope you took bunches of pictures, you know we'll want to see some.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, friends are wonderfully fantastic!!!!

Welcome home Althea!! Can't wait to see the pictures!

Exhaustion has hit.. heading to bed.. sweet dreams and have a great day... whichever fits ;-)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, so glad you were able to get out and have a great day with great friends. And that your mom had a great day also.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome back, Kaye. Yes, I took lots of pictures, but they're still on the camera waiting for my computer programmer nephew-in-law to download them for me. Unfortunately I don't have the equipment or the know-how to post pictures on KP or anywhere else. Maybe I can get him to show me one day, but I'm a bit of a Luddite, I'm afraid.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome back, Sam! We were short of men this week, and all of us females missed you! Glad you are back.
> 
> NanaCaren, precious lamb! What a wonderful surprise.


Pammie, Are you watching the Heat vs Thunder games? I noticed last year that you like basketball. Are you interested in this playoff?

The last game I watched was really exciting. LaBron is something to see, but I'm rooting for the Thunder, since they beat our young Pacers team. dandy/sue


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

MrsB said:


> What is it with napkin rings and egg cozies? I haven't ever owned any napkins other than the paper kind and a napkin ring would be pretensious on such a throw-away item. Further, I didn't know that my eggs needed to be cozy as they are generally refrigerated


They are not for everyone. Some of us enjoy them. Edith M


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


I have seen some very spectacular photos of canyons, deserts etc in America- ours has been romanticised rather by Peter Jackson, although I find the Southern Alps very beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.


that is the nicest sort of surprise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hello to all my tea party friends. I came back from Europe about three weeks ago, to find more than 300 e-mails to be dealt with. Have just caught up with the general KP posts, but don't think I'll ever be able to go through the tea party postings since early May. So jumping in today just to say hi, had a fantastic time, especially in the UK, and came home with hand luggage stuffed with yarn (mainly Rowan and Debbie Bliss) which is so expensive here, especially when you add on postage. Dave, I thought of you when I was staying at the White Horse Inn in Pickering, Yorkshire. Eggy soldiers were on the breakfast menu and I HAD to have them. Waitress even asked how long I wanted my eggs boiled (3 minutes). They didn't come with cosies, but were delicious, nonetheless. Loved my time in Yorkshire, Cumbria and Gloucestershire, though it was very cold and often rainy or at least drizzly. But when we arrived in London for a 3-day stay the temperature was around 26 degrees celsius and Londoners were complaining of a 'heat wave'. For Aussies, it was just perfect - a heat wave here is several days of temperatures around 40 degrees (over 100F). Loved the Chelsea flower show - oohed and aahed over everything. Arrived around 8 a.m. before the crowds, and by 11 a.m. it was wall-to-wall people. Stayed until around 1 p.m. when my feet wouldn't carry me much further, but could have stayed until closing time to see all there was to offer. Twenty of us on the tour - nice bunch of people. Took my knitting - an easy scarf knit on the bias. I was the only one knitting for the first few days, but by the end of the tour four others had become intrigued, had purchased yarn, and I had taught them how to make it. Told them about KP, of course! Love the bacon & egg salad recipe, Dave: have printed it out for when the weather warms up a bit here. Met with a couple of other Adelaide KPers a week or so ago at our botanic gardens and caught up with some of the news. I gather that Hobo has returned - he was still missing when I left for overseas. So glad to know: I had been worried about him. Martin Keith hadn't been heard from for a while: sorry to hear he's been so ill: I'll PM him in a few days' time, since it sounds as if he's been bombarded with well-wishers over the last few days. To those who are experiencing difficulties of one sort or another with family members, I'm reminded of a sign I saw somewhere: "Of all my relations I like sex the best". Whether or not that's relevant, hope it brings a smile. We're well into winter now: I have around 80 roses waiting to be pruned before the end of the month, so I'd better get a move on. Nice to be back home among my KP friends.


good to have you back!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Jan L said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jan L said:
> ...


We had the woodchuck discussion the other day in KP..lol. Find his hole(s) and put a big rock on them..put the hose in an open one and turn it on..when he pops his head out..give him a good bang on the head with a shovel! End of story! Or if you are squeamish.have your DH do it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I am watching. I am for the Thunder also. I do not like the Heat at all! I was hoping that they would lose to the Celtics, but I will be happy if they lose to the Thunder! If the Heat win, I don't know what I will do! I will be extremely disappointed!!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, one busy afternoon and I missed a lot! 

Sam, so great to 'see' you back here. Missed you.

Caren, loved the photo of your grandson showing off his new wrist band. Also, what a nice surprise finding a new babe.

Althea, glad you're back from your trip. I too can't wait to see the photos. I get to travel vicariously with all of you. 

JoeP, I too suffer from digestive problems. When you are feeling better and decide to make the couscous, do you need to be careful regarding nuts and seeds? I have to avoid them. When I make couscous, I add vegetables or sometimes dried cranberries. 

Saying goodnight for now.
Flockie


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Missed our two guiding lights this wk. Dave is inundated and in hiding doing research. I have had a miserable wkend with escalated pain. Hobo is out on another adventure the last 3 days. So a lonely wkend again. One of the friends from my congregation took pity on me and came and did a lot of picking up and throwing away as I haven't been able to go up and down the steps well.I'm somewhat reticent to do so for fear no one would find me if I fell. She made quite a dent in the things that have been piling up these past few wks and took me to pick up some essentials and my rxs. I'm thinking of investing in a ultrasound devise for my knee. So far using mostly ice packs. Sleep always elusive is particularly so now. Mostly 1-2 hours @ a time.
The chocolate cheesecake sounds like to die for. Will try that when I am back on my feet. Thanks for posting. Marlark Marge.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.


Awww!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - what a really great surprise - i love baby lambs.
> 
> hello all - back again - i have a great deal of catching up to do - will do it during the week. missed all of you a great deal - talk about withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Sam - we missed you too! And hello again to Althea, sounds like you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hello to all my tea party friends. I came back from Europe about three weeks ago, to find more than 300 e-mails to be dealt with. Have just caught up with the general KP posts, but don't think I'll ever be able to go through the tea party postings since early May. So jumping in today just to say hi, had a fantastic time, especially in the UK, and came home with hand luggage stuffed with yarn (mainly Rowan and Debbie Bliss) which is so expensive here, especially when you add on postage. Dave, I thought of you when I was staying at the White Horse Inn in Pickering, Yorkshire. Eggy soldiers were on the breakfast menu and I HAD to have them. Waitress even asked how long I wanted my eggs boiled (3 minutes). They didn't come with cosies, but were delicious, nonetheless. Loved my time in Yorkshire, Cumbria and Gloucestershire, though it was very cold and often rainy or at least drizzly. But when we arrived in London for a 3-day stay the temperature was around 26 degrees celsius and Londoners were complaining of a 'heat wave'. For Aussies, it was just perfect - a heat wave here is several days of temperatures around 40 degrees (over 100F). Loved the Chelsea flower show - oohed and aahed over everything. Arrived around 8 a.m. before the crowds, and by 11 a.m. it was wall-to-wall people. Stayed until around 1 p.m. when my feet wouldn't carry me much further, but could have stayed until closing time to see all there was to offer. Twenty of us on the tour - nice bunch of people. Took my knitting - an easy scarf knit on the bias. I was the only one knitting for the first few days, but by the end of the tour four others had become intrigued, had purchased yarn, and I had taught them how to make it. Told them about KP, of course! Love the bacon & egg salad recipe, Dave: have printed it out for when the weather warms up a bit here. Met with a couple of other Adelaide KPers a week or so ago at our botanic gardens and caught up with some of the news. I gather that Hobo has returned - he was still missing when I left for overseas. So glad to know: I had been worried about him. Martin Keith hadn't been heard from for a while: sorry to hear he's been so ill: I'll PM him in a few days' time, since it sounds as if he's been bombarded with well-wishers over the last few days. To those who are experiencing difficulties of one sort or another with family members, I'm reminded of a sign I saw somewhere: "Of all my relations I like sex the best". Whether or not that's relevant, hope it brings a smile. We're well into winter now: I have around 80 roses waiting to be pruned before the end of the month, so I'd better get a move on. Nice to be back home among my KP friends.


I'm glad you had fun on your tour, it looked like a very full itinerary. Chelsea is always spectacular, amazing when you think they only have six weeks to build those gardens.

London has a very strange topography, over 25degC for more than a couple of days and it gets very uncomfortable, the ideal is a very narrow band between 18 and 23 degC, with a breeze!

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wonderful day, Marianne - good friends are just the best!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > More delicious sounding receipts. It reminds me of when my friends and I used to sit around the pool and we always ended up sharing receipts. We would become hungry from talking about food. Now here we are on the Tea Party and yes, more recipts to tempt us!!! The best part is that all of them are calorie and fat free!!! Well, at least Dave's lovely napkin holders do not contain either!!! Always enjoy seeing the posted photos as well. The Tea Party is the best part of a Friday night and all day Saturday. Thanks for making it happen again, Dave. Prayers being said for Martin Keith. Thank you, Dreamweaver, for letting us know about him. My best to all you thoughtful KPers.
> ...


For a while I belonged to a social and outdoor adventure group. Had to pay to be a member, but there were many activities to enjoy. We did have a book club, and there was always enough food to feed an army. Pool parties, island parties, touring the wineries, boating, it was all the same - lots and lots of food. Lots and lots to drink, for that matter. I miss it somewhat, but obviously not enough to join again. I guess there were too few book club meetings and too many tavern meetups. Not too close to my town, either, so when gas went flying up in price, that was the last straw.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes said:
> ...


Wait till your petrol prices match those in London, currently £6,45 (US$10.15) per gallon!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Wait till your petrol prices match those in London, currently £6,45 (US$10.15) per gallon!
> 
> Dave


I hope very much that I don't have to see that! Driving a car is not optional where I live. I'd be glad to take a bus or any other means of public transportation, but they don't exist. My poor old minivan is at death's door, so I don't go out very much anyway. It's time for some other choice than gasoline powered cars to appear, and those who know better than I do should be working on that. The air would be much better, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marge, I'm was so hopping that your knee would be getting a bit better by now, but I'm so happy someone came out to help you, I was a bit worried how you were going to be getting things and getting things done that you really needed. 

Sorry that Hobo is on the run again also, but I do hope he comes back safe and sound soon, I think you named him accurately however. 

I really hope you are back to being able to go do your Tai chi and stuff again soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marge, I'm was so hopping that your knee would be getting a bit better by now, but I'm so happy someone came out to help you, I was a bit worried how you were going to be getting things and getting things done that you really needed. 

Sorry that Hobo is on the run again also, but I do hope he comes back safe and sound soon, I think you named him accurately however. 

I really hope you are back to being able to go do your Tai chi and stuff again soon.
OOps, double post, sorry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh! Happy Fathers Day Dave, Sam, and Joe, and any other dads out there lurking that we don't know about. Hope it's a great one!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.
> ...


Yes it was a nice surprise. The lamb looks as if it has leg warmers on it's back legs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Happy Father's Day! Dave, Sam, Joe and all other fathers out there. Enjoy your day.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone and Happy Father's Day to our fathers on here. Have to be quick so I can greet DH with his cards and make a nice and special day for him.

NanaCaren, that photo of the lamb and mother is so special. I just love baby sheep and drive by a farm with them, of course most are pretty big now. I hope they have some new babies too. Thanks for capturing that moment. Of course, still love that one of your grandson's joy wearing the wrist band.

Sam, Welcome back. You were missed. Hope that computer wasn't too expensive.

Marianne, those sure are some good friends. I think you have to be a good friend to have good friends like that, so this says something special about you too. What a fabulous day you had. 

Myfanwy, I have seen the Rockies twice. On our way to California and on our way back almost 40 yrs. ago. They were amazing to see. Oh yes, the southern Alps. Amazing how they change their color in the sun and glow. I know when I was with my Austrian friends and marveled at the mountains they had, they said but you have the Rockies, but the thing is, the Rockies are thousands of miles away. To actually be in the mountains in Austria and then Sud Tirol in Italy was a spiritual experience for me. Such power and majesty.

Marge, so glad someone took pity and came and helped you. Hope your medication is covering the pain. Not being able to sleep is the pits and sleep is needed for recovery. Hang in there and pray you get some relief soon.

Althea, sure looking forward to seeing photos of your trip. How wonderful that you got some yarn and shared your knitting experience and pattern with those other ladies who were inspired by you. That's what it's all about, passing on the tradition and inspiring others.

jmai5421, thank you for the compliments on the photos. I wanted to share that special time with all my friends at the Tea Party.

Dave, thanks for the couscous receipt and Sorlenna for posting it and reminding us of it. It was delicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Did you know that in France they eat cheese after the meal, not before? .


Cheese and biccies at the end of a meal


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> To save everybody hunting:
> 
> *Easy Couscous Salad*
> _This is great with grilled fish for a light lunch._
> ...


Yum! Thanks for reposting! Going to make this today for Father's Day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I wasn't the one who posted the couscous recipe, but it does sound good! Today I'll be pinning out the beginnings of the shawl to see how it's looking. Cross your fingers that it's working!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> Thank you for the welcome back, Kaye. Yes, I took lots of pictures, but they're still on the camera waiting for my computer programmer nephew-in-law to download them for me. Unfortunately I don't have the equipment or the know-how to post pictures on KP or anywhere else. Maybe I can get him to show me one day, but I'm a bit of a Luddite, I'm afraid.


Come here one day- I can get photos posted for you. Wondering when you would get back to the TP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Father's Day! Dave, Sam, Joe and all other fathers out there. Enjoy your day.


Dads here, have to wait till the 1st Sunday in September! No idea why!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Can I remember what I wanted to comment on? Probably not. 
Welcome back Sam- now we have all of ypu back.
Gorgeous baby NanaCaren.
Now it was more, but time to head of to bed. Nealry 12.45pm here. And I have driven my MIL back to her place and returned home (nearly 4 hours driving in total). Only knitting group at church tomorrow. As the knitting students are also all uni students and it is end of semester we may have no-one else turn up. Most subjects over here are one semester and the assessment for each comes to an end at the end of the semester so almost all students have a rush of assignments and/or exams.
Hadn't realsied Fathers Day was now- it's not till September here. Happy FAthers Day to all fathers- especially Dave, Sam and Joe. (is it in the UK? can't remember at all. Remember Mothers Day/Mothering Sunday different but not Fathers Day)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Father's Day! Dave, Sam, Joe and all other fathers out there. Enjoy your day.
> ...


It's amazing the little differences that we come across isn't it. 
I'd just celebrate mothers day and fathers day twice, Oh, and Christmas, too. lol...Dec 25 and Russian Christmas Jan 7. 
Does that mean I have to make twice as much though? hmmm have to give that a little more thought, might be overkill. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clearly Myfanwy's post and mine overlapped. Ours is the same as NZ. 
And yes Poldera it would mean twice as much presents to get and twice as much work so I think one of each. Maybe able to pick which one want? Might enable presents to be spread out a bit over the year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup:

I like the idea of a celebration for mid winter- here Matariki, or the Maori New Year, which is now, is being promoted- often people make a northern style Christmas meal, at least it is not hard on the heals of the Summer Christmas!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Goof morning Myfanwy. Up early as usual I see. Why is it that when we on at the same time we should both be asleep? Or does it just seem that way?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly Myfanwy's post and mine overlapped. Ours is the same as NZ.
> And yes Poldera it would mean twice as much presents to get and twice as much work so I think one of each. Maybe able to pick which one want? Might enable presents to be spread out a bit over the year!


Good morning Darowil! haven't looked to see who is online!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah well, I have this expectation of baking bread- and I do go to bed very early!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just noticed my last post said goof Morning. Don't goof up your morning Myfanwy , just have a good one. Still trying to get to bed, but KP posts are pouring in as quickly as I read them. Keep thinking I will go when I finish them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just noticed my last post said goof Morning. Don't goof up your morning Myfanwy , just have a good one. Still trying to get to bed, but KP posts are pouring in as quickly as I read them. Keep thinking I will go when I finish them.


as Fale would say 'talofae', or a loving understanding of your dilemma.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I could of course simply ignore them! Did it. Shutting down now before any more appear. Night night to any one else heading to bed soonish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night Darowil. Night Myfanwy, if you are also heading back to bed soon. 
Off to take the child back to her parents, I won't get to see her for a whole year, but it's something for us both to look forward to and for her mother to use as motivation for her to behave properly. lol...I won't take her to Wyoming next summer to visit if she's been behaving badly to her mother. She's prone to temper tantrums with mom, not with me but with mom she can be a whole different animal. lol We caller her Carly Monster for a reason. lol


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you and that is very thoughtful to wish us guys a good day. Greaaaaaaaaaat Tony the tiger says. joe p



Poledra65 said:


> Oh! Happy Fathers Day Dave, Sam, and Joe, and any other dads out there lurking that we don't know about. Hope it's a great one!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi All, Just returned from church and breakfast out.
Welcome back Sam, we missed you
Marianne, I am glad you got out and had fun. I am happy for Cindi and the great lab results.
Marge, Hope your knee gets better and the pain subsides. Glad to see you got some help with everyday chores.
Welcome back Althea. Glad you had a good time.
Carol, glad you are with your son and family and have you computer to keep up with the TP on KP. Fred is probably looking down, happy to see you happy.
Have you ever read Heaven Is For Real by Todd Burpo. It is short, but good.
Thanks for the couscous recipe again. I am sure I have it somewhere printed out at home, not at the cabin.
I am looking forward to the pork and beans from last weeks TP. We are having it tonight along with the Strawberry Pie. It will be for DH for Fathers Day.
Glad to hear you are feeling better Joe P. I enjoy your comments on TP.
Georgeous day here,low 70's, slight breeze, blue sky with few fluffy clouds. I need to get out and enjoy the day. We are supposed to have rain the rest of the week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I would be getting an electric car if prices get that high.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night Darowil. Night Myfanwy, if you are also heading back to bed soon.
> Off to take the child back to her parents, I won't get to see her for a whole year, but it's something for us both to look forward to and for her mother to use as motivation for her to behave properly. lol...I won't take her to Wyoming next summer to visit if she's been behaving badly to her mother. She's prone to temper tantrums with mom, not with me but with mom she can be a whole different animal. lol We caller her Carly Monster for a reason. lol


Some years ago I was quite shocked to see the way some kids I know behaved with their mother compared to the way they were with me. They acted like spoiled brats with her, but then she was allowing that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Hey Dave, I enjoyed you info on what is going on in Britain. I love the rainy misty days we spent there several years ago and I love tea time. Here in the States we don't have anything like that as a custom. I love the tea and the sandwiches we had when we stayed there. We stayed in B&B's as we love to experience the ambiance of any place we travel to. Why travel unless you actually enjoy the traditions and customs and accommodations of the country you visit. Could you please tell me some recipes of the different sandwiches you serve at tea time. Is it just cucumbers and bread or is there a spread you use too? We also enjoyed the brown soda bread and cucumber sandwiches we ate in McCroomb, Ireland. Please tell us more of what you enjoy doing there. We were there in 2000. Would love to go back. When we were in Ireland I was able to buy some natural wool yarn which was washed but not bleached and to this day the sweater I knitted from it still smells earthy and like a sheep. I smell it and dream of our trip. Silly I know but what memories.


Ever since John Montagu, the fourth Earl of Sandwich took to putting meat between two slices of bread so his fingers wouldn't get greasy, they've been popular in the UK. Whether it was because he was engrossed in a card game or, as his biographer states, so he could eat whilst working at his desk, his invention has been developed over the years.

There are literally hundreds of sandwich fillings popular in the UK, from the substantial through to the dainty boudoir sandwiches associated with afternoon tea. _Wimbledon Fortnight_ approaches, I'll put together a selection of my favourites for next week's tea party.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Such a sweet surprise, a baby lamb.. precious!
> SAM!!!!!!!!! Welcome back, we missed you!! But have to tell you that no one posted any Peanut Butter recipes :| So sorry
> I had a nice surprise today.. my friends all got together borrowed a wheel chair with a leg support and a van that was easy for me to get in and out of, we went all over this area :-D :-D It was so great to get out and not be seeing a doctor :lol: We had stopped and purchased boxed lunches at this wonderful country store, then they found a place close to the river and helped me maneuver to sit on a rock, the water was ice cold, felt so great. I ate a wonderful lunch sitting on a rock with my friends surrounding all splashing and having fun. We drove through Helen, a miracle happened and we actually found a parking place close to the main shop area. So out we go and in and out of shops, fudge, wines, trinkets galore, seemed that my lap ended up being the holder of all their purchases :lol: A wonderful dinner out, now back home settled once again in my comfy chair. Was a fantastic day, one I won't soon forget. We all agreed we'd do this again but next time I'll be wading in the river with them and NO wheelchairs involved!
> I'm sure I won't spell it correctly but the river is the Chatahootchee, the headwaters are just above Helen, Ga.. most of the river is just over ankle deep but of course there are many pools where trout love to hide. It's a great floating river, but our favorite places are way up above the town area, not as crowded and so quiet and peaceful.
> ...


I'm glad you had a good day out and about, it's miserable being shut indoors all the time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes, I've had a really great day. It started with breakfast in bed and a new Italian egg cu, lunch wih the racing that I didn't have to cook or wash up after!

We're just about to watch my all-time favourite film, it's also a favourite with _The Lad_, so everybody's happy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till your petrol prices match those in London, currently £6,45 (US$10.15) per gallon!
> ...


We used to have clockwork delivery lorries in the UK, I think it's time to revisit the technology, with modern alloys and an electric winding mechanism, ideal for town use.

For now, the best bet is a _Vespa_, it's the perfect shopping trolley, small, easy to park, does over a hundred miles to the gallon and even has a hook for your shopping bags!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, I've had a really great day. It started with breakfast in bed and a new Italian egg cu, lunch wih the racing that I didn't have to cook or wash up after!
> 
> We're just about to watch my all-time favourite film, it's also a favourite with _The Lad_, so everybody's happy!
> 
> Dave


What a wonderful way to spend the day, and no washing up how lucky for you.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

On the edge of my seat waiting to hear the news of my niece's baby who is on his/her way into the world! My niece is in the hospital, about halfway through active labor! Mom and Dad chose not to know the sex, so when the baby is born, Dad will be the one to announce it to Mom-- then quickly to the rest of us waiting great-aunties!
Bought everything for the Couscous salad, and we will be having it with BBQ'd Tri-tip, asparagus, French bread, and ice cream cones for dessert for Fathers' Day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My stepmother just asked if I knew anyone in or close to Joshua, Tx that could pick up a Chinese Crested that needs rescued and she'd pay to have the dog shipped to me here. Then I can take him with us to Wyoming and she'll either foster him herself or find someone in the rescue society that can. They don't have anyone in the Dallas area to do it. His name is Felix.
If anybody can think of or knows anyone willing to do this please send me a pm. Thanks. 
We'd pick him up on our way but we are going on a Sunday and totally the opposit direction so it'd be a really long detour with the dogs we already have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Night Darowil. Night Myfanwy, if you are also heading back to bed soon.
> ...


Yes, Roseanne does acknowledge the fact that she created part of the problem when Carly was little because she was so overworked and stressed in a bad relationship with Carly's drug addict father, mom was trying to make up for dad, and she was so tired she'd give in. But the last 5 yrs she's been in a great relationship, and stay at home mom, Carly just likes to push moms buttons. I think partly to make sure mom won't leave no matter what. But on the positive, she's getting MUCH better, we are hoping that once puberty hits she'll be an angel. lol Fingers and toes crossed and lots of prayers.  She really isn't too bad, and she does help mom at home, she just gets in moods and when they are bad are bad. And she passed to the 5th grade with all A's and B's this year, yay!! That is a big thing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the good wishes, I've had a really great day. It started with breakfast in bed and a new Italian egg cu, lunch wih the racing that I didn't have to cook or wash up after!
> ...


Martinis and canapes at the ready, there's something wonderful about a a thriller that's also a romance, a treatise on commercial ethics, exploitation, the white slave trade and also introduced _Cinema du Look_ to the world. Any film that revolves around this performance by Wilhelmenia Wiggins Fernandez has got to be a wiinner!






I love it!
Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there! Watching the Rangers/Astros game and basically trying to stay awake! For some reason, I am very sleepy. A nap is in order today.

I started on a Tooth Fairy Pillow from KnitPicks. It is going to be so cute! Ready to stuff and then finish off one side of the crown. Then you knit a small pocket to sew on the front for the tooth, and then the TF puts the money in there when she takes the tooth! I read somewhere that people were against the TF because it taught children that they can sell body parts for money. The TF visited me when I was a child, and I have never had the desire to sell any of my body parts! I know a lot of people disagree with me, but I love a little fantasy in my life!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thriller and romance best combination.

There you go with youtube, I get side tracked too easily.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Sounds like the adults have things well under control.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Any film that revolves around this performance by Wilhelmenia Wiggins Fernandez has got to be a wiinner!
Dave
_________________________________

Dave, So glad you had a nice Father's Day. I took my husband out and we had a lovely lunch after coffee and Father's Day cards. I let him sleep in so there was no time for breakfast. Then a nice walk by the canal and through a nature area where we saw a good sized turtle sunning. Your breakfast in bed sounds so luxurious. 

Diva, with Wilhelmenia Wiggins Fernandez made me love opera. Her pure voice and that song transported me. So moving. I will have to get the movie again. I got to see Wilhelminia in person and will never forget it. Magic!
__________________________________________
fourth Earl of Sandwich took to putting meat between two slices of bread so his fingers wouldn't get greasy
Dave
__________________________________________

I love knowing facts like that and how the word sandwich came about. Fascinating. Thank you Dave. Earlier you mentioned how each country has different ways of doing things and I agree. Even Mother's Day and Father's Day on different days. Before I lived in Europe I thought Europe was all the same. Living there even helped me to see the United States in a different way as we have different laws in different States. I also began to understand people I knew as often the country their parents came from showed through in the way the people behaved. I came back with more understanding of my own country and the people here. One thing that took me by total surprise was when Myfanwy mentioned that Christmas is in their summer. I had never thought of that. I love this site and am still learning. Thanks to all of you for sharing and to you Dave for you facts that add so much interest.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I wasn't the one who posted the couscous recipe, but it does sound good! Today I'll be pinning out the beginnings of the shawl to see how it's looking. Cross your fingers that it's working!


Ooops! It was Sue and Dave. Sorry Sue. I got the first letter right.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is your favorite movie dave?

sam



FireballDave said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, I've had a really great day. It started with breakfast in bed and a new Italian egg cu, lunch wih the racing that I didn't have to cook or wash up after!
> 
> We're just about to watch my all-time favourite film, it's also a favourite with _The Lad_, so everybody's happy!
> 
> Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a bit of a shock this morning. We slept in for the first time in ages and woke up to a knock on the door. Our neighbour came to ask if I was draining the fish pond. He said he could hear the pump sucking air and had a look. The water was half way down the pond. Luckily the fish went to the deep end so they were ok but the water fall had stopped and I don't know where the water went. Had to turn the hose on quickly to get the water level up. Spent a while fixing it. I've had to learn a lot of blue collar things since DH can no longer see. Too bad I didn't pay attention sooner and now have to learn things the hard way. My neighbour is great and will keep an eye out just in case it happens again. The fish didn't seem to suffer any because they came up to feed. 

Marianne, glad to hear that Cindi is ok. 

Dori, I'm sorry that your daughters are so caught up in their own lives that they don't think of you as often as they should. 

Prayers to all who are suffering and in need of healing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Any film that revolves around this performance by Wilhelmenia Wiggins Fernandez has got to be a wiinner!
> Dave
> _________________________________
> 
> ...


consequently- the sort of recipes you are all posting at the moment can be filed away for the end of the year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - i am finally caught up on this weeks tea party - 

had enough rain to wet the sidewalk - pooh - need 24 hours of light rain to soak in. our friends have a pond that furnishes water to the house - it is down about three feet -she is going to the laundramat until the pond fills back in.

dave - what makes petrol so expensive in europe? you are closer to the wells than we are. i think a vespa would be great - would be all i need. heidi would have a heart attack if i got one. lol

really warm here and muggy - now where is the rain?

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Happy Fathers day to all of the Kings I know. Sue/dandy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought my Dad a box of popcycles for Father's Day. He opened the box and you would have thought by the expression on his face that it was Christmas and his birthday all at once! I also brought over some parker rolls, sliced chicken breasts, and angel food cake cupcakes so Mom did not have to cook for supper tonight. Dad is slowly getting some foods added into his diet. He has a poached egg, dry toast, soup broths, banana, rice, tea, coffee, boiled fish. How is your internal problems coming along Joe? Better I hope. It is a long road back from the diverticulitis!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

double post -- oopsy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[[/quote]The egg-holder in refrigerator doors was designed by the marketing department of a refrigerator manufacturer over fifty years ago, by including a little plastic egg-rack, they were able to increase the claimed usable space in their appliances and use it in their advertising.

Dave: We no longer put our eggs in these egg racks because it isn't the coldest place in the fridge. I now keep mine in the original egg carton and put it on the top shelf. I don't know if that's cooler than the bottom but it works for me.

Supermarkets are the real experts at shelf-life, they store them in a cool dry area away from strong sunlight, refrigerators are damp and too cold for eggs with their semi-permeable shells. I may have an intense dislike of these _Palaces of Hell_, but when it comes to minimising spoilage, their accountants are second to none!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

dandylion, that is great! Sad to say that my own DD was not my king, but I have seen my BIL and DN be king to the women in their lives, and hope it is true for most little and big girls!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.


How sweet. It's so nice to see a newborn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[Wait till your petrol prices match those in London, currently £6,45 (US$10.15) per gallon!

Dave[/quote]

Wow - and we complain about ours at $1.17 a litre.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope all you guys had a great father's day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > A surprise when checking on the sheep tonight.
> ...


This will be the last of the lambs this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> [Wait till your petrol prices match those in London, currently £6,45 (US$10.15) per gallon!
> 
> Dave


Wow - and we complain about ours at $1.17 a litre.[/quote]

Ours is around $1.50 litre. But trying to convert to GBPper gallon is too much for my brain to cope with. Found the gallon to litre conversion and easy to find the GBP to AUD but not sure what to do with it from there! Maths not one of my strong points. Works fine for normal day to day stuff but get confused beyond this.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Is it Joe who has the diverticulitis?
I had written down this from the Dr.Oz show..to heal "digestive" problems ..mix 1/4 cup Aloe Vera Juice and 1/2 cup Pomegranite Juice..drink every morning. 
Not sure if it works..but hey...it can't hurt I would think. 
I used to sell Aloe Vera Juice years ago..it helps heal stomach ulcers and all kinds of things I can't remember now. 
Good luck, and feel better.

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > [Wait till your petrol prices match those in London, currently £6,45 (US$10.15) per gallon!
> ...


Ours is around $1.50 litre. But trying to convert to GBPper gallon is too much for my brain to cope with. Found the gallon to litre conversion and easy to find the GBP to AUD but not sure what to do with it from there! Maths not one of my strong points. Works fine for normal day to day stuff but get confused beyond this.[/quote]

ours is up greater than $2 per litre


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

We are at $3.19 per gallon and higher. I would love to avail myself of public transportation if it was available. However the only thing we have is a busing service that will pick you up at your house by appointment. You are limited as to how much you can carry on to the bus. Not sure of the cost but I heard it was about $5.00 each way. That would add $10.00 a week to my grocery bill and I just can't afford that. As long as Rick is willing to drag me around I'm OK. Edith M


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, last night almost done cooking dinner and the whole range stopped heating, the burners and the oven. Thank goodness dinner was far enough along to eat, steak doesn't cook well in a microwave. We already got rid of the old grill we had since we are moving, and going to get a new one there. Hopefully they'll get it taken care of tomorrow, it couldn't have waited to quit until next Sunday? I only need it to work for 6 more nights. Oh well... Cross your fingers please that they either get it working or a different one in sometime tomorrow please.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

In thinking about this new little guy/gal, I'm very interested in what's in store for it. I for one would be interested if you would explain the whole process. For instance how long does it take for them to grow a full coat that will have to be sheered? I've seen them be sheered at the fair, but never thought about how long it took to grow back. Do you sell or spin the wool, or what? How heavy is one sheep's wool? Please tell us about the process, if you please? Sue/dandy



NanaCaren said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> dandylion, that is great! Sad to say that my own DD was not my king, but I have seen my BIL and DN be king to the women in their lives, and hope it is true for most little and big girls!


I thought it was adorable, too. 
I've got my popcorn popped and watching the game. Miami adhead by 4. Pretty tight game so far. Later, Sue/dandy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion, that is great! Sad to say that my own DD was not my king, but I have seen my BIL and DN be king to the women in their lives, and hope it is true for most little and big girls!
> ...


I get really tired of how special the announcers and refs treat the Heat. I almost had a heart attack last year, I'm a Mavs fan. But they pulled it out and showed the Heat. I think it is happening again this year with OKC. Go Thunder!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think Wicket is pretty much settled in.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, last night almost done cooking dinner and the whole range stopped heating, the burners and the oven. Thank goodness dinner was far enough along to eat, steak doesn't cook well in a microwave. We already got rid of the old grill we had since we are moving, and going to get a new one there. Hopefully they'll get it taken care of tomorrow, it couldn't have waited to quit until next Sunday? I only need it to work for 6 more nights. Oh well... Cross your fingers please that they either get it working or a different one in sometime tomorrow please.


Is there a fuse in the stove that could have blown?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, last night almost done cooking dinner and the whole range stopped heating, the burners and the oven. Thank goodness dinner was far enough along to eat, steak doesn't cook well in a microwave. We already got rid of the old grill we had since we are moving, and going to get a new one there. Hopefully they'll get it taken care of tomorrow, it couldn't have waited to quit until next Sunday? I only need it to work for 6 more nights. Oh well... Cross your fingers please that they either get it working or a different one in sometime tomorrow please.
> ...


 :?: :?

OOps, don't know how that happened. 
No, that's the first thing I checked, then I made sure the lights came on when I turned the knobs back on, there was power just not heating anything. oh well.

I just tried to impale my hand on my knitting needle, who knew a size 7/9" dpn with rounded tips could be sharp enough to take enough skin to bleed. Ouch. Oh well, just a flesh wound thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Wicket is pretty much settled in.


He looks so adorable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Wicket is pretty much settled in.
> ...


Thank you, he took his first ever car ride today, since he has to do almost a thousand miles next Sunday, wanted to get him a short trip or two in so he's not in shock. He was a champ, rode better than a dream, on my lap the way there, then lay in the back seat the whole way home, he did sniff around and check things out but nothing traumatic.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra, I promise that your new baby looks like my dogs  Of course a lot younger! 
It's been a long day, long weekend really. 2 of my friends came today, and whisked all of us off to a day of shopping, food and fun! We went to a larger town and hit the small mall there, then went to Michaels, Jo Ann's, Target and to lunch at Olive Garden. I really felt bad that they had to push me around in the chair.. but surprisingly the stores were not that crowded. I hate to admit how much yarn I purchased, plus material to make a few things for Christmas presents. With what I purchased today and what I have coming in from online orders.. I should be set for all my projects, now just to have time to make them all :lol: 
My Mom got to go to the hospital with my neighbor, she sat and rocked babies for awhile, then went to a Seniors group thing and had lunch with them. She was able to lay down for a bit in a recliner, (her favorite way to nap) they were home before we were and she was so excited to be able to be with the babies. 
I hope that we can all stay home and rest tomorrow... for not being able to be out and about the last 2 days has really wiped me out. :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


He looks so happy as though he has already adapted. Glad you got to take him for a short ride so he can start adapting to the car rides. What a wonderful little dog for your new home and so sweet that he can now finish out his years being loved.

Myfanwy, DH said Santa must really be warm wearing his Santa outfit in the summer. I always wanted Christmas in the summer because our drive home to family is a nightmare. We have storms coming in off Lake Ontario and Lake Erie on the drive and have been stranded, once wondering if I was putting our son's life in danger. We don't drive down for Christmas any more just because of this. I would love Thanksgiving and Christmas in better weather but nobody listens to me. :shock:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Poledra, I promise that your new baby looks like my dogs  Of course a lot younger!
> It's been a long day, long weekend really. 2 of my friends came today, and whisked all of us off to a day of shopping, food and fun! We went to a larger town and hit the small mall there, then went to Michaels, Jo Ann's, Target and to lunch at Olive Garden. I really felt bad that they had to push me around in the chair.. but surprisingly the stores were not that crowded. I hate to admit how much yarn I purchased, plus material to make a few things for Christmas presents. With what I purchased today and what I have coming in from online orders.. I should be set for all my projects, now just to have time to make them all :lol:
> My Mom got to go to the hospital with my neighbor, she sat and rocked babies for awhile, then went to a Seniors group thing and had lunch with them. She was able to lay down for a bit in a recliner, (her favorite way to nap) they were home before we were and she was so excited to be able to be with the babies.
> I hope that we can all stay home and rest tomorrow... for not being able to be out and about the last 2 days has really wiped me out. :lol:


What fun. Yes, I can imagine you are worn out after two such special, fun days. Worn out and happy!! Now you have some new projects with all that yarn to help for the quieter days. Won't be long now till Tuesday when you find out about your knee. Did I remember correctly?? Now for a few days of quiet to recover from all that fun.

Poledra, sure hope all goes well with getting the stove fixed. Same thing happened to me almost. It was my oven that quit and I was with no oven for Thanksgiving 2 yrs. ago. Fortunately our grocery store caters and I got a whole meal from them. It's no fun and especially when you don't even have a grill! Hope it is something simple and not too expensive.

NanaCaren, someone asked about the sheep and how long it takes for the wool to grow back and if you spin, etc? I'm interested too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Ah well, you'd be welcome here for Christmas, but it is a long, and expensive way to achieve the better weather!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Just in case Nanacaren is a little too busy to explain the whole process, you can look on youtube for Namaste Farm. There is a whole series of videos from there. The woman does everything, apparently, from raising the animals to spinning and dyeing. She very pretty, has long blonde hair, and chases sheep around and leaps on them to do things to them. She has degrees in animal husbandry and something else. I think it was animal husbandry. Anyway you can watch her shear a sheep and do other things.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Daralene, yes, Tuesday at 2 pm.. can't wait, just hoping no surgery, but I really want to be able to walk again soon. So many waterfalls to see, had planned on seeing at least 8 this summer.. times a wasting ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy, Look out, I might be in Santa's bag, but the drive home to see family would be a little longer and wetter. :lol:

Thanks Wannabear. Will have to check that out. Love the way you described it.

Marianne, you have 8 waterfalls in your area? Sounds wonderful. There is an area here called Watkins Glen and a place where you have something like 19 waterfalls on the hike. A lot of climbing but worth it. Sadly I can't do that any more because of my knees. Darn these knees :evil: The devil is at work. Well here's to waterfalls and lots of them in your life. Aren't they wonderful and gorgeous. Will watch for your post Tuesday.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I will. Love to claim their sharp little brains, but only the youngest is actually genetically related. But a good infusion of love and caring has really helped bring up the oldest two to the mark, I think!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daralene, thank goodness the landlord pays for the repairs, and at the new house in Wyoming we have all upgraded appliances, can't wait. 

Marianne, sounds like a great day, I'm sure your friends didn't mind in the least pushing the chair. 

Waterfalls, love em. 

Ooh, Wannabear, I've been to that site, isn't she amazing?
I spent I think 3hours on her website one day.

I wouldn't mind jumping into Santa's bag and visiting for Christmas in Summer either, we could all have so much fun visiting Myfanwy, then we could hop on over to visit Darowill in Austrailia.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am eating the same things, but not toast or coffee or anything with caffeine. I am extremely miserable tonight and I will call the dr. in the morning and I hope they can see me. This time it has been far too long.

I love all your messages and hope you are all well and happy. Don't fret about old me I am a trooper and I come through like a rose mostly.

My two children called and we had long father-daughter and father-son talks today for Father's Day. I loved hearing from them and catching up on my 5 grandchildren especially the one serving in the U.S. Army in Korea.

joe p

Joe p



5mmdpns said:


> I bought my Dad a box of popcycles for Father's Day. He opened the box and you would have thought by the expression on his face that it was Christmas and his birthday all at once! I also brought over some parker rolls, sliced chicken breasts, and angel food cake cupcakes so Mom did not have to cook for supper tonight. Dad is slowly getting some foods added into his diet. He has a poached egg, dry toast, soup broths, banana, rice, tea, coffee, boiled fish. How is your internal problems coming along Joe? Better I hope. It is a long road back from the diverticulitis!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Daralene, thank goodness the landlord pays for the repairs, and at the new house in Wyoming we have all upgraded appliances, can't wait.
> 
> Marianne, sounds like a great day, I'm sure your friends didn't mind in the least pushing the chair.
> 
> ...


sounds a great idea!!!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hello KPers! I've missed you folks for the past few weeks; life just kind of took over so to speak. Thank you Dreamweaver for posting about Martin Keith. I've sent a PM already. Also thank you Dave for the salad recipe and cocktail mix. Will have to try both. And I'm so glad strawberries are on sale right now because I also will try Sorleanna's pie.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had a negative report on my recent PET scan check up. I was lso very upset aover the way my doctor and his office had treated this report and me as their patient. Won't go into all the details but just say my ENT doctor was also not pleased and sent me to a cancer clinic at the Georiga Medical Center in Augusta GA. The doctors there were magnificient. I am now cancer FREE! I will have another PET scan in 3 months just to confirm this again. In my PM I told Martin about the extroidinary care received in Augusta knowing he lives about the same distance from there that I do.
> 
> ...


I am so glad everything has worked out and you had a positive outcome, and that you were able to share that with Martin. My prayers are with you for your continued good health. And best of luck to your daughter, too!

:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> [Wait till your petrol prices match those in London, currently £6,45 (US$10.15) per gallon!
> 
> Dave


Wow - and we complain about ours at $1.17 a litre.[/quote]

Budasha, that is your price down in Southern Ontario. I live up in Northwestern Ontario and you can safely add $0.30 to $0.70 more to your price to get our price!  Oh well, we live in a community without public transit so we need to use our vehicles and when we do, we make each trip out of the driveway count.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Is it Joe who has the diverticulitis?
> I had written down this from the Dr.Oz show..to heal "digestive" problems ..mix 1/4 cup Aloe Vera Juice and 1/2 cup Pomegranite Juice..drink every morning.
> Not sure if it works..but hey...it can't hurt I would think.
> I used to sell Aloe Vera Juice years ago..it helps heal stomach ulcers and all kinds of things I can't remember now.
> ...


Lots of people are allergic to Aloe Vera, so I would not recommend that. The Mayo Clinic does not advocate for it as it has not been proven to be effective for taking it internally for any reason.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am eating the same things, but not toast or coffee or anything with caffeine. I am extremely miserable tonight and I will call the dr. in the morning and I hope they can see me. This time it has been far too long.
> 
> I love all your messages and hope you are all well and happy. Don't fret about old me I am a trooper and I come through like a rose mostly.
> 
> ...


You just hang in there Joe! Dad has had his current bout with diverticulitis now since May 5th. He started to come back around once he went back on the clear liquid diet and then after two weeks, started with a few soft/pureed foods. Absolutely no fiber and citrus fruit/juices, no soft drinks, no tomatoes, no spices, no foods with fibers ie whole grain breads, no meat of any kind, no foods from the cabbage family, no cucumbers, no salad, no acidic foods, nothing with vinegar ie pickles, etc. He had the banana, rice, applesause, diet after the clear liquids. It is a drastic eating change that is necessary to give your intestines a rest from digestion. Dad is eating a lot of jelly-jello (the wibbly-wobbly kind). You will make it!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> I am eating the same things, but not toast or coffee or anything with caffeine. I am extremely miserable tonight and I will call the dr. in the morning and I hope they can see me. This time it has been far too long.
> 
> I love all your messages and hope you are all well and happy. Don't fret about old me I am a trooper and I come through like a rose mostly.
> 
> ...


Prayers for you Joe and we will care. Please keep in touch and let us know how you are. So sad that this is continuing. Thought you were through the rough part. Hang in there!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe, hope the Dr. can get you in and get you some kind of relief. 

Well, it's 10:30pm here, so off to bed, see you all in the morning or afternoon depending on where you are.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sam, we have missed you.
Jmai 5421,iagree anyone who hasn't read "Heaven is for Real"
really should, i tell you i couldn't put it down, and its from the mouth of a young boy. makes me not afraid of the here after.
Marianne, thats what friends are for, you have a great bunch of them. 
Nana Caran, good looking boy and baby lamb.
Settleg, we have had both neices move in and out several times, and when they would leave, bj would say, ahhh we don't have to shut the bathroom doors anymore.
Has anyone seen the new geico commercial, with the possom? it cracks me up, i had a baby possum when i was a kid and they do sull like that, i used to wrap my possums tail around my finger and just spin him forever on the floor,a nd he would sit up and hiss an show his needle like teeth. so i really think that comercial is sooo funny.
i am going to bed early, can't keep my eyes open much longer.
we had a great visit with my sisters at mom and dads today, we remembered many great tales. my dad will be 82 next month and he is going down every time i see him. so i am so glad i have a dad like him. we were talking aobut family of ours and how strange they were and the abuse that went on in that family, and how we never were around anything like that at our home. didn't know then how lucky we were or blessed to have a good home like we did.Have a great week all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a question for all of you tea drinkers. Do you use loose tea or tea bags? Growing up, we had a teapot with an infuser. Made really great tea! I want a teapot for daily use. I collect teapots, but I don't want to use them as they are more for decoration.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much to all of you for your kind words and support. I pulled myself together Sat. morning b/c I was signed up and paid for a tour in Ventura. It was interesting. When I got home later in the day, my DD had called, left a message that they were doing Father's Day at her house. So I called her back and said yes. 
This a.m. I went to the Farmers Market, purchased a load of berries - strawberries, blackberries, raspberries and apricots. Brought them to DD's house. They were all gone. It was actually a quiet day. Grandkids are darling. It was nice. 
Also called and made a reservation at my complex for July 4th. 
So life goes on...........


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all, and thanks for the welcome back messages. Darowil, I just might take you up on your offer to help download my photos: my niece's husband is pretty busy at work at present, and I don't like to pester him. I'll PM you if I can't organise any other way of downloading them over the next couple of weeks. Dori, glad you're feeling brighter, that you've been out and about, and that you've heard from one of your daughters and had a get-together with the family. It's good to vent, and wonderful how things and one's disposition can change from one day to the next.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Thanks so much to all of you for your kind words and support. I pulled myself together Sat. morning b/c I was signed up and paid for a tour in Ventura. It was interesting. When I got home later in the day, my DD had called, left a message that they were doing Father's Day at her house. So I called her back and said yes.
> This a.m. I went to the Farmers Market, purchased a load of berries - strawberries, blackberries, raspberries and apricots. Brought them to DD's house. They were all gone. It was actually a quiet day. Grandkids are darling. It was nice.
> Also called and made a reservation at my complex for July 4th.
> So life goes on...........


Glad your weekend brightened up, things usually do if you set out to enjoy yourself. Booking up for you complex's party is a wise move, getting to know your neighbours socially can only be to the good.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Any film that revolves around this performance by Wilhelmenia Wiggins Fernandez has got to be a wiinner!
> Dave
> _________________________________
> 
> ...


I'm glad you enjoy my notes and anecdotes, as most people know I'm an art historian, so I tend to trace things back to their origins in order to gain a greater understanding of their nature. I think living in Europe makes it easier to get an international perspective and to experience clearly-defined cultural differences.

The cross-channel ports are only about 50 miles from where I live and it's a ninety-minutes ferry crossing to Calais. Gatwick and London City airports are about half an hour from me, a flight to Brussels, Paris or Amsterdam takes about an hour; Barcelona in Northern Spain takes a little over two hours as does Venice or Milan; Talliinn and Helsinki at the Eastern edge of Europe only take three hours to reach. This ease of access means different foods and lifestyles are readily available.

London is a vast cosmopolitan city, for many centuries it has been welcoming people from other countries, many seeking sanctuary. These new arrivals have tended to settle in specific areas and various parts of London reflect the culture of their residents adding their own distinctive feel to the area in an Anglo-centric multicultural blending. Next time you visit London, look at the names of streets, they give you clues to the origins of the inhabitants. Of course, it heps if you do a little history, the symbol for our currency the _Pound_ is '£', the same as the sign for the Italian _Lire_, this is because the first international bankers to set up shop in London were from Lombardy and sure enough, Lombard Street is at the centre of the City of London.

It's all there, if you look for it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness - i am finally caught up on this weeks tea party -
> 
> had enough rain to wet the sidewalk - pooh - need 24 hours of light rain to soak in. our friends have a pond that furnishes water to the house - it is down about three feet -she is going to the laundramat until the pond fills back in.
> 
> ...


Tax!

There's 58.19p (91.405usc) duty on every litre (£2.65/US$4.16 per gallon) of fuel, this added to the actual cost and then a further 20% VAT (sales tax) is added.

the _Vespa_ is brilliant for short journeys, _twist'n go_ so no gears, stylish, cheap to insure, easy to park and does over 100 miles on a gallon of petrol, perfect around town. If Sir Stirling Moss can ride one around London in his eighties, they're good enough for anyone!

Dave

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > [Wait till your petrol prices match those in London, currently £6,45 (US$10.15) per gallon!
> ...


Ours is around $1.50 litre. But trying to convert to GBPper gallon is too much for my brain to cope with. Found the gallon to litre conversion and easy to find the GBP to AUD but not sure what to do with it from there! Maths not one of my strong points. Works fine for normal day to day stuff but get confused beyond this.[/quote]

AUS$1.50 is 96.53p in Sterling, US$1.52, NZ$1.91, CAN$1.55 and EU1.19 at this morning's exchange rates.

Unleaded petrol where I live is £1.422/litre, AUS$2.21, US$2.23, NZ$2.82, CAN$2.28, EU1.76.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is your favorite movie dave?
> 
> sam


_Diva_ directed by Jean-Jacques Beineix, adapted from Delacorta's novel. It's a classic that can be viewed on many levels, it works as a stylish and complex thriller with many twists in the plot and a brilliant chase sequence, but it's so much more. It's also a touching and delicate romance; a discussion about the troubled relationship between art and commerce; a discussion about copyright and piracy; an exploration of the relationship between the police and vice; there's even some Zen philosophy thrown into the mix. The whole introduced _Cinema du Look_ and a complete re-working of traditional film-making styles, with a stunning soundtrack and brilliant imagery.

If you haven't seen it yet, go out and grab a copy, then watch it twice!

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

London is a vast cosmopolitan city, for many centuries it has been welcoming people from other countries, many seeking sanctuary. These new arrivals have tended to settle in specific areas and various parts of London reflect the culture of their residents adding their own distinctive feel to the area in an Anglo-centric multicultural blending. Next time you visit London, look at the names of streets, they give you clues to the origins of the inhabitants. Of course, it heps if you do a little history, the symbol for our currency the Pound is '£', the same as the sign for the Italian Lire, this is because the first international bankers to set up shop in London were from Lombardy and sure enough, Lombard Street is at the centre of the City of London.

It's all there, if you look for it!

Dave

I hadn't realized you are an art historian per say, but one would suspect a historian. I did know you are a photographer and quite talented. I love knowing why things are the way they are and why certain words are used and evolved, customs too. Fascinating that the Italians from Lombardy set up shop in London, hence the same symbol for your money. Yes, London sure is an exciting city and it has been perhaps 15 years since I was there. Love all the different cultures and you can feel the excitement in the air. How wonderful that you are so centrally located to everything Dave. I felt the same way about Cologne. It was central to so many other countries. We would hop on the train and be in Paris, Amsterdam, Brussels, etc. We live in the country now and love what it offers too. A totally different way of life but only 20 min. from the city, so not too bad.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> Thanks so much to all of you for your kind words and support. I pulled myself together Sat. morning b/c I was signed up and paid for a tour in Ventura. It was interesting. When I got home later in the day, my DD had called, left a message that they were doing Father's Day at her house. So I called her back and said yes.
> This a.m. I went to the Farmers Market, purchased a load of berries - strawberries, blackberries, raspberries and apricots. Brought them to DD's house. They were all gone. It was actually a quiet day. Grandkids are darling. It was nice.
> Also called and made a reservation at my complex for July 4th.
> So life goes on...........


That is so wonderful Dori. Glad you got to enjoy time with family. Hope you have a great time at the barbecue! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> In thinking about this new little guy/gal, I'm very interested in what's in store for it. I for one would be interested if you would explain the whole process. For instance how long does it take for them to grow a full coat that will have to be sheered? I've seen them be sheered at the fair, but never thought about how long it took to grow back. Do you sell or spin the wool, or what? How heavy is one sheep's wool? Please tell us about the process, if you please? Sue/dandy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They get sheared once a year for their comfort. I call someone to do it for me. I don't spin. The new little one will most likely be sold.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Just in case Nanacaren is a little too busy to explain the whole process, you can look on youtube for Namaste Farm. There is a whole series of videos from there. The woman does everything, apparently, from raising the animals to spinning and dyeing. She very pretty, has long blonde hair, and chases sheep around and leaps on them to do things to them. She has degrees in animal husbandry and something else. I think it was animal husbandry. Anyway you can watch her shear a sheep and do other things.


I have seen the video was intersting to watch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning! Thought I'd share my view this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have a question for all of you tea drinkers. Do you use loose tea or tea bags? Growing up, we had a teapot with an infuser. Made really great tea! I want a teapot for daily use. I collect teapots, but I don't want to use them as they are more for decoration.


I use both. I make tea from herbs and plants that I grow. 
I used to collect tea pots. My friends would buy them for me, but stopped after they learned I actually used them as well.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> London is a vast cosmopolitan city, for many centuries it has been welcoming people from other countries, many seeking sanctuary. These new arrivals have tended to settle in specific areas and various parts of London reflect the culture of their residents adding their own distinctive feel to the area in an Anglo-centric multicultural blending. Next time you visit London, look at the names of streets, they give you clues to the origins of the inhabitants. Of course, it heps if you do a little history, the symbol for our currency the Pound is '£', the same as the sign for the Italian Lire, this is because the first international bankers to set up shop in London were from Lombardy and sure enough, Lombard Street is at the centre of the City of London.
> 
> It's all there, if you look for it!
> 
> ...


After I retired from clambering over sky-scrapers under construction with the steel-erectors, I spent a few years working on the doctorial thesis I'd been dabbling with for years and amused myself with educational and heritage projects. I now take things easy writing a couple of university modules per year and lecturing on the history of photography; modern architecture; art; gender issues in social history and; London. I live very quietly these days, but sometimes I do wonder how I ever found time for a career!

A certain _Beamish Youth_ can always be relied upon to find things for me to do, should I ever become bored, he and his chums are helpful like that!

By the way, the old pre-decimal currency system of _£sd_ really gave the game away as to its origins, the initials stand for _ librae, solidi, denarii_, pounds, shillings and pence. The elegant system of twelve pennies to a shilling and twenty shillings to a pound was human-friendly since it makes mental arithmetic easy. Unfortunately computers aren't human-friendly, they prefer the inferior decimal system. The trick of it is in the number of factors the system allows:

Factors of 100: 1, 2, 4, 5, 10, 20, 25, 50 and 100

compare this with the pre-decimal pound:

Factors of 240: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 20, 24, 30, 40, 60, 80, 120 and 240

As a further refinement, a _guinea_ is twenty-one shillings, £1.05p in decimal currency, adding 12 pennies could be useful.

A guinea allows one to use: 7, 9, 14, 18, 21, 28, 36, 42, 63 and 126

Adding 7, 14, 21 and 28 to the list of available factors is useful for calculations involving the number of days in week; nine is another useful number. Together the systems are incredibly powerful since they obviate the need for messy fractions.

Different trades used different units as required, for example; brokers for commodities like tea, coffee, wine and sugar; auctioneers; shipping and insurance agents etc., bought in pounds and sold in guineas, keeping one shilling (5%) as their commission or brokerage. This is a really simple calculation to make in one's head. It had the added advantage for traders and the public of limiting the tax on goods.

By clearly defining the 'service' element of a commodity's price, it is possible to argue against a blanket sales tax on food. This has continued to the present day, raw food is free of V.A.T. (Value Added Tax), only pre-cooked food served in a cafe, restaurant or a take-away is subject to purchase tax. Only a couple of weeks ago, the Chancellor of the Exchequer was forced to back down over his scheme to charge V.A.T., on pasties and pies in bakeries that were above ambient temperature because they had just been baked, the tax can only be applied if they have been kept warm or re-heated, there must be an 'added-value' of additional service to justify the tax.

To many outsiders, the UK's laws and customs seen strange and archaic, but many have been put there to protect us from greedy monarchs, chancellors and scheming politicians, all of whom need to be reminded at frequent intervals, precisely whose money it is!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning! Thought I'd share my view this morning.


Another lovely sunrise, twilight started at 3:56 in London this morning, I was asleep at the time!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! Thought I'd share my view this morning.
> ...


I wish I could say that I was asleep at that time. I think my brain is in a different time zone than my body.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I haven't read the next few pages so someone else might say this. But down here people wnat cold Christmas's so they have christmas in July. Personally I can't see the point, we always have a hot christmas dinner anyway but some people like to have it when it is cold. You could reverse the trend and have it July so you have a hot one. We all dream of a white christmas!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wouldn't mind jumping into Santa's bag and visiting for Christmas in Summer either, we could all have so much fun visiting Myfanwy, then we could hop on over to visit Darowill in Austrailia.


Now that sounds a great idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> [
> The cross-channel ports are only about 50 miles from where I live and it's a ninety-minutes ferry crossing to Calais. Gatwick and London City airports are about half an hour from me, a flight to Brussels, Paris or Amsterdam takes about an hour; Barcelona in Northern Spain takes a little over two hours as does Venice or Milan; Talliinn and Helsinki at the Eastern edge of Europe only take three hours to reach. This ease of access means different foods and lifestyles are readily available.
> 
> Dave


Helps to read all a paragraph. Read about ferries, stopped just to pick my yarn up of the floor went back to read Barcelona was only 2 hours away. Just for short while my brain went through Spain's further away than that, Barcelona's the others side of Spain what is he talking about? Then realised I had missed that you'd moved on to planes- a minor issue. 
The ease of travelling to other countries is one of the things I really miss. Later this year we are going up to The Northern Territory. For comparison I just looked up the flights. One flight a day direct to Darwin and that takes 3hrs 45 mins. Most of the others involve heading in totally the wrong direction and taking in total at least 8 hours (even going straight up the centre and stopping in Alice Springs takes 9 1/2 hours).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning! Thought I'd share my view this morning.


How absolutely lovely, I have taken the liberty of copying it, into my file! [the NanaCAren file].


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Travelling across Australia last year, going to Dubai, and on the way back, seemed to take for ever!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I am going backwards here! But we find it better to have salad, cold meats, and icecream based recipes for Christmas, less taxing on the cook! then with my birthday being July, we do something hot at that point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > London is a vast cosmopolitan city, for many centuries it has been welcoming people from other countries, many seeking sanctuary. These new arrivals have tended to settle in specific areas and various parts of London reflect the culture of their residents adding their own distinctive feel to the area in an Anglo-centric multicultural blending. Next time you visit London, look at the names of streets, they give you clues to the origins of the inhabitants. Of course, it heps if you do a little history, the symbol for our currency the Pound is '£', the same as the sign for the Italian Lire, this is because the first international bankers to set up shop in London were from Lombardy and sure enough, Lombard Street is at the centre of the City of London.
> ...


Wish you could 'whisper' this in the ear of our current politicians. We had a 2 1/2% increase in the GST [goods and services tax] a year or so ago, but food prices have more than doubled since.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a 'joke' in the Guardian Newspaper today that I have just had my attention brought to, might appeal to some!
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2012/jun/18/davinci-leveson-inquiry


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Lol...Actually our Christmas' here in San Antonio, Texas tend to be reeaally warm anyway, and we definitely don't have snow, it just sounds like a great excuse to go visit you all. 
Now this Christmas we'll be in Wyoming so should be and interesting one for DH, he's never had a cold and snowy Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren, another beautiful sunrise. 
You'd think they'd be glad to know that you use what they give you, some of our friends and family are just strange, I think. lol
If I give something, no matter how fancy, I'd really rather it were used than collecting dust and never seeing the light of day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Any excuse will do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren, another beautiful sunrise.
> You'd think they'd be glad to know that you use what they give you, some of our friends and family are just strange, I think. lol
> If I give something, no matter how fancy, I'd really rather it were used than collecting dust and never seeing the light of day.


My children all used china tea cups for tea, even when they were learning to drink from a cup. I figured it would teach them to be careful. 
It might be because when I was growing up when we had tea mum did the same for us, with fancy little sandwiches, scones and the lot. She said it was like the Queen would have tea.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement from y'all.

I am better this a.m. and will call the dr. 

I have read all the posts and everything is so interesting. I will have to study the English Money system as it is foreign to us here in the states being on the decimal system which of course makes sense to me because this is all I know. Easy to say I guess.

The gas prices are unbelievable there in England. Wow. I barely drive but when I do I try to fill up at reasonable gas and it is going for $3.19 a gallon out here in the country.

Take care 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Thanks for the encouragement from y'all.
> 
> I am better this a.m. and will call the dr.
> 
> ...


_The Lad_ is in for a shock when he moves on from riding his 125cc bike, when he wrings the neck of the next one he'll be lucky to get thirty miles to the gallon!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, range is fixed, I can cook again. I was wrong, it was a breaker, but not in the house, who knew you could have 3 seperate breaker boxes. I checked the breaker box first thing, wrong one. lol...Oh well, at least it's fixed, I'm a happy girl.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> There is a 'joke' in the Guardian Newspaper today that I have just had my attention brought to, might appeal to some!
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2012/jun/18/davinci-leveson-inquiry


Leveson is the best _soap opera_ ever and it's been great for bible sales, every time a politician swears to tell the truth, they have to get a new one because of the scorch marks. When Tony Blair attended, the London Fire Brigade was put on alert!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anybody who likes a warm salad, this goes really well with most things, ham particularly:

*Potato Salad with Broad Beans and Herbs*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
2 lbs (900g) new potatoes, scrubbed
6 oz (170g) podded broad beans, fresh or thawed from frozen (US = horse bean)
2 spring onions, finely sliced
1 small bunch of chives, finely chopped
1 small bunch of mint, leaves finely ribboned
salt and freshly ground black pepper

_For the dressing:_
2 tbs (30ml) rapeseed oil
2 tbs (30ml) sunflower oil
2 tbs (30ml) cider or white wine vinegar
1/2 tsp English mustard
pinch of caster sugar (US = superfine sugar)

*Method:*

Cook the potatoes in boiling salted water until tender. Drain and leave to cool a little, and then slice into evenly sized chunks.

Blanch the broad beans in boiling water for a minute or two, then drain and skin.

Make the dressing by combining all the ingredients in a jar, screw on the lid and shake well. Taste and adjust the seasoning.

While the potatoes are still warm, combine them with the beans, spring onions and herbs. Dress sparingly with the vinaigrette, season to taste and serve.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anybody who likes a warm salad, this goes really well with most things, ham particularly:
> 
> *Potato Salad with Broad Beans and Herbs*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


Michael is grilling ham steaks tonight, I'll make this to go with it. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I just read this in my Hungry Girl newsletter. Something to "chew" on!! :lol: 

"In so-wacky-we-couldn't-make-it-up news, lizard saliva is apparently the latest cure for food cravings. Yup. Researchers suspect that a natural substance obtained from the saliva of North America's largest lizard, the Gila monster (!!!), could be used to reduce food cravings. A synthetic version of the substance is already used to manage blood sugar in diabetics. Despite these recent findings, we do NOT recommend a reptilian make-out session to curb desires for specific foods."

Sorlenna, didn't you say that you like lizards?? :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave - Potato Salad with broad beans - yum - sounds good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I just read this in my Hungry Girl newsletter. Something to "chew" on!! :lol:
> 
> "In so-wacky-we-couldn't-make-it-up news, lizard saliva is apparently the latest cure for food cravings. Yup. Researchers suspect that a natural substance obtained from the saliva of North America's largest lizard, the Gila monster (!!!), could be used to reduce food cravings. A synthetic version of the substance is already used to manage blood sugar in diabetics. Despite these recent findings, we do NOT recommend a reptilian make-out session to curb desires for specific foods."
> 
> Sorlenna, didn't you say that you like lizards?? :thumbup:


Whose going to get the saliva :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave - Potato Salad with broad beans - yum - sounds good.


It's a winning combination, I hope you enjoy it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Michael is grilling ham steaks tonight, I'll make this to go with it. Thank you for posting it.


Make more than you think they could ever possibly eat, it really is good!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Michael is grilling ham steaks tonight, I'll make this to go with it. Thank you for posting it.
> ...


I will definitely make extra. Monday is Grant's lets go to mum's night. Growing boys are always hungry.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, I hope I don't slight the receipt but with my issues with digestion could you suggest another creamy smooth non vinegar dressing? I love the warm potato idea but I would have to peel the skins off the potatoes. The beans are horse beans and I must be ignorant but are they fava beans? Call me a little under the weather but you know I am climbing out of this hole of digestion. thanks, Dave.

joe p.



FireballDave said:


> For anybody who likes a warm salad, this goes really well with most things, ham particularly:
> 
> *Potato Salad with Broad Beans and Herbs*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I just read this in my Hungry Girl newsletter. Something to "chew" on!! :lol:
> 
> "In so-wacky-we-couldn't-make-it-up news, lizard saliva is apparently the latest cure for food cravings. Yup. Researchers suspect that a natural substance obtained from the saliva of North America's largest lizard, the Gila monster (!!!), could be used to reduce food cravings. A synthetic version of the substance is already used to manage blood sugar in diabetics. Despite these recent findings, we do NOT recommend a reptilian make-out session to curb desires for specific foods."
> 
> Sorlenna, didn't you say that you like lizards?? :thumbup:


I love lizards, but I don't think I'll be trying *that*!

I worked more on the shawl this morning while on my bike; I just measured it and so far it would be about 35" wide when blocked. That means there's a way to go yet, but it seems to be going as I envisioned it (on the third start, heh).

Off to work in a few and hope everyone is having a good day/night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > There is a 'joke' in the Guardian Newspaper today that I have just had my attention brought to, might appeal to some!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne, you have 8 waterfalls in your area? Sounds wonderful. There is an area here called Watkins Glen and a place where you have something like 19 waterfalls on the hike. A lot of climbing but worth it. Sadly I can't do that any more because of my knees. Darn these knees :evil: The devil is at work. Well here's to waterfalls and lots of them in your life. Aren't they wonderful and gorgeous. Will watch for your post Tuesday.


DH and I attended an Elderhostel intergenerational program at Painted Post, NY, a few years ago with one of our granddaughters. One of our activities was going to Watkins Glen. I was told it was a "very easy little walk, all downhill." Well, I almost had to be carried out. My legs turned to jelly! Thankfully, there were two young guys along and one got on each side of me to guide me down the last half to one-third of the way. I had thought I was in good physical shape until then. :mrgreen: I was told it was because of the constant stepping down on each step all the way down that did it. It didn't affect any of the other seniors, though. Never again!! :thumbdown:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> After I retired from clambering over sky-scrapers under construction with the steel-erectors said:
> 
> 
> > Beamish Youth[/i] can always be relied upon to find things for me to do, should I ever become bored, he and his chums are helpful like that!
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Thanks for the encouragement from y'all.
> 
> I am better this a.m. and will call the dr.
> 
> ...


FYI---I filled up yesterday at $4.09 a gallon, down from $4.17 last week.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much to all of you for your kind words and support. I pulled myself together Sat. morning b/c I was signed up and paid for a tour in Ventura. It was interesting. When I got home later in the day, my DD had called, left a message that they were doing Father's Day at her house. So I called her back and said yes.
> ...


So what I need to remember the next time I have a hissy fit (read "depression") is that this too will pass.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have a question for all of you tea drinkers. Do you use loose tea or tea bags? Growing up, we had a teapot with an infuser. Made really great tea! I want a teapot for daily use. I collect teapots, but I don't want to use them as they are more for decoration.


I use loose. Then I can put in the amount I want and also I don't have the waste of the paper of a bag. I use an infuser in a cup since I usually want only one cup at a sitting. Very frustrating to go to the market and see shelf after shelf of all kinds of bags and no loose. But I've recently been very happy ordering from Amazon.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> London is a vast cosmopolitan city, for many centuries it has been welcoming people from other countries, many seeking sanctuary. These new arrivals have tended to settle in specific areas and various parts of London reflect the culture of their residents adding their own distinctive feel to the area in an Anglo-centric multicultural blending. Next time you visit London, look at the names of streets, they give you clues to the origins of the inhabitants. Of course, it heps if you do a little history, the symbol for our currency the Pound is '£', the same as the sign for the Italian Lire, this is because the first international bankers to set up shop in London were from Lombardy and sure enough, Lombard Street is at the centre of the City of London.
> 
> It's all there, if you look for it!
> 
> ...


The last 6 years or so of DH's life, we went to visit and stay with former friends who live in Sweden. This was the itinerary - stay in Sweden for 2-3 days to get used to the time change, then the 4 of us would either hop on a plane, take the car and drive or take a ferry to another country - like Poland, Denmark, France, Hungary, etc. You get the idea. Stay out for 10 or so days. Go back to Sweden. Rest up. Go out again for another 10 or so days. Back to Sweden to rest up and then go home. 
It was really so amazing to us that everything in Europe is so close and easy to get to. We just loved it.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning! Thought I'd share my view this morning.


Beautiful pix.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! Thought I'd share my view this morning.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> There is a 'joke' in the Guardian Newspaper today that I have just had my attention brought to, might appeal to some!
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2012/jun/18/davinci-leveson-inquiry


Quite a hoot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > There is a 'joke' in the Guardian Newspaper today that I have just had my attention brought to, might appeal to some!
> ...


Hi siouxann! Still busy with the job?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/archaeologist-finds-oldest-rock-art-australia-134339160.html


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I noticed you were up really early today and figured that was regular for you. I had another sleepless night and just got up from a nap about an hour ago. I did finally fall asleep around 5am and you were already up. No wonder you see the sunrise each day. Thanks so much for sharing it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


My thoughts exactly, but I'm afraid everyone wants their White Christmas. :XD:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Oh myfanwy, don't get me started! I'm sitting here, waiting for my computer to advance to the screens I need to use, thinking about all of the WIPs I want to work on but can't. Oh well, this too shall pass.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind jumping into Santa's bag and visiting for Christmas in Summer either, we could all have so much fun visiting Myfanwy, then we could hop on over to visit Darowill in Austrailia.
> ...


Me too!! Sounds like fun

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


eventually we all reach the age of retirement, and unimpeded knitting [or crochet]!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, range is fixed, I can cook again. I was wrong, it was a breaker, but not in the house, who knew you could have 3 seperate breaker boxes. I checked the breaker box first thing, wrong one. lol...Oh well, at least it's fixed, I'm a happy girl.


So good to hear. Simple fix. Wow, 3 seperate breaker boxes. I never would have guessed either.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> For anybody who likes a warm salad, this goes really well with most things, ham particularly:
> 
> *Potato Salad with Broad Beans and Herbs*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


Wow Dave, Sounds delicious.

I also love a math system without fractions. Makes sense to me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Joe, so glad today is better, but it sounds like from what others have experienced, this is a long road to recovery. Hope you are pretty far along the road so that recovery is just within your grasp


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I just read this in my Hungry Girl newsletter. Something to "chew" on!! :lol:
> ...


LOL. Guess we'd do anything to lose weight. :roll:
We need Sorlenna to help us on this one for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> LOL. Guess we'd do anything to lose weight. :roll:
> We need Sorlenna to help us on this one for sure.


Um, I think you all are on your own here--I might love lizards, but I don't think I want to go near a Gila monster's mouth!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DorisT said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, you have 8 waterfalls in your area? Sounds wonderful. There is an area here called Watkins Glen and a place where you have something like 19 waterfalls on the hike. A lot of climbing but worth it. Sadly I can't do that any more because of my knees. Darn these knees :evil: The devil is at work. Well here's to waterfalls and lots of them in your life. Aren't they wonderful and gorgeous. Will watch for your post Tuesday.
> ...


I know. It is so sad. A few years ago we went about 3 waterfalls in and came back. I wasn't having any trouble then that I knew of, just that we had company with us and not enough time to do it all. That must have been awful for you. It is such a gorgeous place and I had expected to go back when the grandchildren got older, but sadly I will be waiting at the end on a bench and DH and DS will have to take them on the climb. It is a fabulous place with 19 different waterfalls and I never thought about the possibility of not being able to do it, but here I am. Hard to imagine it didn't affect any of the other seniors, but you just never know. Glad for them, but it must have been quite a disappointment for you to learn you weren't up to it. These moments come as a shock. :shock: Wish I could post some photos of the area but they are on the computer that needs repairing.

I found this link and you can see the falls and also lots of racing cars: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=watkins+glen&qpvt=watkins+glen&FORM=IGRE#x0y4863

Here is one that is formed like a heart at the base: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=watkins+glen&view=detail&id=09F8D914FF912C30055B4790B6CA7F5BF1BC9ED5&first=211&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


It's a good joke, but embarrassing to be British!!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


as most of them fall into a younger age bracket- just 'dis-own the youth! Have the flood waters gone down?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm puttting off getting back to knitting a cocoon for a baby shower. Using Lion Brand yarn and it does fine on the needle #13, but after it goes to the cable it shrinks down and I have to work so hard to get the stitches back on the needle. I got the pattern on KP and they recommended this yarn. It was so nice and soft and thought I would just whip this cocoon up in no time.... :-(


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

What is worse is that people of all ages voted them in. Mind you, it would be impossible to find anyone in the UK who is not "for" or "against" the Murdochs so it was a near-impossible job to do without upsetting half the population.

Yes, the floods have subsided & we had sunshine today. Not the sort to sun--bathe in, it was too windy. so we went out to lunch with GD & GGD.

Tessa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I just read this in my Hungry Girl newsletter. Something to "chew" on!! :lol:
> ...


Not me!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Nor me! Weight Watchers is bad enough. Tessa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking forward to Friday night this week. One of our grandsons will be coming to Washington from California to visit a friend for a couple of days and we'll be meeting him for dinner. He graduated from U. of CA Berkeley with a degree in biogenetics and is now working in their research lab. He is one of our favorite grandchildren and used to spend a month with us every summer when he was a youngster. Haven't seen him in almost two years. He plans to study for his PhD in a year or two when he gets more experience under his belt. I just hope we can find something to talk about - he's too smart for us!! Guess we can always talk about old times. He was always so funny!! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!


You're right, Pammie, it's usually high on the list of approved diets. The best part is you can eat anything you like as long as you count the points. I lost about 23 pounds a couple of years ago, but then went back to my old eating habits and gained a lot of it back. You really have to stick with it! My problem is I got bored with the meetings. They were the same old thing - over and over. Are you still attending meetings?

Just have to add that one thing I didn't enjoy was having to keep track of everything I ate. I know it's necessary, but....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


When I am up early if the sunrise looks nice I take a picture. Sometimes I post and other times not.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!


gotta chime in here, dave i like the sound of that potato salad recipe, i have the ham already cooked. 
nana caren how special to do your tea in the fancy cups, i like to use things also, who save it for special, i think if i did that, it would just be a dust collector. :lol: 
i have been doing WW for several months now, several of my friends get together and weigh in and discuss stuff, nothing official, and we all have good wks and not so good wks, but we are human, and we just keep working at it. i did ww yrs ago when it was like torture. i am talking in the 70's. so now i don't feel deprived at all, so much of the stuff i love is free pts. we do cook differently and i plan to continue that. i have only lost 20lbs and have so much more to go, but i don't think of that, i concentrate on the next 5#. not to say i don't splurge ever now and again, but i just start right back the next meal. 
:roll:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!
> ...


That's the spirit! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

For anyone who is interested in a charity project, I just learned of a new one (to me) today. It's called women4women-knitting4peace. 

They make scarves, shawls, toys, etc., and send them all over the world. Since my main charity -- making afghans for our wounded warriors -- is coming to a close, I thought this would be a good way to use up some stash. All kinds of yarn, all weights, all colors, are used. The plus for me is that one of the mailing addresses is on the East Coast.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, range is fixed, I can cook again. I was wrong, it was a breaker, but not in the house, who knew you could have 3 seperate breaker boxes. I checked the breaker box first thing, wrong one. lol...Oh well, at least it's fixed, I'm a happy girl.
> ...


We have a rental like that--not so simple really (some still use fuses!!). It can be a b---- to track down.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I can offer you a suggestion on how to loose weight. Get diverticulitis because I weighed myself and I have lost 10 pounds in less than 10 days. What a way to loose, right? No I don't think so.

I was able to get Mother out and we stopped and had some creamed soup at a little restaurant that serves American food here in our area because almost all restaurants are Mexican food rest. or Chinese buffets. Weird in my book. But I am a Yankee from the North and did not know what a taco was when I came down here 16 years ago and now don't want one again with this digestion issue.

We stopped and got a few groceries and I got some soy milk for my cereal and the rice I so love as the milk I have is too strong. I also bought distilled water to drink as tap water is too abbrassive to my stomach. We got the money from the bank and loaded all her stuff in and she flopped in her electric super recliner I bought her when when I first brought her down here and pushed her button and off she went into la la land. It was cool in her lovely apt. and I just creeped out. I am home now drinking some iced distilled water. I love ice in things as I like things really cold.

I feeeeel so much better but I am going to take it slow. I was called by a friend who heard of a knitting group in Seguin on Monday nights and you get 20% off when you come and there is another male there. My God I hit pay dirt. I love it. In fact I might go next Monday not tonight as I was out all day and that would be too much I think. Take care y'all. 

Joe p.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Looking forward to Friday night this week. One of our grandsons will be coming to Washington from California to visit a friend for a couple of days and we'll be meeting him for dinner. He graduated from U. of CA Berkeley with a degree in biogenetics and is now working in their research lab. He is one of our favorite grandchildren and used to spend a month with us every summer when he was a youngster. Haven't seen him in almost two years. He plans to study for his PhD in a year or two when he gets more experience under his belt. I just hope we can find something to talk about - he's too smart for us!! Guess we can always talk about old times. He was always so funny!! :thumbup:


You would be surprised how easy it will be to talk about many things. I see my nephew every couple of years, he is a real computer geek and travels a lot. We still find things to talk about, when he talks computer I have to ask him to slow down. 
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Isn't that the truth. lol...I'm just glad he knew where to look and he showed me how to fix it if it happens again mid meal.  Hopefully it won't, only 6 more dinners to cook on this stove,(and maybe a baked good or two) hope it makes it.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, I can offer you a suggestion on how to loose weight. Get diverticulitis because I weighed myself and I have lost 10 pounds in less than 10 days. What a way to loose, right? No I don't think so.
> 
> I was able to get Mother out and we stopped and had some creamed soup at a little restaurant that serves American food here in our area because almost all restaurants are Mexican food rest. or Chinese buffets. Weird in my book. But I am a Yankee from the North and did not know what a taco was when I came down here 16 years ago and now don't want one again with this digestion issue.
> 
> ...


Glad you're getting back on track Joe. Please do take it easy and follow the doc's dietary instructions really carefully as there are a number of possible complications from repeated flare-ups. My DH had a diverticular perforation several years ago and said it was the most excruciating pain he had ever experienced. They said he was very lucky to have survived under the circumstances (which I won't go into). A friend is now recovering from surgery to remove part of the intestine due to chronic diverticulitis--he's doing fine but it was a scary situation for him and his partner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe that sounds great and Seguin's just down the road from you so not far to go at all. 
So glad you are feeling much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great cartoon myfanwy - i woud like to see one done with us senators.

sam



myfanwy said:


> There is a 'joke' in the Guardian Newspaper today that I have just had my attention brought to, might appeal to some!
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2012/jun/18/davinci-leveson-inquiry


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > In thinking about this new little guy/gal, I'm very interested in what's in store for it. I for one would be interested if you would explain the whole process. For instance how long does it take for them to grow a full coat that will have to be sheered? I've seen them be sheered at the fair, but never thought about how long it took to grow back. Do you sell or spin the wool, or what? How heavy is one sheep's wool? Please tell us about the process, if you please? Sue/dandy
> ...


Thanks, NanaCaren, I was interested to see if you made your own knitting material, which it appears that you are not.
I will, however watch the video. I'll bet it is very interesting. 
Sue/dandylion


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!
> ...


When I am really working the program, I do attend the meetings. We have a really good one that I really like. I have not been doing anything. I do agree that journaling your foods is a hassle, but I think it is what keeps me accountable. I have got to get back!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, I must have had this in mind when I was at the grocery today. Now I don't have to look it up. Can't wait. Sue/d



FireballDave said:


> For anybody who likes a warm salad, this goes really well with most things, ham particularly:
> 
> *Potato Salad with Broad Beans and Herbs*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a Tooth Fairy Pillow I made for my great niece. I have several more to go! But I thought it turned out cute. It is a free pattern at Knit Picks. Now I hope I can attach the pic!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Now I don't know how to turn it upright! It was correct when I attached it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I complained to my nephew about that same thing since this playoff started. I'm with you ! d/Sue



pammie1234 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!


Is WW a lot of trouble? Is there a lot of weighing and measuring foods, etc. I'm tempted to bite the bullet and call them. sue/d


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have a question for all of you tea drinkers. Do you use loose tea or tea bags? Growing up, we had a teapot with an infuser. Made really great tea! I want a teapot for daily use. I collect teapots, but I don't want to use them as they are more for decoration.


I always use tea bags now. They are so good and so plentiful in the stores. Years ago I went through a period when I wanted to brew my own with loose tea, but that got old when I discovered that it wasn't a different taste than using tea bags. I suppose I would have done it for company, but for me ---- too much clean up for not a better product. Sue/dandy


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Intellectually I know that for NanaJ and Darowil, it's winter even though it's June. And I KNOW that they have Christmas in December like all the rest of us. But somehow, every time somebody down under mentions the cold weather and the short days, I immediately wonder if they're all prepared for Christmas. Pretty silly, huh? I have seldom seen so much as a flake of snow near Christmas, and drab rainy weather is what _looks_ like Christmas to me in real life, but still, they say the days are getting shorter and I start looking for Santa Claus.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to Friday night this week. One of our grandsons will be coming to Washington from California to visit a friend for a couple of days and we'll be meeting him for dinner. He graduated from U. of CA Berkeley with a degree in biogenetics and is now working in their research lab. He is one of our favorite grandchildren and used to spend a month with us every summer when he was a youngster. Haven't seen him in almost two years. He plans to study for his PhD in a year or two when he gets more experience under his belt. I just hope we can find something to talk about - he's too smart for us!! Guess we can always talk about old times. He was always so funny!! :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks, Caren, for the support. I'm remembering when our older son was in college; he wouldn't talk about his studies because, I guess, he figured we'd be too dumb to understand. But when he brought friends home, they would be more than willing to tell me what they were studying. And, surprise, surprise, I understood them!! :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This is a Tooth Fairy Pillow I made for my great niece. I have several more to go! But I thought it turned out cute. It is a free pattern at Knit Picks. Now I hope I can attach the pic!


That is so cute!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Your welcome. My nephew was like that at first but when I asked him a question about computers he was more relaxed talking about his work.We were always close when he was young.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!
> ...


No more so than the measuring you do when you cook. You learn to portion your food, e.g., a piece of meat should be the size of the palm of your hand, etc. It has been so long that I don't remember all of it. You learn to figure the Points value of recipes, too. According to your weight, height, and age, you're allowed so many Points per day. Then, if I remember, you receive some bonus Points each week that you can use any way you want to. There are so many "free" foods that you could gorge yourself on those. That was the one thing that "sold" me. I think if I had it to do again, I'd go to different WW meetings now and then for variety. I heard the same spiel so many times from the same leader that I became bored. And, as I said before, I got tired of the journaling, but it's necessary so you know exactly how many Points you're consuming.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!
> ...


I agree, it is easy & healthy.& after a while you remember the points in common foods so it's not too difficult. What I moan about is having to lose weight, I was such a skinny person until I got to about 30 & developed thyroid problems followed by middle-age spread, then inability to move about because of a bad back........
Notice how none of this is my fault because I eat too much!

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, this may seem inappropriate, coming right after all this weight loss talk, but...the pie can be sugar free and lowfat, after all.  Someone asked me earlier about using a substitute for the whipped cream, and I totally spaced answering (sorry about that!). Anyway, I've made the pie again and this time measured what the cup of cream whipped up to: it was 2 1/2 cups. So, if you are using ready made or a substitute, that's what it would be.

I'm off to work on my shawl some more--have reached the part where I want to divide the pattern, hoping that will go smoothly (I had to undo the first division and rework it 3 times). I like to pretend I know what I'm doing. Heh. It's about 35" wide now, and so far, so good!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, this may seem inappropriate, coming right after all this weight loss talk, but...the pie can be sugar free and lowfat, after all.  Someone asked me earlier about using a substitute for the whipped cream, and I totally spaced answering (sorry about that!). Anyway, I've made the pie again and this time measured what the cup of cream whipped up to: it was 2 1/2 cups. So, if you are using ready made or a substitute, that's what it would be.
> 
> I'm off to work on my shawl some more--have reached the part where I want to divide the pattern, hoping that will go smoothly (I had to undo the first division and rework it 3 times). I like to pretend I know what I'm doing. Heh. It's about 35" wide now, and so far, so good!


I made the pie for Fathers Day. It was delicious. There is one piece left that DH put his name on. I used the lite cream cheese, splenda and a carton of fat free cool whip. I didn't count the points. I know that I have to go back on WW. I am just not ready for the journaling, weighing and counting points.
I also ended up making Dave's recipe for pork and beans. It was delicious and totally not on WW.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I made the pie for Fathers Day. It was delicious. There is one piece left that DH put his name on. I used the lite cream cheese, splenda and a carton of fat free cool whip. I didn't count the points. I know that I have to go back on WW. I am just not ready for the journaling, weighing and counting points.
> I also ended up making Dave's recipe for pork and beans. It was delicious and totally not on WW.


Glad you liked it! I just made a strawberry one tonight--the other one "mysteriously vanished" in a very short time!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Several months ago when Dave was describing his scales (and i think he posted a picture, too) I decided to get with the program and start to weigh and measure my food. I got an electronic scale from Amazon, and in true procrastinator's fashion, it is sitting on my counter, still in the box. The doctor's nurse called today with blood test results, not what I was expecting to hear. I thought I had been doing quite well, but she didn't like my sugar amount, so now I shall at least get the scale out of the box and learn how to use it. I have never journaled in my life, and especially not food. But, if that's what it takes, guess I can at least start.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Just checked in from Sr. Ctr. Had to use the walker today as I can't make it up a stair. Otherwise just taking it easy and trying to stay off the knees and hip so as to give it a chance to heal. I really miss the tai chi as it gives me such a sense of well being.I've started the feather and fan shawl by doubling the smaller one I did earlier. I've yet to post my scarf project as no way to go to post office. It always seems there is so much to ask other people to help me with. Missed the Kingdom Hall yesterday also. My friend came to help finish the wash and carry in what has been done.
Hobo remains on excursion and doesn't have the decency to send a post card. Ha Ha. Joe: I would lay it easy and eat lots of yogurt. Juicing could assist in healing also.
Carrot juice is very good and has lots of vit a. for repairing endothelial cell linings of intestines. Carrot soup also. Beans are something I would leave alone for a while as they are very gassy and could facillitate a perforation of the infected area. I am always very cautious with them. 
Nana and others please continue to post pictures as sunrises and sunsets and rainbows are my favorite subjects and we seldom see them here in southern Cal. I long for the rural communities that give such intriguing vistas.
Dave: Glad to have you back directing traffic here and Sam always a pleasure to hear what you are up to. Good bye for now . Marlark Marge


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is our sunset tonight. 
Hope you are feeling better soon Marge. 
And hopefully Hobo will at least drop by to let you know he's okay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!


ditto!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> [
> I also ended up making Dave's recipe for pork and beans. It was delicious and totally not on WW.


It's on my menu for this week- and putting through the ww site it same up at 7 propoints so not too bad (not sure if the points are the same world over, but 8-9 pps is the upper range of what I like to allow for tea/dinner/supper whatever you call the main meal that I usually have in the evening). To make good use of the double cream I am also planning the Pork and Apple Stew which is 8pps. After all it is not much cream in either of them.

I knew I wouldn't go to meetings so I do it online- well I'm meant to be doing it online. But I don't think it is because I'm not going to meetings- when I eat badly I would just not go!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I love to read all of your comments. I live in Oklahoma and enjoy very much reading of everyone throughout the world. What a marvelous world we live in and all the history. 

I hope Martin is doing better. 

Dave you spoke about history and how it pays to look into it, so I wanted to relate a story everyone might find interesting, or not. A few years ago I traced my roots. I was always told I was Scotch/Irish so we started in Ireland and ran into a road block when it came to the potato famine. To my surprise I found no mention anywhere of my last name or my tartan. We were told that due to the potato famine my ancestors might have traveled to Scotland. So this took us over the waters to Scotland, which led us to Edinburgh Castle and to the Hall of Scots wherein I found my great, great uncles name written in the largest book I ever saw. He was a fusilear to the King and died in battle. So I thought I would look up my tartan to take back home. I hunted and hunted and no tartan. So our travels now took us to the northernmost end of Scotland and again across the waters to the Isle of Skye. Eureka! We found a little textile shop and there it was. Not only my tartan, but the story behind it. It was from the house of Edgar which is my grandfather's first name. I am Scotch/Irish because, as the story goes, my ancestors first lived in Ireland and when the potato famine came through the land it was so bad that many Irish people took a boat destined for America. However, it's first stop was to the northern banks of Scotland where they would have to wait years for a ship to take them from there to America. In the meantime, the young Irish girls married the Scottish lads and here is where we have a record of my ancestors, thus I am Scotch/Irish, from their offspring. Just a little tidbit of history. I thought that was so interesting to know from whence I came. I guess my red hair came from somewhere after all. I love the history of people's heritage. Now to find my hubby's German ancestors.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and oh, by the way, FYI gas here is $3.29 to $3.49 US a gallon. Take care. Oh and Dave I still need some of England's finger sandwiches for teatime if you have any. Thanks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Joe: I would lay it easy and eat lots of yogurt. Juicing could assist in healing also.
> Carrot juice is very good and has lots of vit a. for repairing endothelial cell linings of intestines. Carrot soup also. Beans are something I would leave alone for a while as they are very gassy and could facillitate a perforation of the infected area. I am always very cautious with them.
> Marlark Marge


I was going to give a similar warning about beans Joe. Definitely should not be on your menu for now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Several months ago when Dave was describing his scales (and i think he posted a picture, too) I decided to get with the program and start to weigh and measure my food. I got an electronic scale from Amazon, and in true procrastinator's fashion, it is sitting on my counter, still in the box. The doctor's nurse called today with blood test results, not what I was expecting to hear. I thought I had been doing quite well, but she didn't like my sugar amount, so now I shall at least get the scale out of the box and learn how to use it. I have never journaled in my life, and especially not food. But, if that's what it takes, guess I can at least start.


In the UK we all use scales for dry goods, they're a much more accurate way of measuring quantities, it's all too easy to be heavy-handed and add a heaped tablespoon of sugar, instead of rounded or level. It's the old story, the devil's in the detail. Nobody puts on a couple of stones overnight, it's ounce by ounce until one's clothes feel a little tight, so we go out and buy a more comfortable pair of trousers, a year or eighteen months later they become a bit tight, obviously the manufacturers skimped on the cloth, time to buy the next size up!

There are various brakes you can put on the process, one of them is to weigh everything and not rely on guesswork, _Weight Watchers_ should really be _watch the weights!_ I don't post that many sweet receipts, but you may have noticed how little sugar the ones I do post require. Last year I posted this one for _Lemon Biscuits_, three dozen of them from only four ounces of sugar.

*Lemon Biscuits*
_Makes: Approx. 36_

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) unsalted butter, softened
4 oz (115g) caster sugar
1 large egg yolk
Finely grated rind of one large lemon
8 oz (225g) S.R. flour

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 180degC/350degF/Gas Regulo 4_

Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment

Cream together the butter and caster sugar in a bowl, beat in the egg yolk and lemon rind. Sieve in the flour and thoroughly mix to make a firm dough.

Roll out the dough to a thickness of one-quarter inch thick (one-half centimetre). Cut biscuits with a two-and-a-half inch (six centimetre) biscuit cutter and arrange on the prepared baking sheets.

Prick biscuits lightly with a fork and chill for 30 minutes.

Bake the biscuits for about 10 minutes until lightly golden round the edges. If desired, sprinkle with a little granulated sugar and allow to harden on the baking trays for a few minutes, before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Store in a cool dry place.

Now you have your nice little biscuits, that only contain about three grams of sugar each, the next part is to put them in an airtight tin. When you have a cup of tea, take two biscuits from the tin, replace the lid and put it back in the cupboard!

The other trick is proper scheduled mealtimes, at the table, make it a rule never to eat standing up. If you really want to lose weight, banish the television from the dining room; if you're watching tv, you aren't watching what you're eating! Yes I have my _racing brunches_, but televisions and computers have to be 'imported' into the dining room, these are 'events'.

Plan your day and work your plan. It's all about routine, even if one lives on one's own, in fact particularly if one lives on one's own, a planned day is important. Set the table for breakfast, lunch and dinner, bring out the silverware and your best _Minton_ or _Crown Derby_, make each meal an event and savour every morsel. If you pay attention to the food, it will taste better, be more meaningful and be more satisfying. There's nothing wrong with _elevenses_ or _afternoon tea_, they're breaks from the routine, fifteen minutes or half an hour away from the desk and other chores is a chance to reflect.

'Grazing' is the culprit, all those snacks and nibbles that enter the system unnoticed; you can walk, or you can eat, you can't do both properly at the same time. Eat what you like, but take the time and care to notice and actively like what you eat, you'll probably lose a pound or two per week!

No fees or fancy calculations with my diet plan.

Dave


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Marge I guess I missed the particulars of what was wrong but if it was a knee replacement, I am recovering from my second knee replacement surgery and am doing really good. It just takes time. I'm six months out and am walking without my cane even and have started back to walking for exercise. My knees still hurt a little but the pain is totally different than from before. Now the pain is just from the re-cooperating from surgery as opposed to the grinding pain of arthritic knees. I can now walk without hardly any pain. I thought my shopping days were over but, not! At least for awhile. I'll never get to be able to shop till I drop like my daughters do but oh so much better I'm glad I did it. Just keep up with the physical therapy and you do have to work through the pain girl. Hope you get better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love your "receipt" for losing weight - to which i hardily agree - however - all is for naught if there is not a burning desire to lose weight. it's like having your own business - you need to eat, breathe, live and sleep your business if you want it to be a success - the same goes for dieting - when the "pain" of being overweight gets replaced by a "do or die" attitude about losing weight the pounds will come off.

before i lost all this weight i used to monitor my weight everyday - i kept my weight at 150 pounds +/- five pounds and i made sure it stayed there. when i graduated from high school i was 5'3-1/2" and weighed 195. my freshmen year at manchester i grew four inches and lost fifty pounds and i told myself "never again would i be that heavy".

now it doesn't matter what i eat - the most i have been able to wiegh in the last ten years is 125 - although i do sometimes wonder what my arteries look like. lol

sam



FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Several months ago when Dave was describing his scales (and i think he posted a picture, too) I decided to get with the program and start to weigh and measure my food. I got an electronic scale from Amazon, and in true procrastinator's fashion, it is sitting on my counter, still in the box. The doctor's nurse called today with blood test results, not what I was expecting to hear. I thought I had been doing quite well, but she didn't like my sugar amount, so now I shall at least get the scale out of the box and learn how to use it. I have never journaled in my life, and especially not food. But, if that's what it takes, guess I can at least start.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > After I retired from clambering over sky-scrapers under construction with the steel-erectors, I spent a few years working on the doctorial thesis I'd been dabbling with for years and amused myself with educational and heritage projects. I now take things easy writing a couple of university modules per year and lecturing on the history of photography; modern architecture; art; gender issues in social history and; London. I live very quietly these days, but sometimes I do wonder how I ever found time for a career!
> ...


V.A.T., replaced _Purchase Tax_ that was at a variety of levels, from one shilling in the pound (5%), to an eye-watering seven shillings (35%) for luxury goods. The old Purchase Tax system was arcane, for example, kitchenware and tableware was classed as a necessity at the bottom end of the scale, whereas vases for flowers were a luxury item at the top end. Manufacturers caught on to this and came up with the 'celery glass', an item into which a whole head of celery would comfortably fit, frequently these were beautiful cut-glass items that looked remarkably like a vase, but since they were sold as tableware they weren't a 'luxury'; should people choose to use them for some other purpose ... _shrug!_

V.A.T. did clear up a lot of the anomalies, books and the printed word were exempt, there could be no 'tax on learning'; food was deemed an essential and tax-free, but not confectionery; children's clothes were another thing to be non vat-able. If something was either non-essential or a service, then V.A.T., applied.

The system is better, but it's still being tweaked. In recent years defining the precise difference between a cake and biscuit became so complicated, they gave up and zero-rated both. Another storm is brewing over _Kindle_, a physical book is exempt, but a downloaded e-book is software and therefore subject to V.A.T., an anomaly that will need to be resolved through the courts.

In many ways the old monetary system was far better, decimalisation was a self-fulfilling prophecy. The argument was that since our system of pounds shillings and pence was too complicated for calculators and computers, we needed to change to decimal currency; the crude decimal system meant fractions couldn't be used without throwing up messy decimals, calculations became too complex for mental arithmetic so everybody had to use a calculator. The consequence is obvious, children learn to use a calculator and without them are innumerate; use it, or lose it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, I hope I don't slight the receipt but with my issues with digestion could you suggest another creamy smooth non vinegar dressing? I love the warm potato idea but I would have to peel the skins off the potatoes. The beans are horse beans and I must be ignorant but are they fava beans? Call me a little under the weather but you know I am climbing out of this hole of digestion. thanks, Dave.
> 
> joe p.


I think I'd just use a little extra virgin olive oil, a good fruity one always goes well with everything.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Succinctly terrifying! and with that I'm heading to bed.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, this may seem inappropriate, coming right after all this weight loss talk, but...the pie can be sugar free and lowfat, after all.  Someone asked me earlier about using a substitute for the whipped cream, and I totally spaced answering (sorry about that!). Anyway, I've made the pie again and this time measured what the cup of cream whipped up to: it was 2 1/2 cups. So, if you are using ready made or a substitute, that's what it would be.
> 
> I'm off to work on my shawl some more--have reached the part where I want to divide the pattern, hoping that will go smoothly (I had to undo the first division and rework it 3 times). I like to pretend I know what I'm doing. Heh. It's about 35" wide now, and so far, so good!


Must have missed something. What is the above pie that you are talking about? Is there a recipe posted?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, for taking the time to give an excellent dietary guideline! Everything makes such perfect sense, and yet I still procrastinate i.e. bury my head in the sand, hoping everything will go away! Well, obviously it won't, so I shall JUST DO IT! Thanks!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think WW is the healthiest and best diet program there is. Main thing is to stay on it! I cannot get motivated. Really going to try though because I need to lose weight for health reasons. I just wish it wasn't so hard!
> ...


I'm the same, I lost over a stone a few years ago, but have put it all back on and more! I only went to one meeting - that was enough! WW's now doing Pro-points which seems to be better, as before you could really have eaten rubbish all day as long as you counted your points! My friend's there and she says it accounts for protein every day, etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better today, Joe.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this may seem inappropriate, coming right after all this weight loss talk, but...the pie can be sugar free and lowfat, after all.  Someone asked me earlier about using a substitute for the whipped cream, and I totally spaced answering (sorry about that!). Anyway, I've made the pie again and this time measured what the cup of cream whipped up to: it was 2 1/2 cups. So, if you are using ready made or a substitute, that's what it would be.
> ...


Yes, it is on page one, Strawberries & Cream Pie. delicious!!

Now back to WW's.(unfortunately).

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

If you want to lose weight you have to be positive. It's best to go every week, for an accurate weight record, to make friends & to listen to how others cope with the mistakes we all make with eating. I sit at the front & we all make jokes, about our partners, kids, parents & ourselves. Seems to me it's the Moms who are the worst, always wanting to pass second helpings onto their kids. Well, that's what most use as an excuse. Our leader takes a different aspect each week & by the time I finish the 12 weeks I have been granted for medical reasons by the NHS I should know it all & have lost a stone. I think that means "no points" for the 4 weeks I have left, or I'll have to start paying.

Tessa


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the Lemon Biscuits Dave, thank you so much.. these sound very much the same as my Aunt served when she had her tea parties. My Aunt Mary was the best organized woman I've ever known. Once a month she would bake all weekend, everything went into the freezers, some already sectioned off for just the two of them for a nights desert. On a different weekend she would prepare casseroles, precook some meats, and season and freeze the meats for dinners, plop all those in the freezer also. She was a comptroller at a major oil corporation, my uncle ran a warehouse for the same company. They owned a farm in a rural area of Arkansas but lived in the city and went on weekends to the farm, until they retired. I learned excellent manners and wonderful good housekeeping tips, how to entertain from this wonderful woman. Passed away about 8 yrs ago, sure do miss her.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Thanks for the point count. I tried WW online but was able to lie to much. No one was watching. I am also not that computer savvy to get everything journaled. I don't think that I will go to the meetings. I can be held accountable at our gym when I get back from the cabin this fall. I am just trying to stay the same this summer and then go at it this fall.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This is a Tooth Fairy Pillow I made for my great niece. I have several more to go! But I thought it turned out cute. It is a free pattern at Knit Picks. Now I hope I can attach the pic!


I love the tooth fairy pillow. I am going to have to make one for my 5 yr old GD. She hasen't started to lose teeth yet. Working in a dental office before retirement I was able to get samples from dental salespeop;e for the older grandchildren. Thanks for naming the web site.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here is our sunset tonight.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Marge.
> And hopefully Hobo will at least drop by to let you know he's okay.


Pretty sunset


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


What are Pro-points


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love your lemon biscuits Dave. I made them the last time you posted them. However I couldn't keep my hands out of the cookie jar and ended up eating most of them myself. I am going to have to lose more than a stone if I keep making sweets. Actually I need to lose a couple stones.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Love your lemon biscuits Dave. I made them the last time you posted them. However I couldn't keep my hands out of the cookie jar and ended up eating most of them myself. I am going to have to lose more than a stone if I keep making sweets. Actually I need to lose a couple stones.


My DH took this sunrise picture this morning. I didn't quite make it up in time but am glad he took a picture with my camers


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow what a stunning sunrise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> [
> What are Pro-points


Weight Watchers had a complete rework of their points last year and renamed it pro points. Although it is similar to previously there are differences and the pro points are totally different values to points. Generally they are about double the old points, but not always. And the pro points allocation is different from the old points as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My DH took this sunrise picture this morning. I didn't quite make it up in time but am glad he took a picture with my camers


Almost worth getting up for! if you knew it would be so gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jmai5421, that's a gorgeous sunrise, looks like paradise.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I have been on WW many times over the years, and, for me at least, it did stop working the last time I was on it. I was such a brittle diabetic that this did not work for me. I also did not like that whether I attended or not, I had to pay for each and every meeting. This got to be almost as expensive as my grocery bill!

I decided that I had to get into a dietary life change and work out how much and what I could safely eat. This is not always easy to do considering various health problems I have.

Through all of this I am now on my own See Food on my Diet. I see it and determine if and when this food is on my menu to promote my own healthier body. If when I See Food on my Diet, it is a healthy choice then okay, I plan for it. If it is not a healthy choice for me, then I See it and say that is good for someone else, but not for me. I have absolute control over what I eat and what I leave behind.

Dave is actually right about eating meals at the dining table. You feel so much more satisfied and you will end up eating less than you thought you would. When you eat at the table, you are much less inclined to graze at the fridge or bread box throughout the day.

Stress is a big huge factor in how much we eat. When under stress and you find yourself heading to the kitchen to rummage for a snack, grab your jacket and go for a walk instead. Or head into the shower. Or grab a book. Or head to the library. Go to the back yard with a book or knitting. Do something other than eating to relieve your stress.   :-D


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Love your lemon biscuits Dave. I made them the last time you posted them. However I couldn't keep my hands out of the cookie jar and ended up eating most of them myself. I am going to have to lose more than a stone if I keep making sweets. Actually I need to lose a couple stones.
> ...


So gorgeous!! Right on the water too. Is this where you live or vacation? Really gorgeous.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here is our sunset tonight.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Marge.
> And hopefully Hobo will at least drop by to let you know he's okay.


How beautiful with the horses in it along with the reflections in the water. Like out of a magazine.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> I love to read all of your comments. I live in Oklahoma and enjoy very much reading of everyone throughout the world. What a marvelous world we live in and all the history.
> 
> I hope Martin is doing better.
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marge, sure hope things start going better. It sounds like you are doing so many things right and I hope your body will respond. I didn't know if people with problems like Joe could juice or not, but that is splendid that they can. Allowing the body to heal from the inside and getting the nutrition it needs so that it can begin to heal is so important. I can't believe the results I have gotten, but it definitely takes time. Worth it though. Hope you soon feel better. It is so kind of you to share your experience and wisdom with Joe and us. Thank you.
Daralene


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > I love to read all of your comments. I live in Oklahoma and enjoy very much reading of everyone throughout the world. What a marvelous world we live in and all the history.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have a great day/evening everyone... off to the Dr's office.. hopefully with great news, after this wonderful weekend I had (thanks to my awesome friends) it can't be anything but GOOD news!! :lol: I so want to be independent again! Besides the neighbors are sweet to mow my yard for me..but they are missing spots and have not done the trim work :roll: Never would complain mind you.. but I notice and a bit worriesome about how my yard looks :| 
Laters friends! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Off to spend the day with my mom and sister. Guess I will be checking in when I get back! I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.

joe p



KateB said:


> Hope you're feeling better today, Joe.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Happy, Happy Birthday Joe and many, many more
Judy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Joe and hope that you'll soon be feeling better.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Love your lemon biscuits Dave. I made them the last time you posted them. However I couldn't keep my hands out of the cookie jar and ended up eating most of them myself. I am going to have to lose more than a stone if I keep making sweets. Actually I need to lose a couple stones.
> ...


Pretty enough for a postcard. Thank your husband!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY :
Hope you have a special day and are able to do something fun.

....................HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


It truly looks wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joe. You can just tell anyone who asks that you are celebrating the third anniversary of your 23rd birthday.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Happy Birthday, Joe. You can just tell anyone who asks that you are celebrating the third anniversary of your 23rd birthday.


Like that one!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> I love to read all of your comments. I live in Oklahoma and enjoy very much reading of everyone throughout the world. What a marvelous world we live in and all the history.
> 
> I hope Martin is doing better.
> 
> ...


Great family history, thank you for sharing it with us.

The Irish Potato Famine brought about many changes, in many ways the farming system was a disaster waiting to happen. The blight which ravaged the crops was imported, but it was very much a dependence on a mono-crop agri-industry that caused such a vulnerable system. The British Government of the day could and should have intervened to ease the problem which turned into a land-grab by the wealthy, however this lesson still goes unlearned, history repeats itself and famines occur as a consequence of the same mistakes being made time and again around the globe.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks, Dave, for taking the time to give an excellent dietary guideline! Everything makes such perfect sense, and yet I still procrastinate i.e. bury my head in the sand, hoping everything will go away! Well, obviously it won't, so I shall JUST DO IT! Thanks!!


The easy way is to plan your day, simply cutting out the unnoticed calories does the trick for most people. Of course, walking for journeys under a mile helps too, or you can get a little scooter, it's far more physical than sitting in a car, you'll also save a fortune in petrol!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the Lemon Biscuits Dave, thank you so much.. these sound very much the same as my Aunt served when she had her tea parties. My Aunt Mary was the best organized woman I've ever known. Once a month she would bake all weekend, everything went into the freezers, some already sectioned off for just the two of them for a nights desert. On a different weekend she would prepare casseroles, precook some meats, and season and freeze the meats for dinners, plop all those in the freezer also. She was a comptroller at a major oil corporation, my uncle ran a warehouse for the same company. They owned a farm in a rural area of Arkansas but lived in the city and went on weekends to the farm, until they retired. I learned excellent manners and wonderful good housekeeping tips, how to entertain from this wonderful woman. Passed away about 8 yrs ago, sure do miss her.


I hope you enjoy the little biscuits, they're really easy to make and very good with a cuppa.

Your Aunt Mary sounds like my kind of person, planning and organisation always pay off!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Joe!!! Hope you are having a good one that is pain free!!! At 69, you must have gained some wisdom and enjoyed some laughs and loved a whole lot of people!! How wonderful for you!! 
My birthday is coming up on Saturday and for my birthday present I am going over to Mom & Dad's with a Gaither video I just got in the mail today. It is called Amazing Grace. I have seen parts of it on vision tv, and now I have the complete volume! I have learned over the years that although money helps out in our lives, the thing that makes our lives so rich beyond words is the sharing of ourselves with those we love.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


There's no such thing as a 'bad food', full-fat double cream is so rich and so well-behaved in receipts, one actually needs to use very little. The standard measure for cream in the UK is the _gill_, one-quarter of an Imperial pint or just under five US fluid ounces (142ml). Because one only needs one or two tablespoons, a little over an ounce, in many receipts, a carton will last a week for most people. It's a great ingredient, just use it sparingly!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Love your lemon biscuits Dave. I made them the last time you posted them. However I couldn't keep my hands out of the cookie jar and ended up eating most of them myself. I am going to have to lose more than a stone if I keep making sweets. Actually I need to lose a couple stones.


I can only suggest you take two out and then put the jar back in the cupboard, I can't be there to put a padlock on the lid!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My DH took this sunrise picture this morning. I didn't quite make it up in time but am glad he took a picture with my camers


Absolutely fabulous, give him my congratulations!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope you're having a great day Joe.

Age is just a number, I decided to stop at twenty-nine, thirty I re-designated as _twenty-ten_ and the decade that followed as my _twenty-teens_. It's a great system, at forty I was a perfect _twenty-twenty_; now I'm in my _twenty-twenty teens_ and a perfectly troublesome and thoroughly urchin teenager!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Joe--may the day bring many blessings!

I celebrate the anniversary of my 39th...but I don't say which anniversary!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dave, do you know if the Diana memorial in Kensington gardens has been put into operation?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> Dave, do you know if the Diana memorial in Kensington gardens has been put into operation?


It was working last time my route took me past it about fifteen months ago. It's not the world's best water feature, there are far better things to see.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joe, hope you are feeling better soon!!!

Great news from the Doctor, surgery is not necessary!!!! YEAH :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am to start putting partial weight on the foot starting today, even got crutches to use instead of the walker. It is swollen a tad bit after being out, but I'm sure it is mainly the heat and the bending to get in and out of the car. The tear is minor and surgery will take longer to recoup from than the therapy and rest that I have been doing. Will do another MRI in 2 weeks and see how it is recovering. Thanks to all for all the prayers and the support.. it means a lot to me. 
Marianne


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Love your lemon biscuits Dave. I made them the last time you posted them. However I couldn't keep my hands out of the cookie jar and ended up eating most of them myself. I am going to have to lose more than a stone if I keep making sweets. Actually I need to lose a couple stones.
> ...


Absolutely stunning photo!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Joe.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, do you know if the Diana memorial in Kensington gardens has been put into operation?
> ...


Thanks.

I have not been able to understand why projects are accepted when the architect's design is so bad that things don't work properly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anybody who likes a warm salad, this goes really well with most things, ham particularly:
> 
> *Potato Salad with Broad Beans and Herbs*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Happy Birthday Joe, hope you are feeling better soon!!!
> 
> Great news from the Doctor, surgery is not necessary!!!! YEAH :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am to start putting partial weight on the foot starting today, even got crutches to use instead of the walker. It is swollen a tad bit after being out, but I'm sure it is mainly the heat and the bending to get in and out of the car. The tear is minor and surgery will take longer to recoup from than the therapy and rest that I have been doing. Will do another MRI in 2 weeks and see how it is recovering. Thanks to all for all the prayers and the support.. it means a lot to me.
> Marianne


So happy for you Marianne. Good news for the 2nd time in such a short time. You must be living right. Then all your friends supporting you and taking you out for special days. Pretty great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm sure you will be very good and obey the doctor's instructions :?: It is so good to hear the good news. Was waiting to hear.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

o'k I am astonished about all the celebatory greetings I got from each of you and they were so funny and full of great feeling. I am blown away with this group. You are truly such fine and wonderful people in my life where would we be without us, right? My dear friend, Dee, went to a gormet cupcake store and bought me 4 cupcakes for my birthday knowing I can't have cake. I know just go there, o'k? I can't have cake so she thought little ones would be o'k and I ate a little bit and it was good with lots of Sprite to wash it down. I think a little will not bother, I hope anyway a few hours later now and I seem o'k. 

I got a bunch of flowers and cards and a tray of cut up fruits from the grocery store. I feel blessed my kids called me and that is important. 

I will have cream of celery soup for dinner tonight and that is just fine. Y'all take care. 

joe p


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> ...


And a Happy Birthday to you for Saturday. I hope I am on that day to wish you personally, but just in case. You are right about sharing ourselves with those we love makes our lives rich beyond words. I always say it's not the home you live in here that counts it's the home you have in people's hearts. Hope Saturday is all you wish for and more.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> o'k I am astonished about all the celebatory greetings I got from each of you and they were so funny and full of great feeling. I am blown away with this group. You are truly such fine and wonderful people in my life where would we be without us, right? My dear friend, Dee, went to a gormet cupcake store and bought me 4 cupcakes for my birthday knowing I can't have cake. I know just go there, o'k? I can't have cake so she thought little ones would be o'k and I ate a little bit and it was good with lots of Sprite to wash it down. I think a little will not bother, I hope anyway a few hours later now and I seem o'k.
> 
> I got a bunch of flowers and cards and a tray of cut up fruits from the grocery store. I feel blessed my kids called me and that is important.
> 
> ...


That is funny about the cupcakes and this friend thinking they were smaller, hence ok. Her heart sure was in the right place. Birthdays are a difficult time to be on a special diet but since you want to be around for your next one, you are right in celebrating with your soup. So glad your children called. That means so much. Be well!!! Next year is a Biggie!! We'll have to have a real special Tea Party.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joe! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Are carbonated drinks good things to have when you're suffering from this condition? Cause you know, in general, they aren't good for us anyway.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Let me add my birthday wishes, too, Joe. 
Guess I'll have to go back and check to see which on this is. 

So glad so many people shared in the celebration. Enjoy your peaceful evening with your soup. dandylion/sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just posted my latest egg cosy design at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89456-1.html#1675765

hopefully you'll share my sense of humour!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The boys are sure to love this one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

joe i like the way your friend thinks about the cup cakes;-)
yeah, marrianne... great news, so just take it easy, of course no one will have to tell you when you have had enough, just using the crutches will do you in. so what if the yard isn't perfect this time... its ok.
july 1st is my dads 82 birthday, and all of a sudden mom wants to have a sm family reunion at the river, so i reserved one of the pavillions. i think we are just gonna decide what main dish and do sides. wow, talk about throwing it together, of course i tend not to sweat the small stuff, so stuff doesn't rattle me. now mom will be and after a while i will be doing the crazy eye thing with my younger sister. this wk we have bj's bro and nephew, wife and the grand daughter in from Indiana, they are at his moms, but we are all gathering here wed. nite for bq burgers and sides. so that will be fun. they are a loud bunch when you get them all together, it amazes me, how one starts telling something and no no, the others remember it entirely different. i call it the family tradition. anyway, its way hot here, we did have one or two splashes of rain. i took older sis to hosp. they were to do a doppler ct scan on her dialysis port and because she wasn't off the cumidone long enough after sitting there over 3 hrs, we are coming back to do it tomorrow, what time who knows. so as she was supposed to sit with dad while mom had dr appt. we had to call in a cousin to sit with dad while i take sis to hospital again, ahhhhh such is life. 
I must say that last sunrise was beyond awsome. what a great shot and subject. if you live there, how lucky are you. well, gotta go to as dave says "the palaces of hell" i am fixing baked beans for his family shindig tomorrow evening. so wally world here i come. everyone stay safe and out of the heat or cold ;-P


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have a great day/evening everyone... off to the Dr's office.. hopefully with great news, after this wonderful weekend I had (thanks to my awesome friends) it can't be anything but GOOD news!! :lol: I so want to be independent again! Besides the neighbors are sweet to mow my yard for me..but they are missing spots and have not done the trim work :roll: Never would complain mind you.. but I notice and a bit worriesome about how my yard looks :|
> Laters friends! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hope you get good news, Marianne. I know how very hard it is when one loses their independence.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Oh my mercy! Happy Birthday, Joe. I sure pray this coming year will bring better health and great joy. We here at KP love you and wish you all the best.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> ...


Well said! THE LEAST important thing in life is money, things, and status. A price tag cannot be put on love.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The boys are sure to love this one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, I thought I'd make this one as whimsical as possible!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


That's always been a mystery, but without experiment there would be no innovation, the really good stuff is at the limit of that which is possible.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For anybody who likes a warm salad, this goes really well with most things, ham particularly:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The boys are sure to love this one.  :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


You have succeeded! Jamie gives this one a high five and cool!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As I can't seem to get on here early enough, I seem to send my comments in all the wrong places.
Marianne, I am so glad you got good news.
I saw my back Dr. yesterday. He wanted to get a back Xray and CT Scan before he made a decision as to what he should do to take care of the herniated disc. After comparing all films, he called this morning. He is going to operate Monday morning. He plans to extend the fusion. I am nervous as I already know for the first time, it is not a walk in the park. Please keep me in your prayers.
We also had an appointment with DH's DR. He stopped the IV antibiotics and put him on oral antibiotics. He also stopped Home Health and is allowing him to get out amongst people now. He will still be followed until his chest wound completely heals.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Are carbonated drinks good things to have when you're suffering from this condition? Cause you know, in general, they aren't good for us anyway.


You are absolutely correct. No carbonated drinks with diverticulitis. No acidic fruits. No caffeine. No milk until well. No acidic foods. Joe, this means that we all will have to live on love and the good wishes of everyone!!! Wannabear, you lead on!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Daralene for the birthday wishes. I am now entering the first phase of my second childhood and will be one years old! (That is the plan and I am sticking to it until I reach retirement age, and then I must be truthful on my CPP forms!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Butterfly bushes!! Mine are all blooming with mauve/purple blossoms. Today the hummingbirds were hanging out in the butterfly bushes getting nectare from them. Life is good!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Daralene for the birthday wishes. I am now entering the first phase of my second childhood and will be one years old! (That is the plan and I am sticking to it until I reach retirement age, and then I must be truthful on my CPP forms!)


Sorry I missed your birthday, "little one". Happy first birthday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Daralene for the birthday wishes. I am now entering the first phase of my second childhood and will be one years old! (That is the plan and I am sticking to it until I reach retirement age, and then I must be truthful on my CPP forms!)
> ...


*chuckles* my birthday is not until Saturday but thank you! Daralene was wishing me an early birthday greeting in case she was not able to be at the Tea Party on Saturday. I will gladly be the "little one" haha, :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'd sing it for you, but you really wouldn't want me too. lol
Hope you had a great one that's pain free.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

The day has gone well and I had some wrenching pain at times but I "soldiered on" and kept at it. I got to Costco and got gas at $3.13 a gallon which was as cheap as I have seen it in a long time. 

I am watching "Queen Victoria's Empire" on our learning station. The machine age was in her reign and it is interesting. "The British let it out of the bottle". I love that saying. Of course I think I am a Brit part at heart too. 

I had my soup tonight and it was wonderful and I am content and no pain tonight. 

Again thankyou all for your loving thoughts. 

Good Night. Joe p


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Happy B'Day Joe. Feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, that's wonderful news, so glad for you.

Dave, love that cosy, I laughed and decided I'm going to make a whole set of that one for the new house. I may be the only one who eats boiled eggs, but they'll sure look cute on the table. 
Of course I want to make several of the other ones too. lol...It could become a whole nother addiction.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Do hope today was a very special day for you Joe. May you enjoy many more!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad you had a happy 69th birthday, Joe, and best wishes to you, 5mmdpns, on Saturday.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Happy Birthday Joe, hope you are feeling better soon!!!
> 
> Great news from the Doctor, surgery is not necessary!!!! YEAH :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am to start putting partial weight on the foot starting today, even got crutches to use instead of the walker. It is swollen a tad bit after being out, but I'm sure it is mainly the heat and the bending to get in and out of the car. The tear is minor and surgery will take longer to recoup from than the therapy and rest that I have been doing. Will do another MRI in 2 weeks and see how it is recovering. Thanks to all for all the prayers and the support.. it means a lot to me.
> Marianne


Great news, Marianne! Keep up the good work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great way to name your birthdays.

have a friend in seattle - when he turned forty he threw a party for himself - and had a t-shirt to wear - it said "forty - twice as good as twenty."

sam



FireballDave said:


> Hope you're having a great day Joe.
> 
> Age is just a number, I decided to stop at twenty-nine, thirty I re-designated as _twenty-ten_ and the decade that followed as my _twenty-teens_. It's a great system, at forty I was a perfect _twenty-twenty_; now I'm in my _twenty-twenty teens_ and a perfectly troublesome and thoroughly urchin teenager!
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - great cozy - sort of like a visual play on words.

sam



FireballDave said:


> I've just posted my latest egg cosy design at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89456-1.html#1675765
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - great way to think of it - hope saturday is a great day for you - you have to tell us if you got all the candles blown out on the first breath. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Daralene for the birthday wishes. I am now entering the first phase of my second childhood and will be one years old! (That is the plan and I am sticking to it until I reach retirement age, and then I must be truthful on my CPP forms!)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Signed on late today, I was busy knitting up some dishcloths and coasters for a couple of swaps. 

Joe, hope you enjoyed your birthday! 

Marianne, so glad you got such great news at the doctor. Hope it keeps healing with therapy.

When I turned 50, I threw myself a party. I justed wanted to spend the day with family and some close friends who are just like family. Using Dave's theory on age, I'm in my twenty-twenty teens. 

I am so enjoying seeing the pictures of the sunrise. This way I can sleep in until 8:30 and still say I saw the sunrise. 

Flockie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am and I thank you for your caring comment. I love all the lovely comments y'all give me. How very special love it so much and I am 69 today. It does not seem possible. Oh well there we are. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday, Joe! Hope you had a good day.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Birthdays: Only the day you are born is your birthday. All the rest are a celebration of life. Since becoming a JW I do not and have not for many years had special plans for a birthday. They mark the passage of time only. Its the rest of our days and how we spend them, celebrate them and realize the gift of our lives that counts. Marlark Marge.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Happy Birthday Joe, hope you are feeling better soon!!!
> 
> Great news from the Doctor, surgery is not necessary!!!! YEAH :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am to start putting partial weight on the foot starting today, even got crutches to use instead of the walker. It is swollen a tad bit after being out, but I'm sure it is mainly the heat and the bending to get in and out of the car. The tear is minor and surgery will take longer to recoup from than the therapy and rest that I have been doing. Will do another MRI in 2 weeks and see how it is recovering. Thanks to all for all the prayers and the support.. it means a lot to me.
> Marianne


Brilliant news, Marianne! :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe: Who says you can't have a little cake? Very small amounts of simply digested foods are key. Its strings fiber seeds and irritants that are the problem. MJW


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> As I can't seem to get on here early enough, I seem to send my comments in all the wrong places.
> Marianne, I am so glad you got good news.
> I saw my back Dr. yesterday. He wanted to get a back Xray and CT Scan before he made a decision as to what he should do to take care of the herniated disc. After comparing all films, he called this morning. He is going to operate Monday morning. He plans to extend the fusion. I am nervous as I already know for the first time, it is not a walk in the park. Please keep me in your prayers.
> We also had an appointment with DH's DR. He stopped the IV antibiotics and put him on oral antibiotics. He also stopped Home Health and is allowing him to get out amongst people now. He will still be followed until his chest wound completely heals.


Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dave, love that cosy, I laughed and decided I'm going to make a whole set of that one for the new house. I may be the only one who eats boiled eggs, but they'll sure look cute on the table.
> Of course I want to make several of the other ones too. lol...It could become a whole nother addiction.


I'm glad it amuses you. Nowadays most people live in centrally-heated homes, food doesn't have to be carried along freezing cold hallways to dining rooms which are themselves only just warming up, egg cosies aren't quite as essential as they once were. To-day, they're more of a decorative item, intended to start the day with a smile. Although they do still keep eggs at the correct temperature, especially for large breakfast parties, I've one of them coming up on the last Saturday in June!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you had a good birthday Joe- and relativelly comfortable.
Great news re no surgery Marianne.
Another one in their twent twenty teens. And how apt for women at this age to be hormonal again!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> The day has gone well and I had some wrenching pain at times but I "soldiered on" and kept at it. I got to Costco and got gas at $3.13 a gallon which was as cheap as I have seen it in a long time.
> 
> I am watching "Queen Victoria's Empire" on our learning station. The machine age was in her reign and it is interesting. "The British let it out of the bottle". I love that saying. Of course I think I am a Brit part at heart too.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a good day and that the pain has subsided.

The nineteenth century really was the age of machines, Britain was very inventive, but failed to capitalise on its inventiveness effectively. The Great Exhibition of 1851 was a prime example of this, everybody marvelled at the _Crystal Palace_, the first pre-fabricated modular building, but the box was better than the contents where Britain's own products were concerned.

In 1851, Britain might have been the _Workshop of the World_, but the Great Exhibition's catalogue showed it was more of a tombstone than a launchpad. Many of the British exhibits were mass-produced, but of poor design and quality compared with the furniture and ceramics from Continental Europe. The agricultural section showed how backward our farming and agri-industry methods were compared with America, this lack of mechanisation was the underlying weakness in Britain's pre-eminence as a producing nation; Americans had caught on to the benefits of labour-saving methods much quicker than the British, their exhibits were a prediction of America's future global economic and industrial domination. Empires seldom implode overnight, Britain's vast trading empire continued to expand for several decades, but this event showed up the underlying weaknesses.

The only sector to fully understand the problem was art and design, the obvious superiority of continental furnishings and ceramic were a rude awakening for British manufacturers and the government of the day created the Department of Art and Science in attempt to improve products. The considerable profits from admissions to the exhibition were used to buy the exhibits from other countries and when the Crystal Palace was dismantled and re-built in South London, some sections were used to build a museum to house them, these became known as the _Brompton Boilers_ and were the beginnings of what would become the V&A.

The V&A is the world's biggest copy-book, it contains the largest collection of decorative art ever assembled and it's still growing. The aim was to acquire examples of good design from around the globe as a resource for British designers to learn from. The entire museum is about copying, lifting motifs from art and applying them to other things; in some rooms there might be an original Renaissance painting, for example, then pottery, glassware, furniture and other goods where small elements have been applied as decoration. Some of the examples are quite large, the _Cast Courts_ contain exact replicas of sculptures like Michaelangelo's and Donatello's representations of _David_ through to the entire facade of the Cathedral at Santiago de Compostela and Trajan's column, albeit in two parts.

Anybody visiting the V&A should take a sketch-book, that's precisely what the museum is about. From the age of thirteen, I spent every Sunday afternoon sitting on the marble floors learning to draw and studying the exhibits, I love the place and go there at least two or three times a month, there are still some rooms I haven't examined fully!

Dave

p.s. The original _Brompton Boilers_ are still being used, when work began on constructing the V&A, they were dismantled and moved to Bethnal Green in the East End, they now house _The Museum of Childhood_ and yes, you guessed, it's a branch of the V&A!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - great cozy - sort of like a visual play on words.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I've always loved both visual and verbal puns, I'm glad you like it. If you're into punning, I can thoroughly recommend the book, _Upon The Pun_ by Patrick Hughes and Paul Hammond, worth getting out of the library if you fancy a chuckle.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I'm glad it's a hit, the boys had a good giggle over it this morning!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Great news Marianne.
I am glad you are feeling a little batter Joe and had a nice birthday. It sounds like a slow process.
Happy Birthday Sat. 5dpns. I won't bee here then. I am leaving for AZ early, early Sat morning to bring 3 granddaughters to MN and up to the cabin for a couple of weeks. DH will fly them back on July 14th. I know I will be tired by then. I can hardly wait to see them but usually equally glad to see them go. There won't be much computer time while they are here. 
So everyone celebrating the 4th, have a good one and anyone celebrating any other holidays, enjoy them. See you all mid July.
Today we go back home (hate leaving the cabin) to get ready for their arrival and the family picnic at my sisters on the 29th.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Signed on late today, I was busy knitting up some dishcloths and coasters for a couple of swaps.
> 
> Joe, hope you enjoyed your birthday!
> 
> ...


The sunrise wasn't very colorful this morning. The clouds were rather captivating, if you like clouds that is.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog, I keep you and yours in our prayers daily, will be sending up extra prayers for the doctors and staff during your surgery also!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, I went to The British Museum of Fine Arts and saw the marbles of Greece and the Rosetta Stone and all the Egytian mummies etc. I only had 8 days the last trip in 2000 but I squeezed in as much as possible. I don't remember the man''s name that went in the title before the marbles. Do you know? Just curious.

Yes, the program talked a great deal of the machine age and then it went into the almost distruction of the country with the corn (was it taxes or levees or something like that?) that the landed gentry fought to keep which was almost the downfall of the British Empire. In the middle of that my children called and I missed a bunch of that. The potato famine in Ireland and how Queen Victoria was so upset how they all were dying in their little hovels by the sea was tragic. The feelings she had for India were interesting did she call it the pearl of the East or something like that and wanted family values (victorian values) instilled there and wanted all the wives of officials from England sent to live with their husbands so they did not have Indian women in their bedrooms. Is that true? This program brought up the revolution that was thought to have happened in 1850 or 1851 and that caught my ear with the great efforts of her husband Albert and his advanced thinking that helped her. All these things I sort of paraphrased from the 2 hour program that I got snatches from. You might want to clean me up a bit on some of this history if you care to. I love England so very much as she really is my other country. Of course the U.S.A. is my Mother country but she would not be here if it weren't for Britain and Europe's influence and discovery. I love it all. We are (many of us) very grateful to our heritages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, I went to The British Museum of Fine Arts and saw the marbles of Greece and the Rosetta Stone and all the Egytian mummies etc. I only had 8 days the last trip in 2000 but I squeezed in as much as possible. I don't remember the man''s name that went in the title before the marbles. Do you know? Just curious.


The Elgin MArbles. I am reading a mystery currently 'A room full of bones' (author Elly Griffiths) and it has a group called the Elginites who are trying to get the human remains in English museums etc returned to their orginal country (or even area from which they came). As they are called after the Elgin Marbles I assume they actually want all artifacts returned but hte book is mainly concerned with bones. People are dying and the police are trying to determine whether it is murder. But it might also be a curse laid on a coffin which has recently been found. 
Thus I had no problems remembering the name of the marbles. Dave I'm sure will give you more info but couldn't resist commenting because of my book.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Great news Marianne.
> I am glad you are feeling a little batter Joe and had a nice birthday. It sounds like a slow process.
> Happy Birthday Sat. 5dpns. I won't bee here then. I am leaving for AZ early, early Sat morning to bring 3 granddaughters to MN and up to the cabin for a couple of weeks. DH will fly them back on July 14th. I know I will be tired by then. I can hardly wait to see them but usually equally glad to see them go. There won't be much computer time while they are here.
> So everyone celebrating the 4th, have a good one and anyone celebrating any other holidays, enjoy them. See you all mid July.
> Today we go back home (hate leaving the cabin) to get ready for their arrival and the family picnic at my sisters on the 29th.


Thank you. I know you have talked much about the cabin up in MN. Is it possible you could post some pictures of it? haha, then we know where to find you when we come looking for you with our knitting in hand!!! You have fun and enjoy the GDs and your time away from home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, love that cosy, I laughed and decided I'm going to make a whole set of that one for the new house. I may be the only one who eats boiled eggs, but they'll sure look cute on the table.
> ...


A lot of the older houses here in South Central Texas don't have central heat or air, so I bet if I could get people to eat the soft boiled egg more often the cosies would be a very useful and enjoyed item.  Unfortunately most eggs are eaten in a taco. lol


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news Marianne.
> ...


I'd love to have everyone here. We could knit on the porch, listen to and watch the birds and just watch the view of the lake while we knit. If it is really nice(non buggy) we can sit on the deck. We have some very comfortable adriondeck chairs. That is where we like to have our noon meal.
Right now our lawn is trying to become the lake. This is the second day of all day rain. Most of the roads/highways are flooded or bad so we are postponing the trip back for a day. I can't say that I am disappointed because I will get to spend one more day here with nothing to do but knit and read KP.
I wonder how GrandmaGail is doing? Duluth and that area got hit hard. The campuses of UMD and St Scholastica are closed even though it is supposed to be freshman orientation. A lot of areas are under water, a lot of streets closed and the authorities ask that everyone stay home in the Duluth area. I think that they have power outages too. In St. Paul they have a lot of downed trees due to the rain. Some are because the ground is saturated and they just fell over and some due to straight line winds. They are still trying to restore power. We have to go through St. Paul on our way home. I am surprised that we still have power. We are so remote that it sometimes takes a few days to restore power if we lose it.
Back to my reading TP and knitting. Have a great day and my thoughts and prayers are with all in need and prayers of thanksgiving to all those who have received good news/reports.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Time to come in and take a break from yard work. It is 87F/ 30.5 C and getting hotter. It wouldn't be as bad if it wasn't so humid too. The poor AC has been running since 6:30 this morning. It is even too hot to go in the pool.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I found a new way to get rid of the thistles. I am using boiling water on the ones that aren't right by a plant. They are done for and no pesticides. Also made up some egg and water spray for the lilies. Perhaps I should knit an egg cosy pattern for the spray bottle. Saw the dear out today, a mother and two babies and now I can enjoy the beauty of them without thinking of them eating my lilies.

Jmai, have a safe trip back through all the flooding and enjoy the time with the grandchildren.



NanaCaren said:


> Time to come in and take a break from yard work. It is 87F/ 30.5 C and getting hotter. It wouldn't be as bad if it wasn't so humid too. The poor AC has been running since 6:30 this morning. It is even too hot to go in the pool.


Now that is hot if it's too hot for the pool!



Southern Gal said:


> july 1st is my dads 82 birthday, and all of a sudden mom wants to have a sm family reunion at the river
> _______________________________________
> Hope you have a great birthday celebration for your dad and a wonderful reunion. Sounds like lots of fun. What a shame about your older sis being on dialysis. Hope she enjoys her time at the celebration and is in good health for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Time to come in and take a break from yard work. It is 87F/ 30.5 C and getting hotter. It wouldn't be as bad if it wasn't so humid too. The poor AC has been running since 6:30 this morning. It is even too hot to go in the pool.


Good morning! it is 4am here, and the bread is underway. how is young Ferdinand, and the turkeys and other young? The rain has been pouring down here, and Ringo was such a grub, I had to let him dry out in the laundry, before I could have him in the house. Fale is going to wash him this morning [I hope] I have to be out early for a routine visit to the doctor. A kiddy gate, to go in the door way has suddenly become top priority, so I can isolate Ringo on the lino, before he muddies the carpet all over again.
I almost wish I had fish instead.
My old goldfish, that got 're-homed' when I left Christchurch grew to be a full sized carp!
Three main WIP's on the go. About to have my second 'cuppa' in honour of the soggy morning- almost at the turning point of the year! yay! the days will start to get longer! I hope to buy a new battery for my camera today- and a few other craft supplies- there is a wool bargain for alpaca mix to good to miss!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Well, I found a new way to get rid of the thistles. I am using boiling water on the ones that aren't right by a plant. They are done for and no pesticides. Also made up some egg and water spray for the lilies. Perhaps I should knit an egg cosy pattern for the spray bottle. Saw the dear out today, a mother and two babies and now I can enjoy the beauty of them without thinking of them eating my lilies.
> 
> Jmai, have a safe trip back through all the flooding and enjoy the time with the grandchildren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A leaf from the Samoa trip, recently made by my friend Aiga, to add to the collection of sunset photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Joe, hope you are feeling better soon!!!
> ...


I second that, Marianne.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> A leaf from the Samoa trip, recently made by my friend Aiga, to add to the collection of sunset photos.


That is an absolutely beautiful sunrise.
We postponed the trip back to Rochester a day because of all the flooded roads on the way back and all the rain still coming down. It is beginning to clear in the Northwoods so hopefully tomorrow is a go. I have so much to do before I go get the girls.
Caren I am glad that I am not in all that heat and humidity. I heard in southern MN a heat index of 98-100. I am wearing a sweatshirt in Northern MN. It is 68 deg.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Time to come in and take a break from yard work. It is 87F/ 30.5 C and getting hotter. It wouldn't be as bad if it wasn't so humid too. The poor AC has been running since 6:30 this morning. It is even too hot to go in the pool.


It's hotter than that here today so I'm staying inside. Had the AC on for a bit but DH is always freezing even when it's 82, so I must suffer


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene - what is this - egg and water for the lilys? Is it for the red beetle? And if so, what combination? I've been using vinegar and water. Has helped somewhat but the beggars are still back.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

For all birthday girls and boys--this was my birthday present this year and I'd love to share -- her name is "Julia Childs".


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

What kind of things does everyone love to knit or crochet? I love to crochet the antique long newborn baby dresses. The patterns call them Christening dresses but I crochet them to give to friends and family. Now they all have dresses to either frame or pass on. I even sent one to a friend I met on the Lupus forum who lives in Norway and in return, although I didn't expect her to send me anything, she sent me a handmade Norwegian rowboat that her father hand crafts and I got one of the last ones he built. It is sooooooo gorgeous. But anyway I love to just crochet them and give them away. But since I do them in my spare time it takes me several months to make them.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Such great news, Marianne! Sorry to be so slow in posting, but that horrid 4-letter W--- word keeps getting in the way.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, the Cosy is great. I ran out of superlatives to describe your work several cosies ago, but you do seem to outdo yourself with each one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> For all birthday girls and boys--this was my birthday present this year and I'd love to share -- her name is "Julia Childs".


'she'is very lovely! Thank you for sharing! Bush, climber or standard?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> For all birthday girls and boys--this was my birthday present this year and I'd love to share -- her name is "Julia Childs".


Such a beautiful rose. Does it have a great fragrance?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> A leaf from the Samoa trip, recently made by my friend Aiga, to add to the collection of sunset photos.


So beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ferdinand and Oatmeal (mum). 

First cucumbers of the season.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> What kind of things does everyone love to knit or crochet? I love to crochet the antique long newborn baby dresses. The patterns call them Christening dresses but I crochet them to give to friends and family. Now they all have dresses to either frame or pass on. I even sent one to a friend I met on the Lupus forum who lives in Norway and in return, although I didn't expect her to send me anything, she sent me a handmade Norwegian rowboat that her father hand crafts and I got one of the last ones he built. It is sooooooo gorgeous. But anyway I love to just crochet them and give them away. But since I do them in my spare time it takes me several months to make them.


I love colour in particular, yarn quality next- the WIP's are a pair of gloves, a pair of socks, a scarf in the trailing vine design, an Afghan using a feather and fan stitch gifted me by Sam, and on hold at present the vest designed recently by Sorlenna- as that is intended for summer, I am working on 'winter' projects- it being mid-winter in the southern hemisphere!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

GingerWitch - that is indeed a beautiful rose and I just love yellow- in the garden at least.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ooops! meant deer in the above post when I said I saw the dear out today. Well they are dear, but the animal is deer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> A leaf from the Samoa trip, recently made by my friend Aiga, to add to the collection of sunset photos.


What a lovely picture and so romantic.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> For all birthday girls and boys--this was my birthday present this year and I'd love to share -- her name is "Julia Childs".


That is beautiful.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> A leaf from the Samoa trip, recently made by my friend Aiga, to add to the collection of sunset photos.


oh my goodness, that is paradise for real. Now I can just see all of us on the Tea Party in our real Knitting Paradise. That one is like doing meditation when I look at it. Thanks Myfanwy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ferdinand and Oatmeal (mum).
> 
> First cucumbers of the season.


Great to see Ferdinand and his Mum! I love home grown cucumbers, but need to 'blitz' them nowadays!

Well Ringo is a little cleaner than he was, after the combined efforts of the DH, myself and the Rufus mutt- had newspaper spread all over- managed to get him onto the deck before he had shaken the water all over the sitting room- he was a very good puppy, and lay for ages on his back while Fale sponged him! Oh the joys of short-legged dogs!!! 
Now I must clean up to head out for the early bus!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Daralene - what is this - egg and water for the lilys? Is it for the red beetle? And if so, what combination? I've been using vinegar and water. Has helped somewhat but the beggars are still back.


Someone on here gave me the tip and I think it is in this newsletter. I'll check my post listing and see if I can find the area and locate it for you. It is to keep the deer from eating the lilies. They have gotten my Asian lilies every single year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > A leaf from the Samoa trip, recently made by my friend Aiga, to add to the collection of sunset photos.
> ...


My friend was over there for nearly two weeks- I can tell you that Paradise is hot!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > A leaf from the Samoa trip, recently made by my friend Aiga, to add to the collection of sunset photos.
> ...


there is 'something' about the coconut palm! I am also fascinated by the 'bread fruit tree' leaf!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gingerwitch, what a beautiful rose! I've never had any luck with roses, what with the mildew and the beetles. Yours is lovely.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene - what is this - egg and water for the lilys? Is it for the red beetle? And if so, what combination? I've been using vinegar and water. Has helped somewhat but the beggars are still back.
> ...


It was me who had sent the answer to prevent deer from eating the flowers and the garden produce plants. You take and whisk a raw egg. Dilute with water fine enough to go through the spray bottle and mist your plants with it. Deer will not eat eggs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful rose, Gingerwitch!!! Thanks ever so much for sharing it with us!! What are your "tricks/secrets" for getting the roses to bloom?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha wrote:
Daralene - what is this - egg and water for the lilys? Is it for the red beetle? And if so, what combination? I've been using vinegar and water. Has helped somewhat but the beggars are still back.

Here is the solution for the lilies:


A sure way to stop deer from eating your plants: whisk up an egg, dilute with water, put into a water mister and spray your plants with it. Deer will not eat eggs or things that smell of eggs. I dont know if this holds true for other critters or not. Good luck with whatever you do and do let us know what works for you!

5mmdpns


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Myfanwy, your sunset picture is to die for! That is one of my 'bucket list' goals, to live where I can see a view like that every evening. Sigh, back to work.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

There is a very high heat wave and combine that with the humidity and you get the heat warnings out. These are for the southern Ontario and Quebec and the northeastern states that border Canada in those areas. Meanwhile up in Northwestern Ontario and northern Minnisota, we have flood watches out again because of all our rainful. We are to get more yet. Travel is not advised in these areas due to washouts and sink holes in the roads.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > For all birthday girls and boys--this was my birthday present this year and I'd love to share -- her name is "Julia Childs".
> ...


 Bush type--floribunda, which I prefer to H.T.s as they are not as fussy, better suited to the coastal climate, and can be grown in a good sized planter.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > For all birthday girls and boys--this was my birthday present this year and I'd love to share -- her name is "Julia Childs".
> ...


Very little unfortunately, but it makes up for it in color and form.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


my ignorance is showing, can't translate H.T.!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> There is a very high heat wave and combine that with the humidity and you get the heat warnings out. These are for the southern Ontario and Quebec and the northeastern states that border Canada in those areas. Meanwhile up in Northwestern Ontario and northern Minnisota, we have flood watches out again because of all our rainful. We are to get more yet. Travel is not advised in these areas due to washouts and sink holes in the roads.


Canada is surely a land of extremes!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Beautiful rose, Gingerwitch!!! Thanks ever so much for sharing it with us!! What are your "tricks/secrets" for getting the roses to bloom?


I don't know of any tricks per se. As much sun as possible in our rather gloomy climate is essential, as is adequate nutrition, which can be a challenge because of the constant rain 9 months out of the year. For good health and vigor, you need to maintain a spraying regimen for many varieties, especially hybrid tea roses or select disease resistant varieties. I do think a happy, healthy rose will bloom its head off, given a chance.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Sorry--Hybrid Tea--the roses generally used for cutting and considered the "gold standard" by rose enthusiasts.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm off to a eye doctor appointment--everyone have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> I'm off to a eye doctor appointment--everyone have a great day!


hope the visit goes well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Myfanwy, your sunset picture is to die for! That is one of my 'bucket list' goals, to live where I can see a view like that every evening. Sigh, back to work.


That would indeed be lovely! I like the idea of 'Paradise' in week long stretches- too hot for me!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Time to come in and take a break from yard work. It is 87F/ 30.5 C and getting hotter. It wouldn't be as bad if it wasn't so humid too. The poor AC has been running since 6:30 this morning. It is even too hot to go in the pool.


So far today we are fortunate. I wrestled an a/c into the window yesterday but so far have not turned it on. Though it is in the nineties, the humidity is under 50% and my house started out cool. I love having the trees over the house too.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of things does everyone love to knit or crochet? I love to crochet the antique long newborn baby dresses. The patterns call them Christening dresses but I crochet them to give to friends and family. Now they all have dresses to either frame or pass on. I even sent one to a friend I met on the Lupus forum who lives in Norway and in return, although I didn't expect her to send me anything, she sent me a handmade Norwegian rowboat that her father hand crafts and I got one of the last ones he built. It is sooooooo gorgeous. But anyway I love to just crochet them and give them away. But since I do them in my spare time it takes me several months to make them.
> ...


For me also color comes first. I did not enjoy knitting four identical navy blue sweaters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > orcagrandma said:
> ...


  :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

The Elgin Marbles, Now I remember. 
The South Sea sunrise with the Palms is just beautiful it reminds me of the summers I spent in Hawaii (sp) teaching the Japanese students coming for Rand R. I loved that Island and all the scenery.

The rose is so very beautiful, we have a great deal of Plantation roses here that look great in our gardens and they look wild as they were taken from old plantation homes of the south. 

I have a few and they do somewhat well here. Roses are something of a specialty here and when you get the right one it goes forever. I cut mine down to the bottom every winter and they just grow up beautiful every year and I have mums that bloom in the spring and then on the 4th of July we cut them down to the base and they bloom in the fall. I love our limited seasons here now but you know it took me awhile to get use to all this. 

Now it rained here yesterday for one half hour just poured and this morning for one half hour and just an hour ago it rained for fifteen minutes. The bugs are flying like mad now with all the moisture. Weird. We needed this rain and I am grateful. 

I am doing better but making a vegetable creamed soup for dinner. I had cream of wheat for breakfast and it stayed down and now I am drinking distilled water (it is softer) and holding my own after a warm shower and clean clothes and the bed made. I am improving, I am improving yes, I am improving!!!!

When I see people just eating about anything I think to myself do they and I mean THEY know how terribly lucky they are to be able to digest their concoctions? I doubt it. OMG I sound bitter, I am not at all but I wonder because you know I ate with abandon my whole life and that has stopped abruptly. I am grateful I have life and I am getting better. 

I love all your comments. The cabin at the lake with the porch and sirderondack chairs just knitting and watching the water sounds fabulous. But, I will sit here in my recliner and be happy I have the income and home to do it in. 

Take care boys and girls love hearing all your lovely posts. I comment on the ones I remember.

Marianne, I too am late and yet happy to hear of your news. God bless you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Time to come in and take a break from yard work. It is 87F/ 30.5 C and getting hotter. It wouldn't be as bad if it wasn't so humid too. The poor AC has been running since 6:30 this morning. It is even too hot to go in the pool.
> ...


The humidity here is 67% outside and 56% inside. I will be baking Dave's Anchovy and Olive Pastries along with assorted other crackers that have been requested, it should take care of the humidity inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Off to the doctor [routine]!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, I went to The British Museum of Fine Arts and saw the marbles of Greece and the Rosetta Stone and all the Egytian mummies etc. I only had 8 days the last trip in 2000 but I squeezed in as much as possible. I don't remember the man''s name that went in the title before the marbles. Do you know? Just curious.
> 
> Yes, the program talked a great deal of the machine age and then it went into the almost distruction of the country with the corn (was it taxes or levees or something like that?) that the landed gentry fought to keep which was almost the downfall of the British Empire. In the middle of that my children called and I missed a bunch of that. The potato famine in Ireland and how Queen Victoria was so upset how they all were dying in their little hovels by the sea was tragic. The feelings she had for India were interesting did she call it the pearl of the East or something like that and wanted family values (victorian values) instilled there and wanted all the wives of officials from England sent to live with their husbands so they did not have Indian women in their bedrooms. Is that true? This program brought up the revolution that was thought to have happened in 1850 or 1851 and that caught my ear with the great efforts of her husband Albert and his advanced thinking that helped her. All these things I sort of paraphrased from the 2 hour program that I got snatches from. You might want to clean me up a bit on some of this history if you care to. I love England so very much as she really is my other country. Of course the U.S.A. is my Mother country but she would not be here if it weren't for Britain and Europe's influence and discovery. I love it all. We are (many of us) very grateful to our heritages.


Sounds a slightly mixed-up program, covering a lot of ground not very well.

There were various modifications made to the _Inclosures Act_ which enclosed public land and took away common grazing and cultivation rights from ordinary people. Originally a twelfth century device to tidy up old Saxon bounds, a whole new set of acts were passed from 1745 onwards which enabled already-wealthy landowners to make a land-grab. The two most controversial Acts were those of 1801 and 1845, these placed about twenty percent of farmland in private hands and caused considerable hardship.

The Inclosures Acts do need to be placed in some context however, Britain had a dynamic economy and was undergoing a complete change of direction. Britain had transformed itself from a feudal agrarian economy to a mercantile economy in the fifteenth century; in the eighteenth century the _Industrial Revolution_ transformed Britain again, this time into an industrial nation; these changes had profound effects. People left the land in their thousands to make more more money in the factories and workshops of the new industrial towns and cities, much of the common land which had been cultivated before, was now going to waste. These acts brought them back under cultivation, so although controversial, they were a 'necessary evil'.

There were two periods of _nearly revolution_ in the eighteenth nineteenth century. The first followed in the wake of the excitement of the French Revolution of 1789-1799, people looked across the Channel and were attracted by and to the notions of freedom, equality and inalienable rights, but as the French Revolution descended into a chaos trampling these high ideals in the blood-sodden mud, it all became a decidedly less attractive experiment. England had tried a Republic in the seventeenth century, it had been a bloody affair and set neighbour against neighbour, sometimes brother against brother, the turmoil was so dreadful it effectively inoculated the British people against revolution.

The second near-miss was entirely due to Prince Albert and Queen Victoria herself. Victoria's reign had started well enough, then she became utterly besotted with Albert. She ignored the country and devoted herself entirely to this very dreary utterly boring and anything but 'advanced' German Prince and deserted London, the pair were withdrew into their love affair with each other and forgot about any idea of duty. The Great Exhibition of 1851 was as much about engaging Albert in public life and rehabilitating his reputation and standing with the British public as it was about anything else. The ploy was a success, The Queen and her Prince Consort became popular once more, but it wasn't to last.

On Albert's death, Victoria acted abominably and withdrew into mourning, once again she deserted London and her people, spending her time in seclusion in Scotland or Osbourne on the Isle of Wight which she turned into a gloomy shrine to her _beloved Albert_. Victoria became intensely unpopular and Britain came closer to revolution than at any time for over two centuries. "Why should we have a monarchy, when the monarch has abandoned her people?", was the nation's sentiment. Eventually, faced with the possibility of being deposed by Parliament, Victoria started behaving like a Queen and re-entered public life. The nation responded and the crisis was averted, her successors, with the exception of Edward VIII, learned the lesson well, their position is _granted_ by the people, it is not an automatic right. Britain and the British, can and will depose and exclude those who don't follow the job description set out when we disposed of James II.

The Elgin Marbles are a set of scupltures and sections of freize from the _Parthenon_ and other buildings on the _Acropolis_ in Athens, they are on display in the _Duveen Gallery_ of the _British Museum_ which was largely constructed around them. These were acquired by Thomas Bruce, the 7th Earl of Elgin, when he was British Ambassador to the Ottoman Empire. Their acquisition was controversial at the time, but he had bought permits and had permission to remove them by the then rulers and governors of Greece. The collection was purchased by the government on behalf of the nation in 1816.

Following the fall of the Ottoman Empire, Greece has periodically argued for their return, the basis of their claim is that when Elgin acquired them, Greek was an occupied country and not under Greek control. There are many flaws in the Greek argument, it would set a very dangerous precedent since it would effectively sanction the tearing up of any agreement made by a country's previous government; in the twentieth century, we've seen how such a notion is the first step on a path that leads us to places we really don't want to go.

A second consideration is that the Greeks themselves have made no effort to recover and restore sections of the Acropolis from the pieces scattered across Athens, much of the Acropolis was treated as _free building material_ by Athenians, wander around the city's streets and you can find sections used in houses, even garden walls; one has to question Greek integrity when it comes to their much-vaunted reverence for their heritage.

Thirdly, since their acquisition by Britain, they have been preserved and lovingly cared for, their good condition is in sharp contrast to the state of the rest of the sculptures on the Acropolis which, until quite recently had been allowed by Greece to decay.

Fourthly, the Greeks aren't suggesting a full scale restoration of the Acropolis, their proposal is to house the Elgin Marbles in a museum at its base. This is not about restoring an ancient temple to its former glory, it's simply about changing the location of a museum exhibit.

Fifthly, the 'repatriation' of the Elgin Marbles would trigger a domino-effect and empty museums and collections around the globe. It would never end, should _Cleopatra's Needle_ and the obelisks in New York's Central Park and at _L'aiguille de Cléopâtre_ in the _Place de la Concorde_ in Paris, be sent back to Egypt? Everybody knows where major works are located, the upheaval such a game of 'musical chairs' would cause chaos and in the end, be thoroughly unproductive. The music has stopped, a line has to be drawn and we all need to move on, otherwise we'll all be shunting stuff for decades. There'll be claim and counter claim, international courts will waste colossal sums trying to determine original ownership, it quite simply is unworkable.

Sorry Joe, I'm going to leave India and the _Raj_ for another day, by now I've bored everybody senseless quite enough!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Why not start a trend? A friend of mine is an avid pocillovist, he uses my cosies to decorate his extensive collection, displayed throughout his house.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> What kind of things does everyone love to knit or crochet? I love to crochet the antique long newborn baby dresses. The patterns call them Christening dresses but I crochet them to give to friends and family. Now they all have dresses to either frame or pass on. I even sent one to a friend I met on the Lupus forum who lives in Norway and in return, although I didn't expect her to send me anything, she sent me a handmade Norwegian rowboat that her father hand crafts and I got one of the last ones he built. It is sooooooo gorgeous. But anyway I love to just crochet them and give them away. But since I do them in my spare time it takes me several months to make them.


Table accessories!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, the Cosy is great. I ran out of superlatives to describe your work several cosies ago, but you do seem to outdo yourself with each one.


Thank you, I try to be inventive with my designs.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


It's lovely, mine are looking rather sorry at the moment, a little too gloomy and and far too much rain, I need a couple of weeks of fine weather to bring them out.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Gingerwitch, what a beautiful rose! Love her name.

Dave and Joe, such interesting history. I want to look further, and read more. Do you have any recommendations on books? 

Myfanwy, that really is a beautiful sunset. It reminds me of some I witnessed in Maui several years ago.

Flockie


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is my fantasy!!!! sue/d



myfanwy said:


> A leaf from the Samoa trip, recently made by my friend Aiga, to add to the collection of sunset photos.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Gingerwitch, what a beautiful rose! Love her name.
> 
> Dave and Joe, such interesting history. I want to look further, and read more. Do you have any recommendations on books?
> 
> ...


A really good starting point for a general overview of English history is _The English: A Social History, 1066-1945_ by Christopher Hibbert. It's very accessible and a good read, but it's also meticulously researched and very accurate.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch, that is one beautiful rose. Love the dew drops, too!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerwitch, what a beautiful rose! Love her name.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I'm going to check if my library has this.

I have a couple books to return and a couple to pickup. I'm part of the summer reading group, and for every 5 books read you are given an entry for a drawing at the end of July to win an E-Reader. They also have weekly puzzles, weekly drawings, and after reading a book we are asked to give a written review. The program runs from June 4th through July 23rd. I finished 4 books already and I won a $10 gift certificate last week. Yeah me!
Flockie


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful, Gingerwitch. Would that be a peach color? It's really beautiful, whatever the color.

I'm not even going to ask about the name, as I have no idea how roses are named except for the Mrs. Minnevar, which I may have misspelled. Loved that movie. Sue/d



gingerwitch said:


> For all birthday girls and boys--this was my birthday present this year and I'd love to share -- her name is "Julia Childs".


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> There is a very high heat wave and combine that with the humidity and you get the heat warnings out. These are for the southern Ontario and Quebec and the northeastern states that border Canada in those areas. Meanwhile up in Northwestern Ontario and northern Minnisota, we have flood watches out again because of all our rainful. We are to get more yet. Travel is not advised in these areas due to washouts and sink holes in the roads.


I hear you about the heat. Our deck in the sun was 110F. Once it was in the shade it was back down in the 90's. Our AC is trying to keep up, but this is a big house and it isn't making. Hate to complain but a French musician who was staying with us during the summer had been in the Foreign Legion in the desert and he said it was worse here because of the humidity. I'll still take it over winter. Please be careful with all the flooding. Hope you can stay home and be safe.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I have done the long christening dresses, crocheted lace place mats, but my favorite things I ever knit were aran sweaters. I have posted my husband's sweater I knit for him on KP before but here are ones I did for the GK. My avatar is also aran. It gives me so much joy to see the pattern taking shape. I can't imagine knitting 4 identical navy blue sweaters. Hard on the eyes. Were they for children, grandchildren? Must have been for someone you really love to do that. I pick the pattern first and then the yarn and I love picking the yarn too.
The blue is richer than the photo shows but a slate blue or wedgewood blue. I did 2 hats to match in blue and 1 in pink. The photos are kind of big. Sorry. Have to laugh. I said I posted my husbands here on KP. Well I've only had one husband. I corrected it above. :lol: :shock:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Gorgeous sweaters.

The blue sweaters were for the grandchildren of someone I swim with (for pay). And I also don't like doing something more than once!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs wrote: (correction)
The blue sweaters were for the grandchildren of someone I swim with (for pay). And I also don't like doing something more than once![/quote]
_______________________________
I sure can understand that now that I have the 3 grandchildren. How wonderful that you got paid. I'll bet they were wonderful!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

This weekend _F1_ heads to Valencia for the _Grand Prix of Europe_, I've decided to decorate my table with EU Flag napkin rings:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89733-1.html#1681213

Hope you like the design.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy wrote:
> The blue sweaters were for the grandchildren of someone I swim with (for pay). And I also don't like doing something more than once!


_______________________________
I sure can understand that now that I have the 3 grandchildren. How wonderful that you got paid. I'll bet they were wonderful!!!![/quote]

It was a complicated pattern and they did come out well. The upside is that I did a couple of things I had never done before, changing the pattern to pick up stitches for the sleeves and knitting down, so there would be no seams.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy wrote: Ooops. Those quotes with all the people messed me up. Sorry mjs
> ...


It was a complicated pattern and they did come out well. The upside is that I did a couple of things I had never done before, changing the pattern to pick up stitches for the sleeves and knitting down, so there would be no seams.[/quote]

 Guess there were so many people on that one and sometimes I mess up as to who said what.  

Oh yes, I love that method. I just learned how to do that in a class. Hope I can do it again :?:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> This weekend _F1_ heads to Valencia for the _Grand Prix of Europe_, I've decided to decorate my table with EU Flag napkin rings:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89733-1.html#1681213
> 
> ...


Quite elegant in my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> This weekend _F1_ heads to Valencia for the _Grand Prix of Europe_, I've decided to decorate my table with EU Flag napkin rings:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89733-1.html#1681213
> 
> ...


Another thumbs up! I should be able to whip this one up by then.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Daralene, you do beautiful work! Love the colors, too! :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > This weekend _F1_ heads to Valencia for the _Grand Prix of Europe_, I've decided to decorate my table with EU Flag napkin rings:
> ...


Thank you. It's a great flag, I didn't want to mess around with it.

Dave


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

What an absolutely perfect rose. Love it.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Tell him to put on a sweater and pump up the AC. You can always cover up when cold but you can't always take it all off. LOL It is suppose to be 100 F. here on Sunday and beyond. Summer has arrived.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

This is gorgeous. I love to paint sunsets, my favorite. We have a video of the sun setting in the ocean from the Tahitian island of Bora Bora. It is absolutely a moving experience.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Tell him to put on a sweater and pump up the AC. You can always cover up when cold but you can't always take it all off. LOL It is suppose to be 100 F. here on Sunday and beyond. Summer has arrived.


I've tried that. He just says I don't understand. His feet get cold and he just can't get warm. In the meantime, I'm sweltering and I've taken off as many clothes as I dare. Don't want to scare the neighbours  :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> mjs wrote: (correction)
> The blue sweaters were for the grandchildren of someone I swim with (for pay). And I also don't like doing something more than once!


_______________________________
I sure can understand that now that I have the 3 grandchildren. How wonderful that you got paid. I'll bet they were wonderful!!!![/quote]

I tried to send a picture, but once again, this site would just not accept it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, history is never boring to most of us. Your opinions/ lectures/historical notes are always welcome in my book. sue/dandy


FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I went to The British Museum of Fine Arts and saw the marbles of Greece and the Rosetta Stone and all the Egytian mummies etc. I only had 8 days the last trip in 2000 but I squeezed in as much as possible. I don't remember the man''s name that went in the title before the marbles. Do you know? Just curious.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > This weekend _F1_ heads to Valencia for the _Grand Prix of Europe_, I've decided to decorate my table with EU Flag napkin rings:
> ...


Thanks, they knit up quite quickly and add a splash of colour to the table.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Judy, Thank you for your concern. I'm OK where I am (just a little water in the basement because the sump pump can't handle it all) but the city is a mess and an emergency has been declared. Major highways and road closed, many streets washed out, rivers running where no rivers should be, kayaking on major streets, sink holes everywhere, hundreds of cars under water, and people evacuated from their homes. A 6 year old boy got caught in rushing water and was carried through a culvert and six blocks before he popped up and was rescued. Two seals were found outside the zoo on a local street and one of the polar bears got loose. At least 9 animals drowned. The St. Louis River has risen 10 feet overnight. I've never seen anything like it. My son is on ambulance call and told the hospital if they need a transfer to Duluth, there's no road open to get there, so any transfer has to go south. My grandson called to check up on me - he was helping sandbag in Moose Lake. Lots of water there too. We're expecting more rain tonight. Dave, I can now relate to your recent experience. I expect to miss open knitting tomorrow. I go 20 miles up the North Shore and roads are washed out up there too. I'll dig around for a new project to tackle - and hope for sunshine and dry weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful Sunset Myfanwy, thank you for sharing it. 

Gingerwitch, Gorgeous rose, I love the yellow/orange/apricot colors the most. 

Anther great pattern Dave, and I like the idea of starting a new trend.  

Joe, we haven't had a drop here. 

Ferdinand is a handsome little fellow. 

Grandma Gail, stay safe!!

I finished 3 of my current WIP today, so I just need to finish these sleeves and I'll be good to go. 

Well DH decided we're going to go out for Chinese food tonight, YAY!, so I don't have to cook. I'll check in later, hope all are well and safe.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear of what is happening there. We just heard about it all on the national news. In these last days we do have critical times hard to deal with. Last year we had 54 days of over 100 degrees, then last month had hail the size of softballs which totaled our roof, carport roof, patio cover and broke a window and damaged screens on others, then tornadoes. If it isn't one thing it is another. Hang in there and hope your knitting takes your mind off the storms. :thumbup:


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Dave you are quite the historian. I love to read now but when I was a kid I sadly didn't. However, my great grandfather use to sit me on his knee and tell me of some stories he had as a Sheriff in Oklahoma. I wish I had the wherewithal back then to write it all down but I do remember one story he told me. He told me that he did help bring Geronimo in. He told me he was not proud to do that as he thought it was not the right thing to do but, as sheriff he had to take him from one end of his territory and turn him over to the sheriff of the next territory. If you had known my grandfather you would understand cause he was the kindest man I ever knew. He reminded me of Abraham Lincoln, not in the beard and all but he was tall and all legs which made him look even taller. He always took the time to talk to me and I only wish I would have known him longer. So since I've been grown I have suddenly become fascinated with history .


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

We haven't had much sunshine in paradise the last few days. Little bits here and there, mostly cloudy. Not heavy clouds mind you, the sun peaks out now and then. Just lovely. Temp is a constant 66 to 68. Wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


That was a successful trip- I have the chit now for some allergy tests [hayfever] And I have picked up enough alpaca mix to make a warmer version of Sorlenna's vest, Managed to come and go from the Emporium, with only one unplanned purchase, and I was within budget! took three hours which is very good by bus- I was lucky and caught connections straight away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


lovely work Daralene- I did some bead work on a jumper for the DGD, but she refused to wear it- never found out why!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I went to The British Museum of Fine Arts and saw the marbles of Greece and the Rosetta Stone and all the Egytian mummies etc. I only had 8 days the last trip in 2000 but I squeezed in as much as possible. I don't remember the man''s name that went in the title before the marbles. Do you know? Just curious.
> ...


Not boring at all, Dave! at least to me. Thank you for the 'enlightenment'!!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, you have really gave me a bunch to think about. I will admit the program talked almost all that you mentioned I just jotted some ideas that stuck with me trying to hear from listening to my son and daughter in their various calls in the middle of the program.

You have a good point about the Elgin Marbles as the domino affect would be disastrous to any art collections.Do you have an idea of a book or a series of articles on the study of art from early Egyptian to the present that takes each period of history and talks about the clothing, the music, the art and statuary? I remember when I was in graduate school many years ago they had a few lectures on that idea of grouping all the things together to give a feeling of each age. I remember how interesting that was to me. I hope you don't mind all my questions but I am interested and you are not boring, you are "A Natural Treasure" as they say here in this country.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> For all birthday girls and boys--this was my birthday present this year and I'd love to share -- her name is "Julia Childs".


What a gorgeous rose. Love the name. Can't think of a nicer present than a beautiful rose like that.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful rose, Gingerwitch!!! Thanks ever so much for sharing it with us!! What are your "tricks/secrets" for getting the roses to bloom?
> ...


Rain 9 months. Wow, sounds like the NW of Spain. Interesting that you are both NW. I know islands have their own weather and continents seem to also.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

dandylion said:


> Dave, history is never boring to most of us. Your opinions/ lectures/historical notes are always welcome in my book. sue/dandy
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Truly fascinating. Have a wonderful time in Valencia :thumbup:

Grandma Gail, the flooding sounds awful. Thankfully that little boy was alive when he came out. Stay safe. I've been through flooding in Germany along the Rhine, but nothing like what you are experiencing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


NE, NW? or am I muddling who posted what?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


You aren't muddled Myfanwy.....
LOL....totally misdirected on that one. I'll see if I can get in and correct. Today is my day for mistakes. At least that I know of. :XD:
Thank you so much. I just went for a nice walk along the canal with DH and was so exhausted we came home. Should have gone to bed, but NO, what do I do but get on the Tea Party. Isn't it amazing that we are so far apart and carrying on a conversation. Love it. Just gotta say, it's a good thing I'm not the navigator for Dave's trip. :lol: :shock:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Judy, Thank you for your concern. I'm OK where I am (just a little water in the basement because the sump pump can't handle it all) but the city is a mess and an emergency has been declared. Major highways and road closed, many streets washed out, rivers running where no rivers should be, kayaking on major streets, sink holes everywhere, hundreds of cars under water, and people evacuated from their homes. A 6 year old boy got caught in rushing water and was carried through a culvert and six blocks before he popped up and was rescued. Two seals were found outside the zoo on a local street and one of the polar bears got loose. At least 9 animals drowned. The St. Louis River has risen 10 feet overnight. I've never seen anything like it. My son is on ambulance call and told the hospital if they need a transfer to Duluth, there's no road open to get there, so any transfer has to go south. My grandson called to check up on me - he was helping sandbag in Moose Lake. Lots of water there too. We're expecting more rain tonight. Dave, I can now relate to your recent experience. I expect to miss open knitting tomorrow. I go 20 miles up the North Shore and roads are washed out up there too. I'll dig around for a new project to tackle - and hope for sunshine and dry weather.


I am glad you are ok. We have been listening to the news. We wanted to go back to Rochester today but there is no way out. DH did find a rouote going to Cass Lake and then snaking down from there. Our 5 hour trip will be 6+. We need to get ready for 3 granddaughters. I fly out of Mpls early Sunday and return on Wed with the girls. They will be here 2 1/2 weeks.
I still can't believe Duluth from the pictures. Since I have been there many times things are familiar. I have even been to the zoo. I am glad they got the seals and polar bear but feel bad for the rest of the animals. That must have been one scary experience for the little boy and his family. I am glad he is ok.
The hospital situation can be bad. I think you are the largest for NE MN. Minneapolis is still 4 hours away for us but all the direct roads to Mpls are closed. Right now it is sunny and beautiful on Bowstring. DH is doing the dishes.
We will monitor the roads and hope the water begins to recede. I don't think all of the rivers have crested yet and I heard a little more rain might be on the way.
Anyway I am glad you and family are all ok and your house did not swim away or fall into a hole or slide down into the lake. Take care.
Judy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > mjs wrote: (correction)
> ...


I tried to send a picture, but once again, this site would just not accept it.[/quote]
_____________________________________
I hope you can find someone to help you. I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

G'day all. Just after 10 a.m. Thursday in Adelaide, and it's pouring with rain, as it did through most of the night. Beautiful rose, Gingerwitch: reminds me that I have around 80 roses, mostly the David Austin variety, in need of pruning by mid-July at the latest. No chance of getting to them, or anything else outdoors, today. Dave, I visited both the V&A and the British museums when I was in London in May. Particularly wanted to see the fabric collection (William Morris designs, etc.) at the V&A, but they are no longer in one area but scattered throughout the museum. It seems that a photography display (which I also love) has taken over the area where the fabrics were once in a collection. My legs don't let me use too many flights of stairs these days, so I missed a lot due to limited time and stamina, but loved what I managed to see. Spent far too long in the beautiful gift shops looking for appropriate mementos and little gifts to bring home for loved ones. Wishing everyone a happy Thursday.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Daralene, you do beautiful work! Love the colors, too! :thumbup:


Thank you Doris. I loved doing those, but 3 of the same was a lot and three of the same hats.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> lovely work Daralene- I did some bead work on a jumper for the DGD, but she refused to wear it- never found out why!


Thanks Myfanwy, I know it is a lot of work doing bead work. Too bad she refused to wear it. Disappointing for sure! Do you have a photo? I'll bet it is gorgeous.
Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Have I missed something? I know Dave has been planning a trip to the US, but is it imminent? I agree it is great how one can converse over the ocean and continent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > lovely work Daralene- I did some bead work on a jumper for the DGD, but she refused to wear it- never found out why!
> ...


Had not a camera that was in working order, nor a computer at the point I made a lot of things. I will say this for the DD, what I make she washes by hand and dries flat too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> G'day all. Just after 10 a.m. Thursday in Adelaide, and it's pouring with rain, as it did through most of the night. Beautiful rose, Gingerwitch: reminds me that I have around 80 roses, mostly the David Austin variety, in need of pruning by mid-July at the latest. No chance of getting to them, or anything else outdoors, today. Dave, I visited both the V&A and the British museums when I was in London in May. Particularly wanted to see the fabric collection (William Morris designs, etc.) at the V&A, but they are no longer in one area but scattered throughout the museum. It seems that a photography display (which I also love) has taken over the area where the fabrics were once in a collection. My legs don't let me use too many flights of stairs these days, so I missed a lot due to limited time and stamina, but loved what I managed to see. Spent far too long in the beautiful gift shops looking for appropriate mementos and little gifts to bring home for loved ones. Wishing everyone a happy Thursday.


Great to have you back online, Althea, do hope to see some of your pics. when you have ironed out the technological problems!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> > Judy, Thank you for your concern. I'm OK where I am (just a little water in the basement because the sump pump can't handle it all) but the city is a mess and an emergency has been declared. Major highways and road closed, many streets washed out, rivers running where no rivers should be, kayaking on major streets, sink holes everywhere, hundreds of cars under water, and people evacuated from their homes. A 6 year old boy got caught in rushing water and was carried through a culvert and six blocks before he popped up and was rescued. Two seals were found outside the zoo on a local street and one of the polar bears got loose. At least 9 animals drowned. The St. Louis River has risen 10 feet overnight. I've never seen anything like it. My son is on ambulance call and told the hospital if they need a transfer to Duluth, there's no road open to get there, so any transfer has to go south. My grandson called to check up on me - he was helping sandbag in Moose Lake. Lots of water there too. We're expecting more rain tonight. Dave, I can now relate to your recent experience. I expect to miss open knitting tomorrow. I go 20 miles up the North Shore and roads are washed out up there too. I'll dig around for a new project to tackle - and hope for sunshine and dry weather.
> ...


Be interesting to see if this event shows up in our news. Hope you can get through OK!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Have I missed something? I know Dave has been planning a trip to the US, but is it imminent? I agree it is great how one can converse over the ocean and continent![/quote]
_______________________________
I had to go back and find this. Sure don't want to trust my memory tonight and now I see he is not heading to Valencia, but F1. I think I'd better get off. Not familiar with all these racing terms and Dave is our #1 on here. I was sure he was going to Valencia. Myfanwy, we are just going to have to live closer to one another. No way around it.
Daralene
Ok, it's early I know, but I'd better get off here and get some rest.

FireballDave wrote:
This weekend F1 heads to Valencia for the Grand Prix of Europe, I've decided to decorate my table with EU Flag napkin rings:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89733-1.html#1681213

Hope you like the design.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave love the cozy, but have to say that I am guilty of using the cozys for decorations in other rooms besides the kitchen and dining area :lol: Mom has several of her favorites in her room, they are on plastic eggs from Easter. Of course my DS and his friends have them all over their house. He keeps asking me if I can make anything in a Star Wars them.. HA! I told him that if it isn't racing right now, I doubt it, he just laughed. 
The history you share blows my mind, I love all the stories and history from all parts of the world, Thank you for sharing!!! Please don't stop!!
Thank you all for your prayers and words of encouragement, I actually toe touched today it wasn't the most comfortable but it's progress for sure!! Soon I'll be hiking along my favorite river again!! Or better yet, be able to hook up my camper and get away to the peace and quiet of the woods!!! 
Please say prayers for the firemen in Colorado, I found out today that the ranch that I left my horses on has been evacuated along with another ranch. The fire is the Little Sand fire in Pagosa Springs, Co (San Juan Mtns) 13 miles (as the crow flies) from town. The lodge that I ran is on pre evacuation, ready to leave at a moments notice. The horses (all 97 of them) have been evacuated, the cows have been transported to another area miles away. I know there are major fires going on in many states, I keep the firemen and the homeowners in my prayers.

Hope everyone is feeling better that have been ill, wishes for days and nights free of pain. 
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Just gotta say, it's a good thing I'm not the navigator for Dave's trip. :lol: :shock:


Have I missed something? I know Dave has been planning a trip to the US, but is it imminent? I agree it is great how one can converse over the ocean and continent![/quote]
_______________________________
I had to go back and find this. Sure don't want to trust my memory tonight and now I see he is not heading to Valencia, but F1. I think I'd better get off. Not familiar with all these racing terms and Dave is our #1 on here. I was sure he was going to Valencia. Myfanwy, we are just going to have to live closer to one another. No way around it.
Daralene
Ok, it's early I know, but I'd better get off here and get some rest.

FireballDave wrote:
This weekend F1 heads to Valencia for the Grand Prix of Europe, I've decided to decorate my table with EU Flag napkin rings:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89733-1.html#1681213

Hope you like the design.

Dave[/quote]

mmmm, But who is moving which way???!!! Like the idea of the pianist though!!!, Mum bungled my musical education, when we moved out here, and when I asked either for flute or harp lessons, she did a metaphorical hands in air, and nothing transpired.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


_____________________________________
I hope you can find someone to help you. I would love to see a picture.[/quote]

I just have to give up on some. It tries to get it and that circle keeps turning, but the picture never gets posted. And cut and paste does not work.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Dave, my library does not have this book. There are others by Christopher Hibbert, one on Queen Victoria which I think I will check out.

Flockie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Saw the dear out today, a mother and two babies and now I can enjoy the beauty of them without thinking of them eating my lilies.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Saw your spelling mistake and thought of the dear deer (especially the babies) and then thought if they were expensive to buy they would dear dear deer. How clear can our language be! Or how about 'Oh dear, how dear are the dear deer'


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had word that DD's flight has arrived and the grandparents have retrieved her, so she is off on her six-week adventure with them--good news, for a change. We have another fire...this one is about 20 or so miles from us, on the river, and his ex can see the smoke from her front door. The livestock was being evacuated and multiple agencies are already on scene, scooping water from the river and working to contain it. I don't know how many fires that makes now, and though monsoon season is supposed to start soon, we have no rain in the forecast; dry storms may happen, however, and that's the last thing we need, as the lightning starts fires. Sigh. And I hear about the floods (saw the seals on the news!), and I wonder why we can't seem to get a balance.

Ah, life can be perplexing. However, I shall knit on and hope for the best (the fire near us should actually be dealt with fairly quickly, I expect). I send good thoughts for all and hope everyone is doing as well.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Myfanwy, we are just going to have to live closer to one another. No way around it.
Daralene
Ok, it's early I know, but I'd better get off here and get some rest.

mmmm, But who is moving which way???!!! Like the idea of the pianist though!!!, Mum bungled my musical education, when we moved out here, and when I asked either for flute or harp lessons, she did a metaphorical hands in air, and nothing transpired.[/quote]

Well... when you two decide let me know.. I'll see about relocating also.. with C and Mom we should have a blast!! I play trumpet, used to sing.. but voice left long ago, LOL. Now I sing solo... so low no one can hear me
;-) C also plays piano! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


And here was me thinking the weather would be nice once I got there.
But the photo is wondeful. 
Someone was asking what we are knitting. what I have on my lap right now is a wrapghan- it is keeping me warm while I knit. It's almost long enough to cover my legs so ideal for today. Not sure it has stopped raining in the last 18 hours and currently only about 11C (very cold for us). However no problems with flodding in this area, though I have heard that out about an hours drive there is some flooding. But nothing significant. Very definately winter today


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Someone was asking what we are knitting. what I have on my lap right now is a wrapghan- it is keeping me warm while I knit. It's almost long enough to cover my legs so ideal for today. Not sure it has stopped raining in the last 18 hours and currently only about 11C (very cold for us). However no problems with flodding in this area, though I have heard that out about an hours drive there is some flooding. But nothing significant. Very definately winter today


And we hit 100F today. That alone reminds me how far apart we are--but we still manage to come together here!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave and all my KP friends. Sorry I haven't been on lately but since I started P.T. I haven't been able to get around so this week I stopped it. It had my back messed up and my rotarcuff where I couldn't type. 

I also have terrible news sorry to say. My sweet dachshund drowned last night in our pool. He was blind and deaf and never went near the pool only in placed he knew. He wasn't out long but out long enough. I tried CPR and everything I could then held him for a half hour and talked and said my goodbyes, His name was Oscar Myer and 15 1/2 yrs old. Tony our other dachshund doesn't realize what has happened as of yet I don't think. We buried him in our backyard last night about 10:00 p.m. I need to find a cross somewhere to put up in his memory and lay his tags there. I hope I didn't bring sadness to everyone but I needed to share. I'm truly sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and all my KP friends. Sorry I haven't been on lately but since I started P.T. I haven't been able to get around so this week I stopped it. It had my back messed up and my rotarcuff where I couldn't type.
> 
> I also have terrible news sorry to say. My sweet dachshund drowned last night in our pool. He was blind and deaf and never went near the pool only in placed he knew. He wasn't out long but out long enough. I tried CPR and everything I could then held him for a half hour and talked and said my goodbyes, His name was Oscar Myer and 15 1/2 yrs old. Tony our other dachshund doesn't realize what has happened as of yet I don't think. We buried him in our backyard last night about 10:00 p.m. I need to find a cross somewhere to put up in his memory and lay his tags there. I hope I didn't bring sadness to everyone but I needed to share. I'm truly sorry.


I am truly sorry to hear of the old fellow's passing- it is such a shock when they die. Good that you have somewhere to keep his memory. Will you get a companion for Tony, or is it too soon to think of such?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Lately your temperatures have been consistently lower than ours! It is very grey today, but at least not actually raining. I have kept the dogs inside, because the Corgi, in particular is getting so filthy. He has made himself a six metre mud bath, where he patrols the fence!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Be interesting to see if this event shows up in our news. Hope you can get through OK!!!


Sure it won't here- our much more minor flooding will be the news I'm sure. But then I only listen to the samll news broadcasts on the commercial radio so even more unlikely. Still raining here. But it sure does sound bad. Wonder if the seals and polar bear swam out?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a shame some of the flood water can't fall in your area! (well your horses area).


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, your sunset picture is to die for! That is one of my 'bucket list' goals, to live where I can see a view like that every evening. Sigh, back to work.
> ...


That is indeed a gorgeous picture. It takes me right back to the wonderful vacation we took with friends several years ago to Tahiti, Moorea and Rarotonga. I absolutely fell in love with Moorea--it is incredibly beautiful.
The ophthamologist gave me the thumbs up--no need to go under the knife yet!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Glad to hear that!!


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Daralene and Judy, Once again, thanks for your concern. We're used to blizzards where after a few days, you're shoveled out and everything returns to normal. I'm sure it will take months and millions of dollars to repair roads, bridges, railroad tracks etc. And I really feel sorry for all the people who will have to deal with pumping water out of their homes, then disinfect and repair before they can get back in. I'm thankful that I didn't flood out and will simply be inconvenienced when getting around. 
Dave, I love your cozy cosy cosy. How clever - love your wit.
Marriane, I'm glad that you and Cindi have received good news. My GD also got good news. She did not tear her ACL, just the casing around it, so the surgeon was able to clean out torn cartelege and the membrane. Her recovery time will be much shorter than anticipated. We got her home from the hospital and the first thing she asked was when she could play softball again. Oh to have the recuperative powers of a 14 year old.
Joe, I hope you enjoyed your birthday. Happy belated birthday to you. Get better soon.
Loved all the pictures and recipes - some new pictures to save and recipes to add to the recipe box.
My grandson called again to tell me about his week at Boys State - the focus was learning about government. He was elected to the city council, then nominated to run for the Senate. He won the election and along with all the others had to submit a bill to be considered for enactment. Only six were passed, his being one. Finally, he was nominated to be Chief Justice of the Supreme Court. Quite a career track for one week at age 17. He said he really enjoyed spending time with peers who enjoyed studying issues beyond sound bites.
I'm beat and need to curl up with a book for a bit. So far, no more rain. Hope this round misses us. Have a great day/night everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


It's so wet here I think Ringo would be sopping wet but clean if he was outside here. But al least I don't have to knit socks becaused it is too hot to knit anything else. I would rather cold weather than hot. This is the type of day when a fire (inside int he right palce of course) would be lovely. I rather like days like today. Have been out for a walk, to meet DD for breakfast. Consdiered cancelling but she had to go out anyway so we went ahead. ANd no good driving as parking would have been difficult as close to the city centre. but it has got wetter since then.. And need to go to the library once I finish the book (will drive there). Thats if I ever get the book fisnihed. KP is so busy I'm still trying to catch up with last nights postings.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a shame some of the flood water can't fall in your area! (well your horses area).


__________________________
I'm sure we would have loved to send most of the 10 inches we got to douse the fires.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > What a shame some of the flood water can't fall in your area! (well your horses area).
> ...


And we've only had about 1 1/2 inchs and yet I don't htink it has stopped since yeasterday eveining (and it now just after12.30 pm.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Oscar, he's watching over you now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love all the history you give us Dave, please keep it coming. 

Well all, need to get some sleep, have to go run errands with a friend tomorrow and a little packing and cleaning yet to do, so I'll see you all in the morning. 

Hope all stay dry that are getting too much rain and those with forest fires and drought get much needed rain soon.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I went to The British Museum of Fine Arts and saw the marbles of Greece and the Rosetta Stone and all the Egytian mummies etc. I only had 8 days the last trip in 2000 but I squeezed in as much as possible. I don't remember the man''s name that went in the title before the marbles. Do you know? Just curious.
> ...


Dave, you're anything but boring. I can't help but think how much my Mum would have enjoyed your mini history lessons--she was an avid student of British history.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder if Oscar knew it was time and chose the pool? Sorry about his loss you will miss him.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Oscar. I cannot imagine how difficult that was. I had a 17 1/2 year old toy poodle that was blind and deaf also. He had fallen in the pool several times, but I had been outside and able to get him out. I finally started going out with him every time. I guess I got in the habit, because I still go out with the dogs. My heart races every time one of the dogs gets near the edge. I have a 1 year old labradoodle that fell in the pool once. We are going to teach him how to get out and then he can go swimming. My lab would go outside on a hot day and get on the steps and swim in circles to cool off. It was funny to watch! I still miss him and the little poodle and it has been almost 3 years.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Beautiful, Gingerwitch. Would that be a peach color? It's really beautiful, whatever the color.
> 
> I'm not even going to ask about the name, as I have no idea how roses are named except for the Mrs. Minnevar, which I may have misspelled. Loved that movie. Sue/d
> 
> ...


I think you might describe the color as buttery apricot with undertones of caramel, which makes the name particularly apposite! (Julia Child not Childs!)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've just posted my latest egg cosy design at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89456-1.html#1675765
> 
> ...


I love your new egg cosy Dave!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I can't tell you Strawberry4 how sorry I am about Oscar. It's so hard to say goodbye to a long time dear pet like that. They take the place of a child for someone like me who has no children, and it breaks my heart to hear of your loss. 

It was good to know what has been going on with you though. I was wondering where you were. My prayers are with you and I hope the K P works for you, also. Sue/dandy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry4u - i am so sorry about your oscar myer - dogs become part of the family and when they leave they take a part of us with them - hope the other dog doesn't get too upset.

i had three dogs and one of them died - the other two grieved like i never thought possible - it took them months to get over looking for him.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and all my KP friends. Sorry I haven't been on lately but since I started P.T. I haven't been able to get around so this week I stopped it. It had my back messed up and my rotarcuff where I couldn't type.
> 
> I also have terrible news sorry to say. My sweet dachshund drowned last night in our pool. He was blind and deaf and never went near the pool only in placed he knew. He wasn't out long but out long enough. I tried CPR and everything I could then held him for a half hour and talked and said my goodbyes, His name was Oscar Myer and 15 1/2 yrs old. Tony our other dachshund doesn't realize what has happened as of yet I don't think. We buried him in our backyard last night about 10:00 p.m. I need to find a cross somewhere to put up in his memory and lay his tags there. I hope I didn't bring sadness to everyone but I needed to share. I'm truly sorry.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the dear out today, a mother and two babies and now I can enjoy the beauty of them without thinking of them eating my lilies.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Myfanwy, we are just going to have to live closer to one another. No way around it.
> Daralene
> Ok, it's early I know, but I'd better get off here and get some rest.
> 
> mmmm, But who is moving which way???!!! Like the idea of the pianist though!!!, Mum bungled my musical education, when we moved out here, and when I asked either for flute or harp lessons, she did a metaphorical hands in air, and nothing transpired.


Well... when you two decide let me know.. I'll see about relocating also.. with C and Mom we should have a blast!! I play trumpet, used to sing.. but voice left long ago, LOL. Now I sing solo... so low no one can hear me
;-) C also plays piano! :lol:[/quote]
____________________________________
Ok, we'll get Myfanwy her harp, you can sing....so low....me too. In fact that's how DH and I met, I used to sing and he played for me when we were much younger, but not any more and there's a good reason for that, so Marianne, you an I could do our so low duets, so low no one can hear us.
Maybe we will have to find another island somewhere :idea: One that looks like Myfanwy's photo but isn't that hot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, we are just going to have to live closer to one another. No way around it.
> ...


____________________________________
Ok, we'll get Myfanwy her harp, you can sing....so low....me too. In fact that's how DH and I met, I used to sing and he played for me when we were much younger, but not any more and there's a good reason for that, so Marianne, you an I could do our so low duets, so low no one can hear us.
Maybe we will have to find another island somewhere :idea: One that looks like Myfanwy's photo but isn't that hot.[/quote]

Sounds promising- nothing like a dream!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> strawberry4u - i am so sorry about your oscar myer - dogs become part of the family and when they leave they take a part of us with them - hope the other dog doesn't get too upset.
> 
> i had three dogs and one of them died - the other two grieved like i never thought possible - it took them months to get over looking for him.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear the tragic news on the loss of your precious dog. How heartbreaking. Of course you needed to share. So hard as our dogs are members of the family. How cute he must have been. Not a good time with so much physical pain yourself. Take care, and again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


 Sounds promising- nothing like a dream!!![/quote]
Nana J
_______________________________________________
Yes, dreaming is what I am supposed to be doing but here I am awake again. I'm going back to bed now and see if sleep will come.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Our average annual rainfall can vary from 60-90 inches along the northern and central coastal strip of Oregon. July, August and September are our "dry" months but cold north-westerly winds and fog can put quite a damper on things in "high summer". September and October are generally considered to be ideal, especially when we have an "Indian Summer". Interestingly, I believe our rainfall compares to the Lake District in NW England.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To those ailing my prayers and thoughts for your recovery. It seems that many of us have been suffering lately.
Samoan sunset added to my desktop background.
So sorry to hear about the loss of property and the inconvenience of both fires and floods. Mother nature can deal some difficult times. What doesn't kills us makes us stronger and as we face difficult times ahead perhaps we need these events to strengthen us. I am glad that your animals were evacuated to safety. So sorry Strawberry4u about your pet that drowned, a personal trajedy. You have had a difficult time this year with your health also. 
May blessings come your way now. Joe so glad that you are
taking seriously a program for your recovery. Things will be easier soon I am sure. Dave the history lesson really enlightens us to the events that brought us where we are today and though history was not my favorite subject I find them of great interest from your tales, so quickly an concisely expounded. Beautiful sunset in Samoa. I wish I could go spend a year or so there as I am partial to these spectacular creations that Jehovah has made. 
Hobo remains on the run. I hope to see him soon. Marlark Marge..


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Either I didn't get sent the posts from yesterday or you lot were really chatty during the night (my time - have no idea when that is for most of you!  ) I had 8 pages to read this morning. I've been jotting down bits of your news as I go and now I've got a list to answer! Daralene, your jumpers are lovely, especially the one with the beads. NanaJ I don't know how you could knit one jumper with black wool, let alone four! Dave, your napkin ring is great as usual, I don't know how you keep coming up with new ideas. All of you with extreme weather you have my sympathies. In the UK we seem to spend a huge amount of time talking about the weather, but reading this site has made me realise just how moderate our climate is in comparison to many. Strawberry, so sorry to hear about the demise of your little dog. Gingerwitch, glad you're not going under the knife, but probably not as glad as you are! Marge, hope you're continuing to improve, and that Hobo turns up soon. My friend's cat has been missing for a week now and she's really upset. It's the not knowing what's happened that's the worst. Hope everyone is in for a good afternoon/ evening/ morning.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, we are just going to have to live closer to one another. No way around it.
> ...


____________________________________
Ok, we'll get Myfanwy her harp, you can sing....so low....me too. In fact that's how DH and I met, I used to sing and he played for me when we were much younger, but not any more and there's a good reason for that, so Marianne, you an I could do our so low duets, so low no one can hear us.
Maybe we will have to find another island somewhere :idea: One that looks like Myfanwy's photo but isn't that hot.[/quote]

I don't play or sing. My parents weren't interested in music lessons. However, I have excellent audience skills. I don't rattle candy wrappers, I don't talk to the person next to me, I stay in my seat, enjoy the music, and applaud at the end. Let me know if you can find a space for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I play piano, flute/piccolo, berry Sax, trombone, and base Clarinet, if we're starting a band. Flute and piano are my faves though. lol...I don't sing low, but as Judy Garland sang in Summer Stock, if you can't sing well, sing soft. lol...I try to sing soft. lol....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

wannabear said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I don't play or sing. My parents weren't interested in music lessons. However, I have excellent audience skills. I don't rattle candy wrappers, I don't talk to the person next to me, I stay in my seat, enjoy the music, and applaud at the end. Let me know if you can find a space for me.[/quote]

Awwww Wannabear, there is always a place for you!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I play piano, flute/piccolo, berry Sax, trombone, and base Clarinet, if we're starting a band. Flute and piano are my faves though. lol...I don't sing low, but as Judy Garland sang in Summer Stock, if you can't sing well, sing soft. lol...I try to sing soft. lol....


sounds like another wants to join in the fun!! Always welcome Poledra
;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

So terribly sorry about your Oscar, it is heartbreaking to loose a pet. Hope you are feeling better soon. 

Gingerwitch such wonderful news, no surgery!!! Always a blessing to hear those words  

Hobo is taking a longer adventure this time, hope he returns to you again soon. Hoping you are feeling better soon!!

I think I need to keep a pad and pen so I also can take notes on who is doing or feeling what so that I may comment.. by the time I get caught up on the reading, I'm lost to who I wanted to either give sympathy or congratulate and I sure wouldn't want to mix those up  :shock: :roll: 

However I do keep all my Tea Party friends in my prayers, hopefully once I am totally off the pain meds my brain will once again be reliable or at least a tad bit more accurate ;-)


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

good to hear all your notes this morning as I let Grandma's dogs out of their cages. She has been gone awhile now and I love her animals but will be glad to get them home to her when she returns as 6 dogs and 1 cat ia a bunch. Since this diverticulitis hitting me the day she left for our Aunt Christine's home in Pheonix it has been a bit of a job for us. However they both curl at my feet when I am in my chair and lovingly kiss my ankles and snuggle up to my toes it is so endearing. I do love them and will miss them too. Oh well enough on that.

I have a lovely grand piano and don't play anymore and I can barely play a hymn so I better get practicing if you gals are starting a band. Gosh I don't want to be left behind and I also played the trombone in college, but not really well. I can sing I think because I use to have the leads in all the musicals I was in a few years ago. We could do the play "Music Man". I played the lead in that twice and it was a thrill to do that part. 

I have been in many plays all through my career of teaching as I was a drama teacher and worked with language and learning of "regular" and "special" students all my career. I am glad it was there not now as I am into other things but nice to remember.

Nothing is worse or more boring than listening to an old teacher talk of the good old days. he he. 

Take care kids, joe p


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I can only play the paper and comb, but I can hum in tune if that's any use...? :?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll be in the audience with Wannabear, applauding & appreciating with her. Paula


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Lovely work, so pretty.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Judy, Thank you for your concern. I'm OK where I am (just a little water in the basement because the sump pump can't handle it all) but the city is a mess and an emergency has been declared. Major highways and road closed, many streets washed out, rivers running where no rivers should be, kayaking on major streets, sink holes everywhere, hundreds of cars under water, and people evacuated from their homes. A 6 year old boy got caught in rushing water and was carried through a culvert and six blocks before he popped up and was rescued. Two seals were found outside the zoo on a local street and one of the polar bears got loose. At least 9 animals drowned. The St. Louis River has risen 10 feet overnight. I've never seen anything like it. My son is on ambulance call and told the hospital if they need a transfer to Duluth, there's no road open to get there, so any transfer has to go south. My grandson called to check up on me - he was helping sandbag in Moose Lake. Lots of water there too. We're expecting more rain tonight. Dave, I can now relate to your recent experience. I expect to miss open knitting tomorrow. I go 20 miles up the North Shore and roads are washed out up there too. I'll dig around for a new project to tackle - and hope for sunshine and dry weather.


You have my sympathy, it's the mess the rains leave behind that really takes the time to fix. We were lucky where I live, but a lot of homes were wrecked. It bucketed down again last night and we're in for several days of showers, hopefully it will stay at level the drainage systems can handle, the ground is thoroughly water-logged.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Dave you are quite the historian. I love to read now but when I was a kid I sadly didn't. However, my great grandfather use to sit me on his knee and tell me of some stories he had as a Sheriff in Oklahoma. I wish I had the wherewithal back then to write it all down but I do remember one story he told me. He told me that he did help bring Geronimo in. He told me he was not proud to do that as he thought it was not the right thing to do but, as sheriff he had to take him from one end of his territory and turn him over to the sheriff of the next territory. If you had known my grandfather you would understand cause he was the kindest man I ever knew. He reminded me of Abraham Lincoln, not in the beard and all but he was tall and all legs which made him look even taller. He always took the time to talk to me and I only wish I would have known him longer. So since I've been grown I have suddenly become fascinated with history .


That's a great story, I'm involved with a couple of local history projects that are about getting older people into primary and junior schools so they can share their personl memories with children. Inter-generational workings are importanat since they maintain the oral tradition and there is a sense of shared inheritance with an area. Whilst I believe in the importance of a good understanding of national and international history, I also think it is worthwhile to acquire local knowledge since this underpins an individual's sense of belonging within a community.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, you have really gave me a bunch to think about. I will admit the program talked almost all that you mentioned I just jotted some ideas that stuck with me trying to hear from listening to my son and daughter in their various calls in the middle of the program.
> 
> You have a good point about the Elgin Marbles as the domino affect would be disastrous to any art collections.Do you have an idea of a book or a series of articles on the study of art from early Egyptian to the present that takes each period of history and talks about the clothing, the music, the art and statuary? I remember when I was in graduate school many years ago they had a few lectures on that idea of grouping all the things together to give a feeling of each age. I remember how interesting that was to me. I hope you don't mind all my questions but I am interested and you are not boring, you are "A Natural Treasure" as they say here in this country.


Unfortunately not, no single book could encompass such a vast subject without being a facile bullet-list, this is how we end up with silly ideas; the world _needs_ a greatest painting, it might as well be the _Mona Lisa_, it's as good a choice as any other!

Over breakfast ths morning, I set myself the task of jotting down as many periods, styles and artistic movements as I could in ten minutes, I got to 127 when time ran out. So what do we do? A couple of paragraphs and an example of each style? It might make for a pretty _coffee table picture book_, but it won't be much more than that; a highly subjective collection of pretty pretties, selected by a single person or group.

_History of Art_ as a subject, is one of the biggest there is, to understand it one has to understand the society that that produced; the economic and political history of peoples; their aspirations and their fears; the migration of ideas and social mores; even the available science and technology.

Take the colour blue, for centuries this pigment was made by carefully grinding up the semi-precious stone _Lapis lazuli_ to create the _ultramarine_ pigment, grind it too hard and the pigment turns muddy. The Madonna's robe in Renaissance paintings is coloured blue because it is the most expensive pigment, those paintings were commissioned by wealthy patrons seeking to demonstrate both their devotion to their religion, but also display their wealth. It was not until modern science came up with the _Gilston Process_ that a synthetic ultramarine could be produced cheaply and in volume. A vibrant blue suddenly became available and artists could use it at will, Yves Klein famously produced his wall-sized _Universal Blue_ canvasses. The scale of _Pop Art_ paintings by the likes of Lichtenstein and Rosenquist were only possible because of the availability of cheap acrylics, a tiny tube of ultramarine costs well over a hundred pounds, you can buy a bucket of acrylic blue for a tenner!

That's the problem Joe, if a quick glance at just one pigment takes up so much space, how does one put thousands of years into a single volume? I've been studying it for over four decades and have only scratched the surface. I have a general understanding from the stone age to the present day, but I'm only any good at a very narrow period of specialisation.

The V&A is the third largest museum in the world, it is the largest single collection of decorative and applied art ever assembled and is still growing, yet there are colossal gaps in the collection that need plugging. It has a massive website and you can find much there, it's as good as any place to start.

I'm sorry I can't give you the title of a single book that properly covers every period and eveery style around the world, it doesn't exist. If there was a one-hour tv special, with added space for _shopping opportunities from our sponsors_, it would be in every school and we could all pack up and go home!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> G'day all. Just after 10 a.m. Thursday in Adelaide, and it's pouring with rain, as it did through most of the night. Beautiful rose, Gingerwitch: reminds me that I have around 80 roses, mostly the David Austin variety, in need of pruning by mid-July at the latest. No chance of getting to them, or anything else outdoors, today. Dave, I visited both the V&A and the British museums when I was in London in May. Particularly wanted to see the fabric collection (William Morris designs, etc.) at the V&A, but they are no longer in one area but scattered throughout the museum. It seems that a photography display (which I also love) has taken over the area where the fabrics were once in a collection. My legs don't let me use too many flights of stairs these days, so I missed a lot due to limited time and stamina, but loved what I managed to see. Spent far too long in the beautiful gift shops looking for appropriate mementos and little gifts to bring home for loved ones. Wishing everyone a happy Thursday.


I'm glad you had fun, the V&A is a vast and confusing collection, hangings are changed to show the inter-relationship between different aspects of design. The William Morris room in the basement is a permanent feature if you fancy a cup of tea, he decorated one of the famous refreshment rooms when the museum was built. The textile collection ran out of space years ago and they've finally got round to moving it to a new home, it will make textile research easier, but it's a major undertaking and in the interim, as many key exhibits as possible have been put on display throughout the museum.

There are tales of people wandering the corridors for days!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Dave love the cozy, but have to say that I am guilty of using the cozys for decorations in other rooms besides the kitchen and dining area :lol: Mom has several of her favorites in her room, they are on plastic eggs from Easter. Of course my DS and his friends have them all over their house. He keeps asking me if I can make anything in a Star Wars them.. HA! I told him that if it isn't racing right now, I doubt it, he just laughed.
> The history you share blows my mind, I love all the stories and history from all parts of the world, Thank you for sharing!!! Please don't stop!!
> Thank you all for your prayers and words of encouragement, I actually toe touched today it wasn't the most comfortable but it's progress for sure!! Soon I'll be hiking along my favorite river again!! Or better yet, be able to hook up my camper and get away to the peace and quiet of the woods!!!
> Please say prayers for the firemen in Colorado, I found out today that the ranch that I left my horses on has been evacuated along with another ranch. The fire is the Little Sand fire in Pagosa Springs, Co (San Juan Mtns) 13 miles (as the crow flies) from town. The lodge that I ran is on pre evacuation, ready to leave at a moments notice. The horses (all 97 of them) have been evacuated, the cows have been transported to another area miles away. I know there are major fires going on in many states, I keep the firemen and the homeowners in my prayers.
> ...


I'm glad you like the little histories, I add them as and when I get time.

Don't worry about using the cosies as decoration, that's part of their purpose.

I'm glad things are improving, don't rush things, it's always counter-productive!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


There are some second-hand copies of _The English_ available on Amazon, he's a good writer and his book on Victoria is an excellent history. I hope you enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and all my KP friends. Sorry I haven't been on lately but since I started P.T. I haven't been able to get around so this week I stopped it. It had my back messed up and my rotarcuff where I couldn't type.
> 
> I also have terrible news sorry to say. My sweet dachshund drowned last night in our pool. He was blind and deaf and never went near the pool only in placed he knew. He wasn't out long but out long enough. I tried CPR and everything I could then held him for a half hour and talked and said my goodbyes, His name was Oscar Myer and 15 1/2 yrs old. Tony our other dachshund doesn't realize what has happened as of yet I don't think. We buried him in our backyard last night about 10:00 p.m. I need to find a cross somewhere to put up in his memory and lay his tags there. I hope I didn't bring sadness to everyone but I needed to share. I'm truly sorry.


I'm so sorry for your sad loss, dogs are such a part of the family. I'm sure you'll find a suitable memorial to remember him by.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've just posted my latest egg cosy design at:
> ...


Thank you, I hoped it would amuse everybody.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Me too, me too, me too, !!! 
I used to be a saloon singer with the most amazing pianist during the week and on the weekend we were joined by the bass player, and drummer and had a fabulous time. It was a supper club really, but I liked calling myself a saloon singer.  

I only play the tambourine and three cords on a guitar, but I could learn to play an instrument if I have too. 

Love what wannabear said about having excellent audience skills. very cute! dandy/sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'll be in the audience with Wannabear, applauding & appreciating with her. Paula


Me too, ceilings crack and graves open when I start singing!

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

wannabear said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I don't play or sing. My parents weren't interested in music lessons. However, I have excellent audience skills. I don't rattle candy wrappers, I don't talk to the person next to me, I stay in my seat, enjoy the music, and applaud at the end. Let me know if you can find a space for me.[/quote]

Poledra said, I play piano, flute/piccolo, berry Sax, trombone, and base Clarinet, if we're starting a band. Flute and piano are my faves though. lol...I don't sing low, but as Judy Garland sang in Summer Stock, if you can't sing well, sing soft. lol...I try to sing soft. lol....

Kaye
www.cablesnlace.etsy.com
www.kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
_________________________________

OK you are both in. I think the opening wrappers at the right time could be percussion since we don't have a drummer. Wow Poledra, you sure are talented!!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Do you love the rain and the sound of rain? I hope so!! I met a man in Spain from the NW part who was living in Barcelona and he missed the rain and peaceful sound of it.

Interesting that your weather is similar to NW England. We found the southern part of Ireland to be tropical with white sand beaches and tropical plants. I understand the southern part of England is like this too. When we were in the Hawaiian Islands, the one island, I think Kauai, one side of this island was one of the dryest spots and the other side one of the wettest spots on the earth. Here we are experiencing draughts in parts of the US and elsewhere with horrible fires and flooding in other parts. As we know, flooding in the UK. On our deck it was already over 100F in the sun at 10 am. We have had rain, so things are green and surviving but the humidity is high. I won't complain though. Just wish I had a pool. You must be so glad when you get sunny weather. That's one thing about having cloudy, rainy weather, you really know how to appreciate those beautiful, sunny days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Right now it's blowing a gale here and so cold I've had to switch the heating back on.......summer? :roll:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Dave you are quite the historian. I love to read now but when I was a kid I sadly didn't. However, my great grandfather use to sit me on his knee and tell me of some stories he had as a Sheriff in Oklahoma. I wish I had the wherewithal back then to write it all down but I do remember one story he told me. He told me that he did help bring Geronimo in. He told me he was not proud to do that as he thought it was not the right thing to do but, as sheriff he had to take him from one end of his territory and turn him over to the sheriff of the next territory. If you had known my grandfather you would understand cause he was the kindest man I ever knew. He reminded me of Abraham Lincoln, not in the beard and all but he was tall and all legs which made him look even taller. He always took the time to talk to me and I only wish I would have known him longer. So since I've been grown I have suddenly become fascinated with history .
> ...


I agree with this Dave and love it that you are involved in such a worthwhile endeavor. My aunt, who is 94 remembers the depression. I found out so many incredible things from her and an uncle from Vancouver who has since passed. My relatives asked me how I learned these things and all I did was spend time with them, ask questions and listen.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


It finally stopped raining about an hour ago, the next lot is expected at 10pm, it really is dismal!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Poledra said, I play piano, flute/piccolo, berry Sax, trombone, and base Clarinet, if we're starting a band. Flute and piano are my faves though. lol...I don't sing low, but as Judy Garland sang in Summer Stock, if you can't sing well, sing soft. lol...I try to sing soft. lol....

Kaye
www.cablesnlace.etsy.com
www.kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
_________________________________

OK you are both in. I think the opening wrappers at the right time could be percussion since we don't have a drummer. Wow Poledra, you sure are talented!!!![/quote]

Well, it was a matter of necessity, lol...I started out on clarinet when I was 8 but it only took 1 week to figure out I was better suited to the flute, then in 6th grade we couldn't get anyone who was willing to play trombone, it wasn't a "cool" instrument so I volunteered, by the next year they had 3 people sign up to play so I said, that's it, I'm back to flute. lol...Then in highschool we really needed a berry sax in one song, (it's a very small school) since I already knew clarinet I was a shoe in, so I played flute, piccolo, and sax in one concert, the next year it was bass clarinet,lol...It was interesting trying to juggle 3 instruments. but I'm always up for a challenge. 
When I was 16 I walked by a piano everyday and one day it dawned on me, if I wanted to learn just sit my butt down, figure out where middle C is and go from there. lol...I was playing 1 Tin Soldier Marched Away that afternoon. lol..
My family tease me that for someone so musically inclined I sure can't carry a tune to sing. lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love listening to older relatives and friends telling stories of their lives when they were growing up and through the years, so much history learned that way. I think it makes history more fun because it becomes personal.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> > Judy, Thank you for your concern. I'm OK where I am (just a little water in the basement because the sump pump can't handle it all) but the city is a mess and an emergency has been declared. Major highways and road closed, many streets washed out, rivers running where no rivers should be, kayaking on major streets, sink holes everywhere, hundreds of cars under water, and people evacuated from their homes. A 6 year old boy got caught in rushing water and was carried through a culvert and six blocks before he popped up and was rescued. Two seals were found outside the zoo on a local street and one of the polar bears got loose. At least 9 animals drowned. The St. Louis River has risen 10 feet overnight. I've never seen anything like it. My son is on ambulance call and told the hospital if they need a transfer to Duluth, there's no road open to get there, so any transfer has to go south. My grandson called to check up on me - he was helping sandbag in Moose Lake. Lots of water there too. We're expecting more rain tonight. Dave, I can now relate to your recent experience. I expect to miss open knitting tomorrow. I go 20 miles up the North Shore and roads are washed out up there too. I'll dig around for a new project to tackle - and hope for sunshine and dry weather.
> ...


Our ground has pretty much been soaked since our flood last September, and here in the flood plain it is always a worry.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, I must admit I know that putting all the styles in one book is impossible that is obvious to me. I was asking for your experience in the art field of books that generalize groups or periods where styles of music, physical art, literature, and common dress are grouped together that Identify that period.

I am not asking for exhaustive study of each and every period of history only the characteristics, does that make sense to you? 

thanks for your comments though they are appreciated,

joe p


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Worked in the garage this morning. It got really hot! I hope I sweated out some of the impurities in my body! All 3 dogs went to the groomer today. They look and smell great! They are very tired and are sleeping except when I get up. I may take a nap with them!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> > Judy, Thank you for your concern. I'm OK where I am (just a little water in the basement because the sump pump can't handle it all) but the city is a mess and an emergency has been declared. Major highways and road closed, many streets washed out, rivers running where no rivers should be, kayaking on major streets, sink holes everywhere, hundreds of cars under water, and people evacuated from their homes. A 6 year old boy got caught in rushing water and was carried through a culvert and six blocks before he popped up and was rescued. Two seals were found outside the zoo on a local street and one of the polar bears got loose. At least 9 animals drowned. The St. Louis River has risen 10 feet overnight. I've never seen anything like it. My son is on ambulance call and told the hospital if they need a transfer to Duluth, there's no road open to get there, so any transfer has to go south. My grandson called to check up on me - he was helping sandbag in Moose Lake. Lots of water there too. We're expecting more rain tonight. Dave, I can now relate to your recent experience. I expect to miss open knitting tomorrow. I go 20 miles up the North Shore and roads are washed out up there too. I'll dig around for a new project to tackle - and hope for sunshine and dry weather.
> ...


Here is a question that most likely it would take forever to learn the answer to, other than by asking a native. Since London is on a river, and rivers are downhill and the water goes to them, are you getting swampy because of so much population and development, or is it pretty flat there even with the river being the low point?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, I must admit I know that putting all the styles in one book is impossible that is obvious to me. I was asking for your experience in the art field of books that generalize groups or periods where styles of music, physical art, literature, and common dress are grouped together that Identify that period.
> 
> I am not asking for exhaustive study of each and every period of history only the characteristics, does that make sense to you?
> 
> ...


The scale of the subject is the problem, it's just too unwieldy. The problem with ony looking at the characteristics, is that they're completely meaningless without understanding the social, economic and political background that gave rise to a particular expression. All one ends up with is a sort of _Theme-Park Theory of Art History_, a place were nothing must bore or baffle a nine year old child. Worse still, one can end up with the _Antiques Roadshow Theory of Art History_ And do you know how much it's worth?

The way things look is a consequence of the economic, social and political forces that create the environment that supports them. The way a style is used and the methods and materials used to produce an item are frequently dependent upon the science and technology at that time.

To illustrate this, let's look at a tiny architectural feature, the _triglyph_. These verticallly channelled tablets on a Doric frieze appear on the eariest examples of Classical Greek buildings, continue through the Roman ere and are still used to-day. We know these were a very early device because they can be seen at Paestum on the first _Temple of Hera_, constructed around 550BCE. So why are they there? The answer is that the Greeks were copying earlier wooden structures, the triglyphs are echoing the appearance of the ends of beams of wood. Without that understanding, the triglyph is meaningless, the Greeks had changed the building material, but retained the original appearance.

Now let's skip two and a half thousand years to more recent times, let's look at domestic furntiture and technology in the twentieth century. When we go to a large store to buy electrical goods, we see they are divided into _White Goods_ and _Brown Goods_, the former are kitchen and laundry items, the latter refers to radios and televisions. To understand why this is, we need to understand that the new technology of radios and gramophones was being brought into the drawing room, it looked out of place with all the traditional furniture so manutacturers clad their cutting-edge technology in traditionally made wooden cabinets; radiograms and televisions looked like cocktail cabinets and sideboards to fit in with the rest of the room. Even when the new plastics were used, it was manufactured to look like the wood it was replacing.

Exactly the same logic as the Greeks at Paestum, simply being able to recognise something tells one nothing. Why things look the way they do, is far more important than simply pulling a label out of mid-air, any filing-clerk can do that and be totally oblivious to the contents of the files.

There is one book you might find useful, _Hall's Dictionary of Subjects and Symbols in Art_ de-codes motifs and forms, it's particularly good on classical and religious symbolism. The necessity for its existence is our ability to read and write text. It isn't a style-book, but it will at least explain what is you're looking at and something of its meaning.

The History of Art is a difficult subject that sprawls messily across a great many fields and disciplines, there are no short-cuts that work. I can offer the advice given to me by one my school-teachers when I was eleven, "Start by reading Ovid's _Metamorphoses_ and keep reading until your final breath", he was right, it is the only way to get to grips with it.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I was going to remark, Dave, that history is taught in such a deadly boring way that it puts the most dedicated scholars off, and I didn't become interested in history until after school, when I was getting smart enough to see I didn't know everything yet. Did you see the series The Day the Universe Changed? That was fascinating from one end to the other. 

As for Art History, that is unknown below college level. I cheated and read ahead on that one.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Gail said:
> ...


The area of Greater London is vast, over 600 square miles, the centre is built up an all of the tributaries of the Thames are controlled, many are sent underground. There were swampy areas until quite recently, but the nineteenth century construction of the two great embankments which are on top of the main sewerage systems and on the North side the Circle and District underground railway lines, drained the last swampy areas in the centre. Appropriately the area around the Houses of Parliament was a swamp, the perfect environment for pond-life!

London is like a tea cup, inside a soup bowl, inside a soup tureen. I live on the outer ridge at an elevation of about 300ft, so I can see across the whole of London on a clear day. From the river, parts of London rise quite sharply. The Thames, although tidal with a rise of over twenty feet, is heavily controlled, the Thames Barrier protcts the city from tidal surges and many drainage systems take water down to where it can flow out to the sea.

Having said that, London is falling as a consequence of the last ice age, the emankment had to be raised some years ago to deal with this. As water levels continue to rise, plans are being made for a second more powerful and higher barrier.

So no, it isn't turning into a swamp, but the ground in the parks and woodlands is very soggy underfoot!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Ooooh - I wasn't using 'swampy' in the literal sense but in the matter of streets flooding and so on. So you're on the edge of the tureen? Pretty safe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I was going to remark, Dave, that history is taught in such a deadly boring way that it puts the most dedicated scholars off, and I didn't become interested in history until after school, when I was getting smart enough to see I didn't know everything yet. Did you see the series The Day the Universe Changed? That was fascinating from one end to the other.
> 
> As for Art History, that is unknown below college level. I cheated and read ahead on that one.


I'm a great fan of James Burke and his style of delivery, one of the truly great communicators of ideas.

I was lucky, I had a classical education, so I grew up with it, there was no escaping history in a school founded in the fifteenth century!

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and all my KP friends. Sorry I haven't been on lately but since I started P.T. I haven't been able to get around so this week I stopped it. It had my back messed up and my rotarcuff where I couldn't type.
> 
> I also have terrible news sorry to say. My sweet dachshund drowned last night in our pool. He was blind and deaf and never went near the pool only in placed he knew. He wasn't out long but out long enough. I tried CPR and everything I could then held him for a half hour and talked and said my goodbyes, His name was Oscar Myer and 15 1/2 yrs old. Tony our other dachshund doesn't realize what has happened as of yet I don't think. We buried him in our backyard last night about 10:00 p.m. I need to find a cross somewhere to put up in his memory and lay his tags there. I hope I didn't bring sadness to everyone but I needed to share. I'm truly sorry.


I'm so sorry to read of your loss of Oscar. Pets are so much a part of our family and I know you will miss him.

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Ooooh - I wasn't using 'swampy' in the literal sense but in the matter of streets flooding and so on. So you're on the edge of the tureen? Pretty safe.


I'm right on the Southern edge of Greater London, there are further ridges to the South of me, but they are outside of the Metropolitan area.

I can take you to a swamp if you want, there are still a couple around!

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Gingerwitch, that is great news for you that no surgery will be needed now. Take care.

Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be in the audience with Wannabear, applauding & appreciating with her. Paula
> ...


Dave, you got me laughing hysterically with this comment!

I don't play any instruments, but used to sing in high school glee club. I sing along to my CD's in the car. Like the old saying, if you can't sing well, at least sing out loud! Maybe I will just sing solo (so low) with Marianne and Wannabear.

Flockie


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

No, Flockie, I don't even sing so low. I can whistle, though, come to think of it. So when they're performing the theme of The Andy Griffith Show I can be right up there with them.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh - I wasn't using 'swampy' in the literal sense but in the matter of streets flooding and so on. So you're on the edge of the tureen? Pretty safe.
> ...


I don't know when I've received a nicer invitation. However, maybe you should come over here, because we have -

http://www.northeast-nc.com/dismalswamp/


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Can't believe it's almost the weekend. Time does fly when you are retired! Since school is out I'm not working at all. Except around the house! Lots to do there! My DD is planning on getting her own apartment, when she knows she has a job! I think it is time. I will miss her, but it will probably be good for both of us.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

wannabear said:


> No, Flockie, I don't even sing so low. I can whistle, though, come to think of it. So when they're performing the theme of The Andy Griffith Show I can be right up there with them.


Well then, sounds like a plan.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be in the audience with Wannabear, applauding & appreciating with her. Paula
> ...


_________________________________
Dandylion
Me too, me too, me too, !!!
I used to be a saloon singer with the most amazing pianist during the week and on the weekend we were joined by the bass player, and drummer and had a fabulous time. It was a supper club really, but I liked calling myself a saloon singer.

I only play the tambourine and three cords on a guitar, but I could learn to play an instrument if I have too.

Love what wannabear said about having excellent audience skills. very cute! dandy/sue

I can stand what I know. Its what I dont know that frightens me. ― Frances Newton
_________________________________________

But can you dance :?: I think we are getting enough people to have a chorus line. Maybe take it on the road.

Dandylion, you have been hiding your talents. Wow, I'm impressed. We can certainly use your singing. Dave, if you can't sing, the enthusiastic audience is always appreciated. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Or maybe we could let you sing. That would be interesting with ceilings cracking and graves opening. Now I think this is turning into a Broadway or London musical.

Wannabear, whistling is great. Do we have a harmonica player
Daralene :?:

Wow, I just saw that Flockie is joining us too with the so low you can't hear us group. We'll have to dress so pretty that nobody will notice.  If we're going to hit it big we have to get out the sunglasses and look the part.

Poledra said, I play piano, flute/piccolo, berry Sax, trombone, and base Clarinet, if we're starting a band. Flute and piano are my faves though. lol...I don't sing low, but as Judy Garland sang in Summer Stock, if you can't sing well, sing soft. lol...I try to sing soft. lol....
______________________
My goodness, this has to be such a wealth of talent. Dave, I think if we were really at your house we could put on a recital, well, it might be a little soft with the singers since we are all singing so low you can't hear us, except for our saloon singer :lol: We surely have a band we can put together. I'll put DH on the piano and he can conduct unless Dave wants to take up the baton.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy, that is so interesting that you have used boiling water also to kill weeds. Great minds think alike. At least we didn't burn ourselves in the process. That's probably why I've never read about doing this. Dangerous to the human too, but it sure worked. Saved my husband hours of work, but it was hours for me since I couldn't carry much water at a time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'll be in the audience with Wannabear, applauding & appreciating with her. Paula


As will I.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> OK you are both in. I think the opening wrappers at the right time could be percussion since we don't have a drummer. Wow Poledra, you sure are talented!!!!


Just give the audience saucepan lids!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Dave, I think if we were really at your house we could put on a recital, well, it might be a little soft with the singers since we are all singing so low you can't hear us, except for our saloon singer :lol: We surely have a band we can put together. I'll put DH on the piano and he can conduct unless Dave wants to take up the baton.


 I love singing but would also need to be in the solo group. But if we sang loudly we could knock Dave's house down if he wanted a new one. That would be an interesting insurnace claim. What were you all doing when the house fell down? Singing.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


When it rains at night, I sleep like a log! It is the most soothing sound in the world. But there are times when it gets really old, believe me! You're absolutely right about those wonderful, sunny days right after a couple of weeks of gray and gloom when everything is pristine and sparkles like a gem--we all walk around with silly grins on our faces and wouldn't be anywhere else in the world!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

flockie said:


> Gingerwitch, that is great news for you that no surgery will be needed now. Take care.
> 
> Flockie


Glaucoma was diagnosed about 15 years ago,unfortunately after damage had already occurred in my left eye. The drops are controlling things well enough at present but surgery is something that I have to look forward to at some point! Luckily, I have an excellent ophthamologist (better late than never) who tells me that when the time comes to take care of the cataracts, he will then do the glaucoma surgery. My vision is pretty good overall, now and then I walk into things but then I never did pay attention!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you Dave. I got my info. I appreciate your time and effort to give us all that information. I am off to bed. take care everyone.

Joe p



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I must admit I know that putting all the styles in one book is impossible that is obvious to me. I was asking for your experience in the art field of books that generalize groups or periods where styles of music, physical art, literature, and common dress are grouped together that Identify that period.
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy, that is so interesting that you have used boiling water also to kill weeds. Great minds think alike. At least we didn't burn ourselves in the process. That's probably why I've never read about doing this. Dangerous to the human too, but it sure worked. Saved my husband hours of work, but it was hours for me since I couldn't carry much water at a time.


My mother would routinely attack anthills with a boiling kettle. Now just imagine trying to knit cosies for all those tiny boiled ant eggs..........


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I am truly sorry to hear of the old fellow's passing- it is such a shock when they die. Good that you have somewhere to keep his memory. Will you get a companion for Tony, or is it too soon to think of such?[/quote]

No plans for a companion for Tony. He seems to be taking the absence of Oscar without much upset but it's only been a day. He might think he's at the Vet's. I'll just get him large stuffed animals or something to sleep with.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> strawberry4u - i am so sorry about your oscar myer - dogs become part of the family and when they leave they take a part of us with them - hope the other dog doesn't get too upset.
> 
> i had three dogs and one of them died - the other two grieved like i never thought possible - it took them months to get over looking for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if Oscar knew it was time and chose the pool? Sorry about his loss you will miss him.


That is what my sister said too.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry to hear about Oscar, he's watching over you now.


Thank You Poledra 65. That is so nice to hear and think of. We loved the little guy so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is tonight's sunset.
And on that note, good night everyone. 
Hugs.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sorry to hear about Oscar. I cannot imagine how difficult that was. I had a 17 1/2 year old toy poodle that was blind and deaf also. He had fallen in the pool several times, but I had been outside and able to get him out. I finally started going out with him every time. I guess I got in the habit, because I still go out with the dogs. My heart races every time one of the dogs gets near the edge. I have a 1 year old labradoodle that fell in the pool once. We are going to teach him how to get out and then he can go swimming. My lab would go outside on a hot day and get on the steps and swim in circles to cool off. It was funny to watch! I still miss him and the little poodle and it has been almost 3 years.


We teach the dogs where the steps are too. Oscar being blind and deaf didn't know where he was. It was a real shock he was even in that area. He had a set route he stuck to when he went out and I usually go out but I didn't and I do feel guilty about that. But he was always went the same area every time. He was such a character. When he was younger and we'd sing "I wish I was an Oscar Mayer weiner", he would come running from where ever he was jump on us and the tongue would lick up all over. Friends would laugh and love to sing it every time they came.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I can't tell you Strawberry4 how sorry I am about Oscar. It's so hard to say goodbye to a long time dear pet like that. They take the place of a child for someone like me who has no children, and it breaks my heart to hear of your loss.
> 
> It was good to know what has been going on with you though. I was wondering where you were. My prayers are with you and I hope the K P works for you, also. Sue/dandy


Thank You Dandylion. I know there will be an empty piece of my heart. I agree they are like our children.
I'm feeling better since I stopped P.T. I couldn't believe how it made my problems worse. I know it works for most people and I believe it going and I tried it for 2 1/2 mos. but I had to stop this week and see how I felt.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[

So sorry to hear the tragic news on the loss of your precious dog. How heartbreaking. Of course you needed to share. So hard as our dogs are members of the family. How cute he must have been. Not a good time with so much physical pain yourself. Take care, and again, so sorry for your loss.[/quote]

Thank you Daralene, I have a picture . He was so cute and so was his brother Tony.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

So sorry Strawberry4U about your loss. There really is only one solution when you are ready. It took me months after my last dog and I swore that I didn't want to go thru that again, but in time I missed the contribution that they made to my happiness each day. Hobo is different. I have built a shell to insulate me from real sorrow as I know that he searches for something. If he comes backm he's welcome, but I am not pining him. I am,however, curious as to where he goes and when and if he'll return. The history,Dave, is awesome. Strawberry, if PT has not helped try some gently progressive tai chi as it has really helped me in the past two years to maintain some degree of flexibility and build strength in between the bouts of fibro escalation. I can't tell you how much I recommend it. Tai chi for Health is available on DVD thru Amazon by Dr. Lam and is excellent. He, himself suffers from Rheumatoid Arthritis and developed his variation in the Sun Style with these problems in mind. Joe, here's hoping you will soon be well enough to enjoy some more interesting foods. Drink plenty of fluids, regardless of what you eat. Sam: Where are you? I am unaccustomed to missing your comments. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u so sorry to hear about Oscar Myer. I know he is in good hands and now can romp as a pup with my black lab, Mercury that I lost to stomach cancer (at the age of 5) 7 years ago. I can almost see them playing. Mercury always loved to play with smaller dogs. He went through withdrawals when a friend of ours broke up with his girl friend and she kept the dog which happened to be Mercury's best friend.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Strawberry-4U, so sad for you in the loss of your beloved Oscar - I feel your pain. Guys, I could join in the band playing the wabble board, a la Rolf Harris, if you think it would be a useful contribution!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > strawberry4u - i am so sorry about your oscar myer - dogs become part of the family and when they leave they take a part of us with them - hope the other dog doesn't get too upset.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here is tonight's sunset.
> And on that note, good night everyone.
> Hugs.


Thank You for the lovely sunset. I really appreciated it. Hope everyone slept well and God will bring you wonderful people a fantastic day and our Dave to start another fresh and enlightening Tea Party. If I haven't said it enough. I appreciate all you do Dave to make our TP so great. I also want to thank the wonderful participants and friends, with their warm hearts, caring attitudes that I've come to cherish. Thank You dear friends, Have a great Friday and weekend . Chat with you later!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> So sorry Strawberry4U about your loss. There really is only one solution when you are ready. It took me months after my last dog and I swore that I didn't want to go thru that again, but in time I missed the contribution that they made to my happiness each day. Hobo is different. I have built a shell to insulate me from real sorrow as I know that he searches for something. If he comes backm he's welcome, but I am not pining him. I am,however, curious as to where he goes and when and if he'll return. The history,Dave, is awesome. Strawberry, if PT has not helped try some gently progressive tai chi as it has really helped me in the past two years to maintain some degree of flexibility and build strength in between the bouts of fibro escalation. I can't tell you how much I recommend it. Tai chi for Health is available on DVD thru Amazon by Dr. Lam and is excellent. He, himself suffers from Rheumatoid Arthritis and developed his variation in the Sun Style with these problems in mind. Joe, here's hoping you will soon be well enough to enjoy some more interesting foods. Drink plenty of fluids, regardless of what you eat. Sam: Where are you? I am unaccustomed to missing your comments. Marlark Marge.


Thank You Marge. I will look up the video. I hope to enjoy foods since I'm afraid of what I eat. Since diagnosed borderline diabetic a couple of weeks ago my DH also. The doctor told me not to eat,potatoes,rice or pasta. The funny thing I usually don't eat those items. The medical field drop this bomb on you and off they go leaving you with no structural help. It's crazy. Yes where is our Sam. Again Thank you. Take care until we chat again


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read of your loss of Oscar. Pets are so much a part of our family and I know you will miss him.

Flockie[/quote]

Thank You Flockie for your sympathies. It truly means so much to me . May God Bless you all and watch over our furry children.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Strawberry4u so sorry to hear about Oscar Myer. I know he is in good hands and now can romp as a pup with my black lab, Mercury that I lost to stomach cancer (at the age of 5) 7 years ago. I can almost see them playing. Mercury always loved to play with smaller dogs. He went through withdrawals when a friend of ours broke up with his girl friend and she kept the dog which happened to be Mercury's best friend.


Sandy, I'm so sorry to hear about Mercury. It's amazing when you hear people say that dogs don't have feelings but us pet owners know better then that. They are amazing little creatures. They don't ask for anything but love and they give back so much of themselves. That is one of the reasons I find it so upsetting when people abuse them or move and leave them behind. I don't understand it's like leaving your child to fend for themselves.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


And, Wannabear, I live about 30 miles from the northern edge of the swamp in southeastern Virginia!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love listening to older relatives and friends telling stories of their lives when they were growing up and through the years, so much history learned that way. I think it makes history more fun because it becomes personal.


I agree. My mother told many stories of their lives during WW2 (she was 12 when it started) which I loved to hear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here gang, I just came across this, if you thought you had stash, well, just look. lol
http://www.home-ec101.com/ask-the-audience-the-motherload-of-yarn/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here gang, I just came across this, if you thought you had stash, well, just look. lol
> http://www.home-ec101.com/ask-the-audience-the-motherload-of-yarn/


I think someone was in my barn.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerwitch, that is great news for you that no surgery will be needed now. Take care.
> ...


_________________________________

That is so sad that damage had already occurred, but wonderful that you have a good opthamologist now and he is controlling things so you can have one surgery with the combined glaucoma and cataracts taken care of. I wonder what they do with the glaucoma surgery. Perhaps they make an opening larger so the pressure can escape?? To think people can go blind without the drops. A good reminder to all at the Tea Party to see their opthamologist. It seems to be rather symptomless until the damage occurs. So glad you are now being taken good care of.
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> [
> 
> So sorry to hear the tragic news on the loss of your precious dog. How heartbreaking. Of course you needed to share. So hard as our dogs are members of the family. How cute he must have been. Not a good time with so much physical pain yourself. Take care, and again, so sorry for your loss.


____________________________________________
Thank you Daralene, I have a picture . He was so cute and so was his brother Tony.[/quote]
____________________________________________
How precious. So much expression in that face. I love the story about singing "I wish I had an Oscar Meyer..." and how he would come running and kiss you. Sounds like you have lots and lots of great memories.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I think if we were really at your house we could put on a recital, well, it might be a little soft with the singers since we are all singing so low you can't hear us, except for our saloon singer :lol: We surely have a band we can put together. I'll put DH on the piano and he can conduct unless Dave wants to take up the baton.
> ...


_________________________
Wonderful, you can do the pan lids along with singing. I think we'd better leave Dave's home alone though
:roll: Just in case his insurance doesn't buy it. I have the feeling Dave has just the place he wants and just the way he wants it, or.........should we sing loud. LOL
Since we are talking about all this rain and Swamps, we could call ourselves something with Swamp in it. Hmmmm ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Here gang, I just came across this, if you thought you had stash, well, just look. lol
> ...


Oh my goodness. That grandma could have set up shop. It's funny, but my stash bothers me. It calls out my name and I hear Daralene being called......knit me, knit me. You are neglecting me, that other yarn is your favorite. I heard you, you said you loved that one and here I sit all alone. Talk about pressure.

Poledra, thanks for the Texas sunset.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

When it rains at night, I sleep like a log! It is the most soothing sound in the world. But there are times when it gets really old, believe me! You're absolutely right about those wonderful, sunny days right after a couple of weeks of gray and gloom when everything is pristine and sparkles like a gem--we all walk around with silly grins on our faces and wouldn't be anywhere else in the world!

gingerwitch
____________________________________________
You must have a lot of gorgeous complexions out there with less sun damage. I noticed that about a lot of English girls I met. 

Probably a lot of moss and mold to deal with too. Moss nice, mold, well depends on the species. Aah yes, the joy when the sun is finally visible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oscar and his brother, such sweet pups. Oscar Meyer is a good name for a dachshund.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


________________________________________

These swamps must abound with wildlife and different plant species. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Woke up to our 4th dog panting again trying to breathe. His name was Duffy. He had a congestive heart condition diagnosed by our vet. a few months ago. We had all his teeth removed as he had issues with them. He did really well after that for about two or three months but being 17 we think he was our only Laso and he was ready to go home we think. We had to take him to Emergency Vet Service in New Braunfels and had the vet put him down. He was in our arms and just drifted away and his tense little body relaxed and we kissed him and cried on our way to the Blazer.

Somebody dumped him at a truck stop and a couple gave them to our Grandmother and she gave him to us and we have had him over 11 years. He was about 5 when we got him. He was a good dog and say a little prayer for our Duffy. thanks.

BTW I have hardly any pain this morning and was able to eat breakfast. I AM SO GRATEFUL. Yes, Marge I am drinking plenty of liquids too. thanks y'all.

joe p


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

How do I see these pretty pictures of the items you guys make? I'm kind of slow figuring things out. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy, that is so interesting that you have used boiling water also to kill weeds. Great minds think alike. At least we didn't burn ourselves in the process. That's probably why I've never read about doing this. Dangerous to the human too, but it sure worked. Saved my husband hours of work, but it was hours for me since I couldn't carry much water at a time.


You can also get a sort of wand, that burns the weeds, but I find it simpler just to boil the water jug, and cart it in and out. I guess it depends how large an area you are trying to work on!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry Strawberry4U about your loss. There really is only one solution when you are ready. It took me months after my last dog and I swore that I didn't want to go thru that again, but in time I missed the contribution that they made to my happiness each day. Hobo is different. I have built a shell to insulate me from real sorrow as I know that he searches for something. If he comes backm he's welcome, but I am not pining him. I am,however, curious as to where he goes and when and if he'll return. The history,Dave, is awesome. Strawberry, if PT has not helped try some gently progressive tai chi as it has really helped me in the past two years to maintain some degree of flexibility and build strength in between the bouts of fibro escalation. I can't tell you how much I recommend it. Tai chi for Health is available on DVD thru Amazon by Dr. Lam and is excellent. He, himself suffers from Rheumatoid Arthritis and developed his variation in the Sun Style with these problems in mind. Joe, here's hoping you will soon be well enough to enjoy some more interesting foods. Drink plenty of fluids, regardless of what you eat. Sam: Where are you? I am unaccustomed to missing your comments. Marlark Marge.
> ...


Strawberry4u--so sorry for your loss and do hope Tony is okay. When we lost one of our young cats due to a horrific accident it was enlightening the way the other cats reacted. His mother never really grieved (she's introverted), his brother to whom he was so attached moped around but I think was mostly frightened, and the Daddy cat (we think--you never know for sure) was terribly upset and would lie on the spot where I buried him every day. Since his death, George, the dad, and Sooty, the brother, are bonded for life and do everything together including tag-teaming other cats who are foolish enough to venture into the yard!
You may be able to find a diabetic support group in your area through a clinic or the local hospital, and your insurance carrier should have some sort of program with guidelines for correct eating habits. This is completely manageable once you are given the tools to understand what's going on; I would look for a more caring G.P.if I were you.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Yes, Daralene, that is pretty much what they do, make a small hole to drain the accumulated fluid. I also cannot stress enough how important it is to see a qualified ophthalmologist at least occasionally as we age. That phoney-baloney "puff" test is completely useless as is the so called peripheral vision test where they move their finger around and you're supposed to say when you see it. It absolutely does not indicate if you have developing nerve damage as that can occur in any part of the eye. I had seen optometrists and opticians for years for my eye-glass prescription and not one of them had a clue anything was going on.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> When it rains at night, I sleep like a log! It is the most soothing sound in the world. But there are times when it gets really old, believe me! You're absolutely right about those wonderful, sunny days right after a couple of weeks of gray and gloom when everything is pristine and sparkles like a gem--we all walk around with silly grins on our faces and wouldn't be anywhere else in the world!
> 
> gingerwitch
> ____________________________________________
> ...


My so-called lawn is 75% moss, 20% buttercup, with the rest a sprinkling of daisy and clover! Grass?--Only in the flower beds!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Woke up to our 4th dog panting again trying to breathe. His name was Duffy. He had a congestive heart condition diagnosed by our vet. a few months ago. We had all his teeth removed as he had issues with them. He did really well after that for about two or three months but being 17 we think he was our only Laso and he was ready to go home we think. We had to take him to Emergency Vet Service in New Braunfels and had the vet put him down. He was in our arms and just drifted away and his tense little body relaxed and we kissed him and cried on our way to the Blazer.
> 
> Somebody dumped him at a truck stop and a couple gave them to our Grandmother and she gave him to us and we have had him over 11 years. He was about 5 when we got him. He was a good dog and say a little prayer for our Duffy. thanks.
> 
> ...


Oh Joe, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you have loads of happy memories of Duffy. We had to have our 14 year old golden retriever (Tarqui) put to sleep 24 years ago and I often still cry when I think of him. Take care,
Kate x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My pool has been invaded by numerus teens, this is the party that kicks off the summer. Will check back in when I can.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Woke up to our 4th dog panting again trying to breathe. His name was Duffy. He had a congestive heart condition diagnosed by our vet. a few months ago. We had all his teeth removed as he had issues with them. He did really well after that for about two or three months but being 17 we think he was our only Laso and he was ready to go home we think. We had to take him to Emergency Vet Service in New Braunfels and had the vet put him down. He was in our arms and just drifted away and his tense little body relaxed and we kissed him and cried on our way to the Blazer.
> 
> Somebody dumped him at a truck stop and a couple gave them to our Grandmother and she gave him to us and we have had him over 11 years. He was about 5 when we got him. He was a good dog and say a little prayer for our Duffy. thanks.
> 
> ...


That's so sad Joe, even tho' he was a good age. Do you bury him in your yard? I've had to do that for several cats and find it helps me with the grieving and to move on. The other animals will know and respect the site too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to our 4th dog panting again trying to breathe. His name was Duffy. He had a congestive heart condition diagnosed by our vet. a few months ago. We had all his teeth removed as he had issues with them. He did really well after that for about two or three months but being 17 we think he was our only Laso and he was ready to go home we think. We had to take him to Emergency Vet Service in New Braunfels and had the vet put him down. He was in our arms and just drifted away and his tense little body relaxed and we kissed him and cried on our way to the Blazer.
> ...


Funny how we're all different - we buried our cat (Charlie) in the garden after he was run over and I've never liked to be anywhere near the spot. Wish now (it was 9 years ago) that we'd not done it, although at the time our vet said, 'Do it, you won't regret it,' I'm afraid I do. Maybe it was to do with the way he died, I don't know if I'd have felt differently if he'd died peacefully?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, so sorry to hear the sad news...I still miss my little doxie, too (he passed in 2010). Pets really do have a way of getting into our lives and hearts and staying.

Gingerwitch, your lawn sounds lovely to me (no mowing, eh?). I have rocks in the front and dirt in the back with a couple of small yuccas and a Virginia creeper (how that thing survives, I do not know). 

Last night I finished the knitting on the shawl, and it's blocked and drying now. Off to the typing...always the typing!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, my friends, once again it took me all week to catch up. Just in time for the next Tea Party. Thanks to Dave for all his history lessons, reciepts and egg cozy/wrist bands. It has been a difficult week for me. The heat is horrible, nearly 100 degrees F and high humidity. Makes it so hard to breath.

We had a new roof put on and I worried about the men out in the hot sun. 

My friend's husband passed away on Sunday and that made me feel really down. She and Russ were very much in love even after 49 years. She will be OK I know but right now she is hurting and I can't help.

One good thing did happen this week.. I learned to cable. I am doing a baby sweater with a row of cables on each front panel. Only took me 40 years or so but I did it.

Hope the flooding and fires are under control by now.

Joe P. glad you're feeling better. Any time in the future you feel the urge to eat what is not good for you REMEMBER this session and ask yourself if it is really such a good idea.

Edith M


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear the sad news...I still miss my little doxie, too (he passed in 2010). Pets really do have a way of getting into our lives and hearts and staying.
> 
> Gingerwitch, your lawn sounds lovely to me (no mowing, eh?). I have rocks in the front and dirt in the back with a couple of small yuccas and a Virginia creeper (how that thing survives, I do not know).
> 
> Last night I finished the knitting on the shawl, and it's blocked and drying now. Off to the typing...always the typing!


Feel for you Sorlenna with the typing. I hadn't realised just what a job it was to try to write out a pattern until I was asked to do it for a waistcoat that I'd knitted for a teddy bear. I'd made it up and hadn't written any pattern down, so ended up having to knit another and try to remember and write down as I went along....never again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Woke up to our 4th dog panting again trying to breathe. His name was Duffy. He had a congestive heart condition diagnosed by our vet. a few months ago. We had all his teeth removed as he had issues with them. He did really well after that for about two or three months but being 17 we think he was our only Laso and he was ready to go home we think. We had to take him to Emergency Vet Service in New Braunfels and had the vet put him down. He was in our arms and just drifted away and his tense little body relaxed and we kissed him and cried on our way to the Blazer.
> 
> Somebody dumped him at a truck stop and a couple gave them to our Grandmother and she gave him to us and we have had him over 11 years. He was about 5 when we got him. He was a good dog and say a little prayer for our Duffy. thanks.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of Duffy's fate. It is a hard decision to have to make, but the drugs they use are very quick now. 
Glad things are coming right for your own health!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

KateB said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


If it's a reminder of the way he died, then perhaps you might have felt differently. However, I do think that we view and deal with death in many different ways; for me, a return to the earth of the physical body evokes a feeling of completeness and of the way in which all life forms are an expression of our Creator (however one may view this). I imagine that's part of the reason I love to garden.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feel for you Sorlenna with the typing. I hadn't realised just what a job it was to try to write out a pattern until I was asked to do it for a waistcoat that I'd knitted for a teddy bear. I'd made it up and hadn't written any pattern down, so ended up having to knit another and try to remember and write down as I went along....never again!


If my regular day job didn't involve so much typing, too, I think it would be much easier!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Here it is Friday afternoon again. Where did that week go? Dave will be making a fresh pot of tea in a while.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here gang, I just came across this, if you thought you had stash, well, just look. lol
> http://www.home-ec101.com/ask-the-audience-the-motherload-of-yarn/


I think I can beat that, but I just used a few ounces to make socks for Afghan kids, and hope to use a pound or so for seamen's vests.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerwitch, that is great news for you that no surgery will be needed now. Take care.
> ...


My DH has glaucoma but his opthamologist never once discussed surgery. What is the procedure - do you know? DH had a stroke 4 years ago which affected his optic nerve. He is completely blind in the left eye and only sees shadows with his right. He's still taking eye drops in both eyes for glaucoma. If there is any possibility that surgery could give him some sight in the right eye, I'd move heaven and earth to see that he could get it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> [
> 
> So sorry to hear the tragic news on the loss of your precious dog. How heartbreaking. Of course you needed to share. So hard as our dogs are members of the family. How cute he must have been. Not a good time with so much physical pain yourself. Take care, and again, so sorry for your loss.


Thank you Daralene, I have a picture . He was so cute and so was his brother Tony.[/quote]

Oscar looks like such a lovable dog. I'm so sorry to hear that he is gone.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so sorry to hear the sad news...I still miss my little doxie, too (he passed in 2010). Pets really do have a way of getting into our lives and hearts and staying.
> ...


It's incredibly time-consuming, that's why I post so few of my designs. There's so much checking involved!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joe - the decision to put down a dog even when necessary is so very hard to do - i truly feel your pain - have done it too many times myself. it is comforting to know they are not in pain anymore but oh the empty spot they leave. i bet you have some good memories that will make the missing easier.

sam



Joe P said:


> Woke up to our 4th dog panting again trying to breathe. His name was Duffy. He had a congestive heart condition diagnosed by our vet. a few months ago. We had all his teeth removed as he had issues with them. He did really well after that for about two or three months but being 17 we think he was our only Laso and he was ready to go home we think. We had to take him to Emergency Vet Service in New Braunfels and had the vet put him down. He was in our arms and just drifted away and his tense little body relaxed and we kissed him and cried on our way to the Blazer.
> 
> Somebody dumped him at a truck stop and a couple gave them to our Grandmother and she gave him to us and we have had him over 11 years. He was about 5 when we got him. He was a good dog and say a little prayer for our Duffy. thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Joe P, so sorry to hear about Duffy. I know you will miss him, our animals are so much a part of us. 

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello chaps and chappesses, sorry I'm a bit late this week, but I've just opened this week's _Knitting Tea Party_ with some sandwich fillings you might not have tried yet:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-90270-1.html#1691762

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

daralene said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Unfortunately, during spring and early summer, the black bears sometimes wander out into residential areas! Thank goodness, I'm too far for them to wander into my area!
JuneK


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Oscar looks like such a lovable dog. I'm so sorry to hear that he is gone.[/quote]

Thank You for your kind words and thoughts. It's so nice to know that other friends feel the way I do about their pets. TO Everyone in this wonderful Tea Party. I want to Thank you and let you know how deeply your words and kindness mean to me.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I love that "Dave will be making a fresh pot of tea" somehow that is so comforting to me. Thank you for saying that and thank you Dave for "Soldiering On". Love your attention to all of us.



wannabear said:


> Here it is Friday afternoon again. Where did that week go? Dave will be making a fresh pot of tea in a while.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Also may I thank each and everyone of you for your kind thoughts about our Duffy that we had to put down this morning.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

budasha said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


The surgery that I will have will not restore vision; once the optic nerve is gone, as a portion of mine is, it is my understanding that it cannot be healed. The surgery will stop my vision from deteriorating any further by relieving pressure due to fluid not circulating properly--they will make an opening allowing the fluid to drain correctly. In your husband's case, where the sight has been so drastically compromised, there may be no solution but as he is taking drops perhaps they have some hope. It never hurts to get a second opinion or to discuss this in more detail with his current ophthamologist.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


And we can always hope that in the future they will find some magical thing to improve the situation.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe, so sorry to hear about your loss. I know you will miss him.

Oscar is precious!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


They are doing miraculous things with transplant surgery including corneal transplants so maybe someday they will be able to replace damaged nerves.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


The work being done on spinal cord injury could have some carryover I should think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So sorry about Duffy Joe. And right after you have been so unwell makes it even harder for you.
Hope Dave has put on the coffee as well as the tea. Of to see all at the new TP.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Also may I thank each and everyone of you for your kind thoughts about our Duffy that we had to put down this morning.


I'm so sorry to hear about Duffy. I know the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gingerwitch, glad to hear you have a good opthamalogist that will take care of your eye problems when it is needed.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm back, just in time to go to next week's TP. So sad to hear of the lost pets, I know how much they mean to you, look at your photos & enjoy happy memories, the pain does go in time.

Nice to have you back. Sam.

Take care of your eyes all of you, get them checked by an ophthalmologist, not just a spec seller. Sight is so precious.

Can I join the band with a Triangle, I won't sing, I promise!!

Tessa


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


His current opthalmologist says he can do nothing more for him. I'm going to try and get an appointment with the ophthalmologist-in-chief at one of the larger hospitals in the city for a second opinion.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe, so sorry to hear about Duffy. Know you will miss him. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

budasha said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Good for you! Giving up is never an option and I wish you both the very best. Do let others know --I've seen miraculous results from the power and positive thinking.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if Oscar knew it was time and chose the pool? Sorry about his loss you will miss him.


Thank you for your kind condolences. My sister Kathy was having the same thoughts. I better get to bed it's almost 2:00am.
Thank You again for being such a sweet friend chat later. Take care.
Your Friend ,
Sharon


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Strawberry 4u--Sorry to hear about Oscar Myer. I hope Tony adjust. Pets become like companions to us, and their loss is difficult. I have never went thru such pain, as losing my Fred. I'm sure in a similar way you are grieving also. Hope Tony will be ok.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Strawberry 4u--Sorry to hear about Oscar Myer. I hope Tony adjust. Pets become like companions to us, and their loss is difficult. I have never went thru such pain, as losing my Fred. I'm sure in a similar way you are grieving also. Hope Tony will be ok.


Hi Carol, How are you doing? I hope you are feeling better since Fred's passing. I know you are going through a difficult time and my heart goes out to you.

It's taking Tony some time to get over Oscar's leaving us. He keeps waking me up during the night not really wanting out, just missing his brother. If it's around 5:00am then I'm up for good because he doesn't let me go back to sleep. He wants the company so either he has to be in the same room or if I sit down he wants to be in my lap. I feel really bad for the little guy. But he is now playing and eating so that's great .

Take care Carol. You are in my prayers and thoughts.
Your friend,Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *MARTIN KEITH* -----
> ...


I have been thinking of him and wondering about his back. I didn't know he also suffered from cancer. Please send him my prayers.


----------

